# Alguien ha montado STK4048 de Sanyo ?



## apertao

Me gustaría saber si algún compañero ha montado un amplificador con STK 4048 y si de verdad da los watios que dice y con alta fidelidad. Gracias


----------



## garquetti2

Hola Apertao, tengo montado un amplificador estereo con stk4048 y realmente grita muy fuerte, hace un par de años que lo tengo y ningún problema, si lo construis ponele un buen par de parlantes, porque los descose.
Saludos y a tu disposición por cualquier consulta.

Garquetti


----------



## DANIEL 38

hola soy nuevo en esto tengo, una duda quiero armar un amplificador con un STK 4044 pero tengo una fuente de +/- 40v y en las hojas de datos me dice que tengo que usar una fuente de +/- 51v, y quiero saber si funcionaria con mi fuente.


----------



## ceroTHD_

Hola! En realidad el PCB te lo da la misma hoja de datos. Lo bueno q podes hacer es agregarle un anti pop (con reles) y un circuito extra para proteger los parlantes (transistorizado) en vez de unos fusibles de 8A. Como quieran en realidad. Pero si van a construir algo q con 4ohms tira fácilmente 200Wrm como minimo, yo lo protegeria de cualquier forma posible!
Otra cosa! La ganancia es una guasada. 40dB como minimo, eso te da unas 100 veces, lo q resulta en 200V si tenes 1V a la entrada, me parece una locura. Necesitarias una fuente de +/-120V de continua. Imaginen los capacitores!

SAludos.


----------



## DANIEL 38

Muchas gracias pero como hago para bajarle la ganancia podría ser subiendo el valor de R2 y R5 que es de 56K. 

Saludos.


----------



## ceroTHD_

Mmmmmm....... la ganancia esta claro, si no me equivoco tenes R5 de 56K y R4 de 560 ohms. Se prefiere que subas R4 para bajar la ganancia porque modificando R5 cambia el desnivel de tension con el que trabaja el integrado. Si subis R4 baja la ganancia pero tenes que checar porque seguro que te bajó la frecuencia de corte inferior.

fL=1/(2*Pi*R4*C3)

Pero en gral eso no molesta. La ganancia ideal para mi seria con una fuente de +/-50V de continua a 1V de entrada de 46.6666 veces o 36dB. Eso te da una R4 de 1K2

Saludos!


----------



## trevi_juanjoa

Hola soy nuevo en el foro yo arme el amplificador y te cuento que en ese tiempo no tenia dinero para una fuente lo probé con 6 baterías de 12v de alarma pero solo me entregaban 7.5amper y supongo que por eso no funcionaba optima mente pero con todas las cosas en contra i todo golpea increíble mente puse las baterías en un cajón de madera y lleve el auto a una expoo de tiuning que hicieron acá pensa que fue en el 1999 un fiat uno con un amplificador de queseyo tiraría 150w o meno por la corriente pero se escuchaba a dos cuadras y no es yoda y me compraron todo junto unos tipos de un Clío que tenían una potencia boos de 500w so ellos decían y no me creían que yo no tenia ni 150w o poray mas no se no sabia mucho de electrónica en ese tiempo después me puse a trabajar en una fabrica y asta el día de hoy que no toque mas nada 
 A vos decís de usar un transformador de 50+50 y de 4amper lo voy a probar


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Hola, yo armé un STK4048 con los diagramas que conseguí en la hoja de datos. El circuito impreso que aparece ahí tiene algunas diferencias con el diagrama pero yo lo acomodé. 
Usé el STK4048II porque la diferencia de precio es muy grande y la única diferencia es la THD que igual es muy baja para lo que yo quería (creo que 0.08%).
Le hice una fuente de 60+60Vdc porque tenía unos parlantes GBR malos.
Lo estuve usando bastante tiempo en 8 ohms a máximo volúmen y no tuvo ningún problema.
Sanyo recomienda 8 ohms pero ví que en varias páginas decían que aguantaba 4 ohms; después de dudarlo bastante lo puse en 4 ohms y voló, no creo que por temperatura, no aguantó la corriente y volaron los transistores de salida.
Como es un amplificador medio caro y si lo compraba de nuevo se iba a volar otra vez, le hice una etapa de salida con TIPs 41C, 42C y 4 TIPs35C y ahora anda de lujo en 2 ohms!
Al otro integrado que tenia sano le hice esta salida también.
La calidad de sonido es muy buena, si querés los planos de la salida y el PCB del integrado bien hecho mandame un mail y te paso todo.

Espero que te sirva, un abrazo!


----------



## VJ22

Al conectar el amplificador la resistencia que se encuentra conectada entre la pata 5 y 12 del integrado levanta temperatura ocacionando la ruptura. Cambio dicha resistencia por una de 5W y vuelve a quemarse.

vj22


----------



## Francisco Galarza

ATENCIÓN           

El STK4048II soporta alimentaciones de hasta +-87V, pero los TIP's C son de una Vce de 100V, por lo que habrá que alimentarlos con +-50V como máximo.

Los modelos STK más caros tienen salidas con transistores complementarios NPN y PNP, yo armé todo con NPN para respetar un poco el diseño original del STK II.

Sólo tenés que desconectar del integrado las patas 14 y 12 que son las de la alimentación de la salida para no estar alimentando (valga la redundancia, no?) los transistores internos de gusto.
Después tenes que colgar el nuevo circuito de los pines 7 y 10.
Las resistencias de 180 ohms las puse de 2W por las dudas, mejor prevenir que curar, no? pero no se calientan.

Otra ventaja que tiene esta etapa es que tiene el calor mejor distribuido que el STK que es una pesadilla termica! jeje.

Armalo y probalo sin miedo que funciona de 10.
Los TIP35C aguantan 25A continuos y 50A pico cada uno, así que por la impedancia de carga no te hagas problema.
Habría que hacerle una protección contra cortos.
Según mis cálculos, el 2 ohms debería estar dando entre 450 y 500 W RMS


Ah, un detalle, yo armé esto porque tenía el integrado roto, si vas a comprar un integrado nuevo mas todos los transistores te va a salir un poco caro, por ahí te conviene buscar otro diseño.


El filtrado, como no conseguí capacitores de 10.000uF, usé 3 de 4.700uF x 63V en paralelo para cada rama.

Si lo vas a usar con 2 ohms, fijate que el transformador tiene ser de 36+36VAC y como 17A por canal


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Hola, no conocía el 4050, recién lo busqué pero es más de lo mismo, un poco más de potencia con más VCC pero sigue siendo en 8 ohms, para modificarle la salida habría que usar los MJ15003 que son 20A 140V.
Gracias igual por avisarme! Suerte



Pancho


----------



## Francisco Galarza

VJ22 dijo:
			
		

> Al conectar el amplificador la resistencia que se encuentra conectada entre la pata 5 y 12 del integrado levanta temperatura ocacionando la ruptura. Cambio dicha resistencia por una de 5W y vuelve a quemarse.
> 
> vj22



Hola! Fijate si no está en corto o puesto al revés el capacitor de 100uF de el pin 5.
Esa resistencia sólo le baja un poco la tensión a la parte del pre.
Si no es eso, fijate que capaz que hayas conectado algo mal y se te rompió algo adentro.


Ah, si se te rompió la resistencia de 5W es porque pasaban más de 230 mA que es completamente anormal, tenés algo en cortocircuito  :evil:


----------



## trevi_juanjoa

Hola fras yo ya arme un stk 4048V pero se jodio por que ase un ruido feo seguro por que lo use directamente con 1ohm o menos por los parlantes que le carge y me interesa tu opcion de usar transistores de salida tengo unos MJ15003 los usaria para el 4048V por que tengo un tafo de 50+50 10Amper que me regalo un profesor bueno tarde por que se me rompio la pc 

Gracias anticipadamente trevi


----------



## Francisco Galarza

trevi_juanjoa dijo:
			
		

> Francisco Galarza dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola, no conocía el 4050, recién lo busqué pero es más de lo mismo, un poco más de potencia con más VCC pero sigue siendo en 8 ohms, para modificarle la salida habría que usar los MJ15003 que son 20A 140V.
> Gracias igual por avisarme! Suerte
> 
> Hola fras yo ya arme un stk 4048V pero se jodio por que ase un ruido feo seguro por que lo use diectamente con 1ohm o menos por los parlantes que le carge y me interesa tu opsion de usar transistores de salida tengo unos MJ15003 los usaria para el 4048V por que tengo un tafo de 50+50 10Amper que me regalo un profesor bueno tarde por que se me rompio la pc
> A i no tendras el pcb por hay es que en el e-mail no lo vi
> Gracias anticipadamente trevi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, lo pusiste en 1 ohm? es una locura, ya 2 ohms es demasiado poco
> Usa los MJ15003 que son muy buenos
> Bueno, suerte con el proyecto, me voy a dormir porque mañana me espera Analisis Matematico I
Hacer clic para expandir...


----------



## trevi_juanjoa

este es el circuito que use anteriormente


----------



## trevi_juanjoa

hola fra soy yo de nuevo fijate si esta bien como que do el plano


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Si, si!! es así! Animate a armarlo. Yo había puesto que le confiaba mucha corriente a los tips, tanto como para ponerlo en 2 ohms, bueno, si son originales va a andar, pero te recomiendo que leas la publicacion de transistores falsificados que anda dando vueltas por ahi, es muy interesante.

Chau! y suerte. Después contame


----------



## broka

ahh corrijo el voltaje de entrada original de este stk4050 es +-66volts (132v en total)
saludos


----------



## Francisco Galarza

broka dijo:
			
		

> Te comento que teng 4 stk4050v nuevitos y de paquete,
> por lo que se el voltaje optimo que usan es +-60 volts, e realizado el pcb muy compacto pero es del pcb del fabricante..
> pero si se le pueden agregar estos nuevos tips o mje como estube leyendo por este foro
> seria fabuloso tener 500rms...
> pero de cuanta corriente tendria que ser el transformador ??
> y que nuevo voltaje deberia aplicarle al stk4050 con los mje??
> 
> muy bueno el forooo



Hola man!, yo armé esta etapa de salida con tip35C porque el stk que tenia se habia roto. No se si recomendarte que se lo hagas a un stk nuevo.
La alimentación que tiene que tener el integrado es la que quieras, siempre y cuando esté dentro de los parametros aceptables.
Si le ponés menos de 50+50V usá TIP35C con exitadores TIP41C y 42C, Si le ponés más de 50+50V, usá MJ15003 y los exitadores, MJE15030 y 15031.
La corriente del transformador es más o menos así:

(Vcc / 1,41) / impedancia del parlante.

Esta es la corriente eficaz para cada salida, el resto del circuito consume un poquito más.
Si lo vas a usar con 8 ohms, mejor dejá el integrado como está, sin esta etapa.
Tené en cuenta que a cada transistor es mejor no sacarle más de 5-7A, por eso tené en cuanta la carga que vas a usar y después ves cuantos transistores ponés a la salida..
El PCB no lo hice, monté todo sobre un disipador de aluminio y después soldé y conecté todo como iba en el aire, pero tampoco es un circuito muy dificil de diseñar, solo tenés que hacer las pistas lo más gruesas posibles.
El diseño de esta etapa no es original, lo hice yo por lo que no te garantizo que funcione excelente y sin distorción, sólo te digo que a mi me funcionó bien


----------



## fabry_nirvana

hola soy nuevo, me podrian decir q disipador usar en el amplificador q utiliza el modulo stk 4048
gracias desde ya


----------



## Francisco Galarza

fabry dijo:
			
		

> q disipador usar en el amplificador q utiliza el modulo stk 4048
> gracias desde ya


Hola yo le puse el mas grande que consegui que era de 10X10 centimetros con aletas de 5cm pero me quedó chico y le tuve que poner cooler


----------



## fabry_nirvana

hola fran: no solo soy nuevo en el foro sino tambien en la electronica... me podes dar una idea de cuanto te gastaste en el amplificador stk 4048 entre el integrado transformador y disipador? disculpa si te hago preguntas muy ovias pero recien llevo un año en la electronica

desde ya gracias....... fabrizio


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Hola, me gasté $50 en cada integrado, $25 en cada disipador (pero me quedaron chicos), $50 el transformador, $50 en capacitores de filtro, en componentes y placa ponele unos $20 en total, y $20 en un gabinete de chapa pintado y todo.
Total por dos canales: $290

Es muy bueno en calidad, pero es también un poco caro, creo que te conviene alguno a transistores


----------



## fabry_nirvana

hola: gracias por la información, tenes algun circuito transistorizado q hayas probado y me recomiendes? entre 100 y 200w rms. 

yo habia pensado en hacerlo mono pero... vos q me recomendas?

gracias[/url]


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Hola, yo el único transistorizado "grande" que armé fue hace bastante cuando no tenía idea de electrónica: conseguí un amplificador prestado y lo copié tal cual. Anduvo y serían mas o menos 120W. Pero hace poco se me dio por simularlo en el multisim y a partir de 3KHz empezaba a distorcionar mucho, osea que no lo recomiendo.
Acá tenés diagramas de QSC, una marca comercial:

http://www.qsc.com/support/technical_support/schems1.htm

Yo me estoy diseñando uno pero le falta, cuando esté listo lo subo.

No se´para qué lo vas a usar, yo lo hice estereo porque era para un equipo estereo, pero eso depende de vos


----------



## fabry_nirvana

ok gracias, igual el stk no l puedo montar porque esta mañana pregunte en la casa de electronica y aqui en mi provincia (san juan) no se consigue 

te agradezco tu ayuda
fabrizio


----------



## trevi_juanjoa

Francisco Galarza dijo:
			
		

> Hola, me gasté $50 en cada integrado, $25 en cada disipador (pero me quedaron chicos), $50 el transformador, $50 en capacitores de filtro, en componentes y placa ponele unos $20 en total, y $20 en un gabinete de chapa pintado y todo.
> Total por dos canales: $290
> 
> Es muy bueno en calidad, pero es también un poco caro, creo que te conviene alguno a transistores



Hola Fran tanto tiempo,  leyendo un poco encontré que te costo el transformador 50$ por donde lo compraste por que quiero hacerla estereo pero icé una investigación de mercado y me sale  60 dólares  el transformador de 36+36VAC y  17A  y 75 dólares uno de 50+50 V 10 Amper como el que ya tengo desde ya muchas gracias a i la dirección manádmela por e-mail por que sino estará rompiendo las reglas del foro (como cuando pregunte donde consiguieron el STK 4048 XI)
Un saludo juanjoa


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Bueno, estube viendo que muchos piden amplificador exajerados de 600W para armar en sus casas. Esto es culpa de los W P.M.P.O.
Este amplificador entrega mas de 150W, puede haber alguien que lo conecte a los satelitales del home theatre que dicen 200W y son un parlantito de 3".
Para dar una idea de qué son 200W acá dejo una foto del woofer que yo le puse y lo movía que parecía que se iba a desarmar

Es un Peavey de 15", 200W, 8 ohms, bobina de 61mm, woofer para baja frecuencia

Con este woofer "inventé" una caja tipo 1810 pero reducida para un 15" y la verdad que sonaba mal (la caja), pero igual los graves del woofer se hacían notar. No tengo fotos porque las vendí.


----------



## Francisco Galarza

No, no abrí el integrado, pero miré la hoja de datos y me las ingenié un poco:
Es un integrado de 18 patas, y mirando en la hoja de datos el circuito interno, me dí cuenta que en unas de esas patas podía conectar una nueva etapa de salida. Lo que hice fue desconectar la alimentación de la etapa de salida interna, ya que los transistores estaban rotos, después le conecté  unos nuevos transistores a las patas que están explicadas más atrás en este post.
Con un poco de imaginación se puede hacer todo, solo hay que insistir y romper un par de transistores.


----------



## einstein

[/code]El STK4048II soporta alimentaciones de hasta +-87V, pero los TIP's C son de una Vce de 100V, por lo que habrá que alimentarlos con +-50V como máximo. 

Los modelos STK más caros tienen salidas con transistores complementarios NPN y PNP, yo armé todo con NPN para respetar un poco el diseño original del STK II. 

Sólo tenés que desconectar del integrado las patas 14 y 12 que son las de la alimentación de la salida para no estar alimentando (valga la redundancia, no?) los transistores internos de gusto. 
Después tenes que colgar el nuevo circuito de los pines 7 y 10. 
Las resistencias de 180 ohms las puse de 2W por las dudas, mejor prevenir que curar, no? pero no se calientan. 

Otra ventaja que tiene esta etapa es que tiene el calor mejor distribuido que el STK que es una pesadilla termica! jeje. 

Armalo y probalo sin miedo que funciona de 10. 
Los TIP35C aguantan 25A continuos y 50A pico cada uno, así que por la impedancia de carga no te hagas problema. 
Habría que hacerle una protección contra cortos. 
Según mis cálculos, el 2 ohms debería estar dando entre 450 y 500 W RMS 


Ah, un detalle, yo armé esto porque tenía el integrado roto, si vas a comprar un integrado nuevo mas todos los transistores te va a salir un poco caro, por ahí te conviene buscar otro diseño. 


El filtrado, como no conseguí capacitores de 10.000uF, usé 3 de 4.700uF x 63V en paralelo para cada rama. 

Si lo vas a usar con 2 ohms, fijate que el transformador tiene ser de 36+36VAC y como 17A por canal 
	
	




		Código:
	

comapañero raul si conectamos la etapa de salida que propones con los mj3281 y los exitadores mje15030 y dejamos la etapa de amplificación interna conectada se podra por ejemplo trabajar los medios con la etapa interna y los bajos con la etapa externa mi pregunta es si funcionarian bien las dos etapas la interna y externa respectivamente, asi tenderiamos un aplificador con 2 salidas y diferentes inpedancias no cres


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Funcionarían, el problema es ver de qué salida tomás la realimentación. Otro problema es que vas a tener que usar filtros pasivos para los medios y los graves. Lo mejor es hacer dos amplificador independientes


----------



## einstein

pero si reforzamos los transistores de salida conectandolos en paralelo con los internos creo que seria mejor no? porque evitariamos el calentamiento mucho mas de lo internos ademas que aguantaria mas carga de bocinas me refiero bajarlo minimo a los 4 ohms sin problema y aumentariamos la fidelidad en cuanto a bajeo que apinas


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Habría que probarlo. Pero como son transistores distintos puede llegar a haber problemas en cuanto a oscilaciones o calentamiento de uno más que de otro. De todas formas es una buena idea.
Si lo hacés contanos como te fue.

Un saludo


----------



## trevi_juanjoa

einstein dijo:
			
		

> pero si reforzamos los transistores de salida conectandolos en paralelo con los internos creo que seria mejor no? porque evitariamos el calentamiento mucho mas de lo internos ademas que aguantaria mas carga de bocinas me refiero bajarlo minimo a los 4 ohms sin problema y aumentariamos la fidelidad en cuanto a bajeo que apinas





hola yo tambien pense en eso pero podes poner cuatro y cuatro transistores y listo no uses los internos con los externos que les pongas


----------



## broka

bueno amigos, la cosa es la siguiente
tengo un subwofeer de 400 rms conectado en modo bridgged a 2 stk4050 (estos dos modulos estan fabricados separadamente), me pregunto yo, ya que estos integrados son tan sensibles, y se exige que esten conectados  a un parlante de 8 ohms. ya que si bajara a 4 ohms, pues estos se rebientan por su gran poder en relacion a su tamaño y por su gran sensibilidad a estos cambios...
 bueno les dejpo la imagen para mostrar mas detalles, saludos


----------



## broka

ah mi pregunta es que; que le pasarian a estos 2 stk???
si no les pasara nada...tendria 400 rms de potencia???
(ya que cada stk entrega 200 rmss


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Bueno, en principio cuando conectás dos amplificador en modo puente, cada amplificador ve como si tuve¡iera conectada una carga de la mitad de la impedancia, osea que si ponés un parlante de 8 ohms, cada STK vé uno de 4 ohms.

Al usar la configuración puente, lo que lográs es duplicar la tensión de salida y si tenés la misma carga con el doble de tensión, va a circular el doble de corriente. Doble de corriente por doble de tensión = cuádruple de potencia

V x V / Rl = Pot  ----->  2V x 2V / Rl = 4Pot

Si lo que querés es no reventar el STK, vas a tener que conseguir un parlante de 16 ohms (difícil) o poner dos de 8 en serie, pero para eso te conviene ponerle un STK a cada parlante.

Acordate que para ponerlos en puente, tenés que invertir la señal de entrada de uno de los amplificador.

Si querés ponerle transistores afuera, ahí sí que van a aguantar buena corriente.


----------



## garquetti2

Amigos, adjunto el pcb que use para el amplificador con STK4048, es el que sugiere la hoja de datos,esta listo para imprimir. Cuando lo construyan cuenten su experiencia.

Saludos y buena suerte.


----------



## trevi_juanjoa

hola fran tanto tiempo te queria preguntar si funcionaria ?


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Hola. Lo veo bien. Hay que probar. Después contá cómo te fue


----------



## tiagodj71

hola a todos soy nuevo en el foro yo tengo armado dos con los stk4050 y realmente no me an dado problemas para nada an funcinado asta con 4 omios y no a pasado nada, mi pregunta es puedo poner dos de estos en paralelo les agradesco de antemano su ayuda


----------



## broka

bueno "tiagodj71", mira pruebalos a 4 ohms , a maxima potencia (el stk4050) y despues me cuentas como te fue, saludos


----------



## tiagodj71

hola broca mira los e probado a maxima potencia te cuento que tengo una empresa de sonidi y tenia 2 parlante jbl que no son amplificados y cada uno tiene dos wafers de 250w cada uno con su draiver que los utiliso para saifil en las orquestas loe e probado durante mas de 3 meses y no se an fundido por eso es mi inquietud como los pongo en paralelo ados stk para subir a 400w si me pudes ayudar en eso te lo agradesco


----------



## Francisco Galarza

tiagodj71 dijo:
			
		

> hola broca mira los e probado a maxima potencia te cuento que tengo una empresa de sonidi y tenia 2 parlante jbl que no son amplificados y cada uno tiene dos wafers de 250w cada uno con su draiver que los utiliso para saifil en las orquestas loe e probado durante mas de 3 meses y no se an fundido por eso es mi inquietud como los pongo en paralelo ados stk para subir a 400w si me pudes ayudar en eso te lo agradesco



Podés ponerlos en puente. Hay un circuito publicado por ahí en el foro


----------



## tiagodj71

gracias pero soy sincero no se donde buscar y realmente los parlantes suenan muy bien y mi interes es ponerlos a funcionar como debe ser y si me ayudan les agradesco si necesitan un diagrama de un amplificador les facilito con mucho gusto e armado barios y realmente el que mejor suena es el stk tengo uno de 2000w si de 2000w increible pero el problema es que tiene un sumbido pence que era el transformador pero no
saludos a todos


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Hola. En el post de diagramas de amplificador en una de las primeras paginas hay un circuito que creo que se llama "gain & bridge" que es para poner dos amplificador en puente y así le sacás más potencia. Tené en cuenta lo que dije de las impedancias un poco más arriba.
¿Tenés un STK de 2000W???? Si tiene zumbido puede ser un problema de masas, no creo que sea problema de filtrado de la fuente.


----------



## broka

tiagodj71, tengo dudas con que tus parlantes sean de 4 ohms cada uno, podrias probar cada parlante (las puntas) con un tester, y verificar si te marca 4 o 8 ohms, por lo que se, en el mismo data sheet viene especificado solo 8 ohms, porque estos stk4050 y 4048 son muy sensibles a cambios abrutos com oesos saludos


----------



## tiagodj71

hola a todos realmente los parlantes que tengo son unos blaguido peavey de 600w cada uno a 8 oms y los e puesto en puente y no pasa nada los tengo a los stk con unos ventiladores de cpu y se calientan lo normal, y el amplificadorfocador de 2000w no es stk es con transistores irfp240


----------



## trevi_juanjoa

tiagodj71 dijo:
			
		

> hola a todos realmente los parlantes que tengo son unos blaguido peavey de 600w cada uno a 8 oms y los e puesto en puente y no pasa nada los tengo a los stk con unos ventiladores de cpu y se calientan lo normal, y el amplificadorfocador de 2000w no es stk es con transistores irfp240




hola los stk los mueven bien a esos parlantes ¿no se quedan cortos de potencia?


----------



## jvitoria

Otra pregunta,la bobina que va montada sobre una resistencia de 4.7 homnios ¿es muy critica?
¿puede producir ruidos si se varia su longitud o el calibre del hilo?att jose


----------



## satanclos

el 4048 anda de 10 con 50 + 50 yo en esta semana lo voy a estar probanco llevandolo allimite de la tensión casi le voy a poner 72volt y vamos a ver si se la sigue vancando si le ponen 50 + 50 lo puenden cargar hasta con 2 homs si lo disipan bien osea muy bien disipado yo lo cague con 4 homs y un disipador gransito y un electro chiquito y anda re tranqui esi si hay que darle muchos amperes por lo menos para dos canales 8a otra cosas si alguien tiene un circuito para ponerlo en puentes pasenmelo mi mail es ipermegared@hot


----------



## sirius_mr

Buenas ! queria comentarles que estoy por hacer el amplificador, aca en argentina ( capital) me costo horrores conseguir el STK4048II ya que el XI ni siquiera lo conocian masomenos,,, 
en la pag 2 francisco publico un diagrama del pcb, queria preguntarles si alguno tiene la hoja de datos de donde se saco dicho diagrama ( he buscado por todos lados y no encuentro ninguna que lo tenga! ) porque cuando baje la foto que publico él, y la imprimo , me queda en otra escala diferida con la real, y si redimensiono la foto para que se ajuste ( a una placa de 10x10) pierde calidad y no me sirve para utilizar el papel de transferencia para hacer el circuito.

desde ya muchas gracias 

cuando lo arme les cuento mis resultados !
saludos

Martin Rovirosa
Bs. As. Argentina


----------



## trevi_juanjoa

satanclos dijo:
			
		

> el 4048 anda de 10 con 50 + 50 yo en esta semana lo voy a estar probanco llevandolo allimite de la tensión casi le voy a poner 72volt y vamos a ver si se la sigue vancando si le ponen 50 + 50 lo puenden cargar hasta con 2 homs si lo disipan bien osea muy bien disipado yo lo cague con 4 homs y un disipador gransito y un electro chiquito y anda re tranqui esi si hay que darle muchos amperes por lo menos para dos canales 8a otra cosas si alguien tiene un circuito para ponerlo en puentes pasenmelo mi mail es ipermegared@hot



hola yo lo puse asta a 80 y no se quemo


----------



## trevi_juanjoa

sirius_mr dijo:
			
		

> Buenas ! queria comentarles que estoy por hacer el amplificador, aca en argentina ( capital) me costo horrores conseguir el STK4048II ya que el XI ni siquiera lo conocian masomenos,,,
> en la pag 2 francisco publico un diagrama del pcb, queria preguntarles si alguno tiene la hoja de datos de donde se saco dicho diagrama ( he buscado por todos lados y no encuentro ninguna que lo tenga! ) porque cuando baje la foto que publico él, y la imprimo , me queda en otra escala diferida con la real, y si redimensiono la foto para que se ajuste ( a una placa de 10x10) pierde calidad y no me sirve para utilizar el papel de transferencia para hacer el circuito.
> 
> desde ya muchas gracias
> 
> cuando lo arme les cuento mis resultados !
> saludos
> 
> Martin Rovirosa
> Bs. As. Argentina





si la verdad q aca en arg no se consigue el XI pero el II sale 25$ enb once usami PCB que es el mejor que encontre en la web i ajusta el tamaño con el pant 
ok


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Hola, yo lo compré en Dicomse, me costó U$S16 el STK4048II.
El PCB lo modifiqué de la hoja de datos porque no me entraba el integrado, le separé un poco los agujeros pero si lo comparás es muy parecido.
Acá adjuto directamente el archivo que imprimí, está a la escala correcta.

Edit: Es muy grande, no lo puedo adjuntar


----------



## sirius_mr

Francisco, existe alguna manera de q me lo pases por mail ?,, no tengo idea si permiten poner las direcciones de correo en los mensajes de foro !,,

Trate de achicarlo con el paint y con otro prog, pero me generaba bastante distorsion
Cualquier cosa terminare retocandolo en un 90% con indeleble !

otra preg, Alguien armo algo distinto a lo que tiene las hojas de datos ? algun mute para el amplificador, o proteccion para los parlantes ?, no tengo idea si cuenta con esas cosas el integrado , ya que la hoja de datos que baje es muy pobre !, ( 3 hojitas nomas !)

saludos !! y gracias !!

Martin Rovirosa
Bs. As. Argentina


----------



## satanclos

El amplificador funciona bien y yo lo conseguí al toque y sale $30 pesos ya compre 4 y los tienen al toque a cualquiera al 4048ii y al xi solo que el xi sale casi el doble y solo es por que tiene menos distorsión el 4048ii tiene algo de 0.08 y el 4048xi 0.008 no vale la pena gastar el doble de guita por esa distorsión y yo el circuito lo hice con placa perforada no use impreso.

El amplificador  esta tirando alrededor de 250w en 8 ohms y calculo que en 4 debe andar en los 400w eso si hay que disiparlo muy bien y ventilarlo a full


----------



## Francisco Galarza

¿250W en 8 ohms? ¡Qué alimentación usas?


----------



## tabo_ger

hola! decidi armar el amplificador y tengo unas preguntas para los expertos :

tengo un transformador grandecito con un salida de 100v (alterna) rectificando quedan unos 140v (en teoria * la raiz de 2)  

puedo alimentar con 70v + 70v el stk este? mi idea es divir los 140v con capacitores quiero aprovechar el transformador ya q es muy grande, pero antes de comprar las cosas pregunto porque quiza sea mucho 70v para dejarlo asi!

bueno muchas gracias!!

Saludos!!


----------



## Francisco Galarza

tabo_ger dijo:
			
		

> hola! decidi armar el amplificador y tengo unas preguntas para los expertos :
> 
> tengo un transformador grandecito con un salida de 100v (alterna) rectificando quedan unos 140v (en teoria * la raiz de 2)
> 
> puedo alimentar con 70v + 70v el stk este? mi idea es divir los 140v con capacitores quiero aprovechar el transformador ya q es muy grande, pero antes de comprar las cosas pregunto porque quiza sea mucho 70v para dejarlo asi!
> 
> bueno muchas gracias!!
> 
> Saludos!!



Hola. Fijate en la hoja de datos, pero si mal no recuerdo soporta hasta +-87V, osea que no tendrías problemas.
Si tu transformador no tiene punto medio dudo que te sirva, tendrías que buscar la forma de hacer el amplificador sin 0V. Una opción es usarlos en puente pero se te agranda la potencia y los costos


----------



## tabo_ger

holaa!! gracias por responder!!

el transformador al parecer tiene,  del secundario sale 2 verdes 3v (rarisimo), 2 negros (los 100v) y un amarillo (el q supongo q es punto medio) el tema es q mido con respecto a los de 100v y a los de 3v y no tengo tension!

deberia tenerla en alterna?  con respecto al amarillo la mitad? o es despues de rectificarla?

Mil gracias!!!


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Hola. Primero medila en alterna para saber como es el transformador.
Poné una punta del tester en un cable de los 100V y con la otra andá midiendo en los otros cables. Si alguna combinacion te dá 50V, ese puede ser el punto medio. Para asegurarte poné una punta del tester en ese punto medio y con la otra medí en los extremos de los 100V, debería darte 50V en cada caso.

Ojo, medí siempre en alterna!


----------



## tabo_ger

esta bien, eso es lo q habia echo pero parece q esta muerto esa parte porque no hay tension con respecto a este cable de ninguna forma de todas forma te agrades co y voy a ver como puedo hacer para partir esos 100v

Saludos


----------



## tabo_ger

parece q el punto medio era de la entrda (110v)   

estuve viendo amplificadores para armar y la verdad q no para donde agarrar! en el 80% de los casos te vi a vos por todos lados (se ve q la tenes clarisima) 

PREGUNTA!!

con la fuente q tengo de 140v en continua q amplificador puedo armar? este transformador tiene el tamaño de unos 7A facil!! mi idea es aprovecharlo

gracias por todo!!


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Hola, tampoco es que sea un experto!  ops:  je.

Bueno, te podés armar el de 350W, creo que el nombre del que lo publicó empezaba con "z".
El tema es el punto medio, lo vas a necesitar siempre.
La única solución que veo es desarmarlo y hacerle una salida a la mitad del secundario, otra no veo.

Suerte!


----------



## tabo_ger

ahh no es mala esa! voy a ver como puedo hacer con el transformador!! por lo visto es cierto todos piden fuente partida!!

gracias!!


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Hola otra vez. ¿ya compraste el STK4048? ¿Cuanto te costo?


----------



## tabo_ger

no, todabia no compre nada, vivo en bahia blanca (argentina) y me pasaron el precio unos 47 mangos el STK4048II 

el tema es q estoy en la desicion de q armar! es para tirar un bajo en una banda! frente a un marshall (todos sabemos lo q grita este) 

por eso todabia no se q armar, me esta interesando el de 300 watt de luciperro, se la banca realmente ese?

Gracias!!

PD: yo tambien soy de la UTN!! 

saludos!


----------



## Francisco Galarza

tabo_ger dijo:
			
		

> no, todabia no compre nada, vivo en bahia blanca (argentina) y me pasaron el precio unos 47 mangos el STK4048II
> 
> el tema es q estoy en la desicion de q armar! es para tirar un bajo en una banda! frente a un marshall (todos sabemos lo q grita este)
> 
> por eso todabia no se q armar, me esta interesando el de 300 watt de luciperro, se la banca realmente ese?
> 
> Gracias!!
> 
> PD: yo tambien soy de la UTN!!
> 
> saludos!



Hola, si no me equivoco el de 300W que decis usa mosfets que son mas caros. Si yo tuviera que armar armaría el de 350W que te dije antes, ya tenés esl PCB, todo. Yo lo simulé y tiene muy buena respuesta y baja distorsión.

No los podés comparar con el STK porque es sólo de 150W, son dos cosas distintas. Tengo entendido que los Marshall grandotes son de 500W, el STK ni se notaría pero decidilo vos.

Ahora que me acuerdo, el de 300W nunca lo ví, ¿sabés en qué página de las 70 está?

PD: Los de la UTN la rompemos!


Edit: Ya vi el de 300. No te lo recomiendo, personalmente no me gusta el diseño, la entrada diferencial está polarizada solo por una R, la etapa de ganancia de tensión no usa ni generadores de DC ni espejos de corriente, solo mas R. Yo no lo armaría


----------



## tabo_ger

ok! ya estoy viendo el amplificador de 350 watt y voy a veriguar sobre los transistores si los consigo aca!

directamente me mando armarlo (mando hacer un transformador con punto medio y terminado el asunto) jajaja 

vos ya calculaste cuanto sale maso menos todo el amplificador?

gracias!!!


----------



## aerodesliza

Cual es el transformador que necesito de 110 a 50V claro que le transformador tenga 2 lineas de 50 y una tierra común?

Saludos


----------



## trevi_juanjoa

satanclos, podrías decirme por e-mail donde consigues el XI y el II no es igual que el V y ya se nota mucha diferencia entre 0.8 y 0.08 ¿Por qué no ir a 0.008? si al bajar la impedancia sube la distorsión y otra cosa como sabes que te a entregado 250W en 8ohm acaso as echo el calculo de potencia 
Muchas gracias desde ya Juan Manuel


----------



## satanclos

el stk se consigue en cuaquier lado y sale alrrededor de 30 pesos y la tensión maxi llevandlo al extremo al integrado son 80v de continua en realidad hasta 87 anda pero recomiendo 80 o un poquito menos 77v nadie tiene un circuito para poner en puente dos stk??


----------



## trevi_juanjoa

satanclos dijo:
			
		

> el stk se consigue en cuaquier lado y sale alrrededor de 30 pesos y la tensión maxi llevandlo al extremo al integrado son 80v de continua en realidad hasta 87 anda pero recomiendo 80 o un poquito menos 77v nadie tiene un circuito para poner en puente dos stk??




cucha che santa el STK 4048II y el 4048V si te creo que se consigue en cualquier lado ya compre como 20 pero yo quiero el STK 4048XI si es te atreves a desir me algo tensa lo antes si 
En cima recomiendas por ahy usar un transformador de 8amper para dos integrados se ve que no as echo dos de los mismos por que no pruebas antes con 36+36Vcc  15 Amper para un solo integrado y después cuentas que piensas


----------



## trevi_juanjoa

Te dejo estos links para que te aclares las diferencias entre:

STK4048II______0.4 THD 
STK4048V______0.08 THD
STK4048XI______0.008 THD 
http://www.datasheetcatalog.net/es/datasheets_pdf/S/T/K/4/STK4048.shtml
http://www.datasheetcatalog.net/datasheets_pdf/S/T/K/4/STK4048V.shtml
http://www.datasheetcatalog.net/datasheets_pdf/S/T/K/4/STK4048XI.shtml

chaoo (satanclos no existe es invento de coca-cola)


----------



## Emilio E.

Ese amplificador con el stk yo lo arme como proyecto de la escuela el año pasado. y tiene una respuesta en frecuencias bajas impresionante, pero calienta mucho, lo máximo que puede largar es 200w. mirar el grafico del stk. relación de alimentación con la potencia, con el tenes que tener mucho cuidado con el montaje por que s se le quiebra una de las patitas, te puede quemar el parlante, por eso mismo es que antes de poner el parlante te sugiero que lo enchufes un segundo, los capacitores te van a quedar cargados y fíjate que tensión tenes en la salida, si es un extremo de la fuente se te corto una de las pata de alimentación de integrado, pero si todo anda bien te tiene que dar cerca de 0 (0.2). si estas dispuesto a hacerlo dale no más, no te vas a arrepentir te lo aseguro


----------



## Maná 87

hola a todos, estuve echandole el ojo al amplificador con el stk4048 pero con la etapa de salida casera echa con transistores TBJ. Ya investige e incluso simule el circuito asi que decidi cambiar los tip35c por los MJ15015 estos bichos son de 180W y funkan muy bien en audio...Aqui les dejo a su disposicion la PCB y la distribicion de comp del circuito de la etapa de salida para el stk en el cual el circuito fue diseñado por francisco pero las pcb las hice yo en el proteus6....si quieren pueden redimencionar o rediseñar la placa ya que no la diseñe para optimizar su rendimiento en cuanto a hacerla chiquita y amontonar todos los componentes ya que se necesitaban pistas GRUESAS me guie por ese criterio de diseño. El archivo que termina en "tn" es la placa en tamaño natural, escala 1:1 las demas imagenes estan a 600DPI por lo que tendran que ajustar la imagen amplificadorada que contiene las pistas de circ. impreso a la de tamaño real. Los MJ15015 vienen en encapsulado metalico TO-3 por lo que van unidos a la PCB con cable y se montan en el disipador aparte. los tip35 podrian ir soble la placa pero com les dije yo la diseñe segun mis criterios...Bueno espero que esto les sirva y la experiencia les sea provechosa.

SALUDOS desde Jujuy - Argentina

Emmanuel

P.D. luego cuentan que tal les salio o les parecio....


----------



## Maná 87

perdon a todos les adjunte 2 veses el pcb de tamaño real aqui les dejo la dispocision de componentes

Saludos


----------



## Danielv

Amigos tengo una pregunta. El STK4048 es bueno en frecuencias bajas?

es que me quiero construir un woofer pequeño amplificado con un parlante de 10" y no se que amplificador construirme, ademas no tengo un plano de un filtro sub activo, alguien me podria ayudar?


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Danielv dijo:
			
		

> Amigos tengo una pregunta. El STK4048 es bueno en frecuencias bajas?
> 
> es que me quiero construir un woofer pequeño amplificado con un parlante de 10" y no se que amplificador construirme, ademas no tengo un plano de un filtro sub activo, alguien me podria ayudar?



Hola. Si le sacás los capacitores de acople de entrada y de realimentación, el STK y cualquier amplificador responden hasta corriente continua, es mucho más que baja frecuencia.
El asunto está en que no se quede corta la fuente de poder cuando el amplificador le pida los amperes que necesita para pegar el golpe.

Si pones en google crossover, pasa bajo, subwoofer, filtro pasivo aparecen muchas cosas interesantes.


----------



## mcrven

¡¡¡Hola! amigos todos de este hilo. Menudo hilo, la verdad. Digo por lo largo. El contenido, la verdad me parce pobre. Sólo un IC, el STK 4048 y la interesante extensión que le hizo Francisco, entre otras, para evitar ir a comprar otro STK.

Lo que más me llamó la atención fue un post de trevi_juanjoa, por el hecho de que dice:



> el XI y el II no es igual que el V *y ya se nota mucha diferencia entre 0.8 y 0.08* ¿Por qué no ir a 0.008?



en especial, me refiero a lo que está en negrita.

¿Será que el amigo trevi es de una especie biónica especializada en pruebas de espectro de frecuencias, con un implante auditivo con un analizador de espectro y distorsión, capaz de poder diferenciar una distorsión de armónicos tan insignificante?

Hace unas décadas, cuando siquiera se soñaba con esos niveles de THD, partcipé en pruebas de equipos de sonido en un estudio de grabación, en una emisora comercial. Uno de los amplificador mostraba THD de 10%. No vayan a creer que es un error, digo 10% - diez, una decena de unidades porcentuales -. Alarmados, consultamos por cartas pués, en esa época, ni e-mail ni Internet, a algunos de esos pendejos que andan por ahí fabricando consolas y amplificador, tales cómo "Altec Lansing, Jensen, McIntosh, etc." y respondieron... *Esos análisis sólo siguen un criterio del fabricante, con cuyos resultados sólo pretenden "garantizar" la posible pureza de la reproducción de los sonidos puros, únicamente obtenidos con dispositivos generadores electrónicos ya que, éstos, no existen en la naturaleza y que el oido humano siquiera sueña con poder percibirlos conscientemente.*
Aún sin creerlo, convocaron, en la emisora, a un grupo de músicos profesionales, profesores de música y directores a presenciar una audición de ese equipo (10% THD), en uno de los salones insonorizados. Luego de las preguntas de rigor, todos, concordaron en decir que, el sonido, estaba perfecto.
No conforme, el técnico de la emisora, les hizo entrevistas individuales. Mismo resultado y, ante la inquisición de algunos de los invitados, se les dijo del motivo de tal prueba. La aclaratoria provino de un musicólogo y director de orquesta, radio-aficionado y aficionado por demás a la electrónica, quien coincidió exáctamente con las respuesta presentada por los fabricantes mencionados: *"No existe oído humano capaz de percibir en forma consciente una THD del 10%".*

Así que, ¿Qué tanta alharaca armamos nosotros, haciendole el juego a los fabricantes de ICs y amplificador?

Sólo es una artimaña similar a la de los WATIOS P.M.P.O. - Sirve para el fabricante, para convertir, de un plumazo, un componente de US$ 10 a uno de US$ 100. De paso, YO TAMBIÉN LO HARIA, ¿O ustedes no?

Cómo la gran mayoría de los seguidores de este hilo son argentinos y, sin ánimos de ofender con esto les pido: "Dejense de pavadas", armen su amplificador con lo que tengan a la mano y disfruten el proceso de construcción y los resultados de una buena audición.

Recuerden que, la 6ª sinformaciónnía de Beethoven, escuchada con un THD 10% o 0.008%, resultará ser el más atroz de los ruidos si, mientras suena, tú quieres escuchar el sonido de un grillo.

Por otro lado, los felicito por su persistencia y por su deseo de alcanzar metas que parecen utopías. Lo único que objetaría, no tan solo de este hilo, sino de casi todos los que he visitado es, el bajo nivel de atrevimiento de la mayoría. ¡¡¡ATREVANSE! ¿O es que los transistores, ICs, resistencias, etc. No son para ver cómo se funden en el aire ante nuestros ojos atónitos?

"Quien nada arriesga, nada gana, nada pierde."

RUIDO: Toda manifestación perceptible presente en un momento inadecuado. (Lo digo yo)

Suerte muchachos y recuerden que, "la punta de un cautín de 30W, alcanza los 450 ºC, facilito."

mcrven


----------



## Francisco Galarza

No sé qué decir, en serio.
Al principio parece que es una crítica al hilo pero después pasa a trevi y después es una felicitación.
No sé, igual una piedra en el camino desde el parlante hasta el oido produce mas distorción que esos niveles


----------



## anthony123

Tienes 100% de razon mcrven. te apoyo. aunque las personas le gusta pavear con los datos tecnicos de su amplificador.


----------



## Fogonazo

95% de acuerdo con mcraven o 5% en desacuerdo



> "No existe oído humano capaz de percibir en forma consciente una THD del 10%".



Un oido "entrenado" puede detectar distorciones del 1% uno muy muy "entrenado" 0,5%
El comun de la gente puede detectar distorciones de un 5% pero no en forma puntual, es decir no identifican el punto de la distorsion, pero luego de un tiempo de audicion detectan que "Algo no les gusto" de lo que escucharon, por eso las seciones de escucha de equipos y componentes.
Si a esto le agragamos la opinion personal (Subjetividad) el resultado es un caos de opiniones.
Prueba de esto es que aun existan equipos a valvulas o transistorizados con etapas valvulares para imitar su sonido.

La idea de mantener al valor mas bajo posible los niveles de distorsion es porque estos se suman, si tenemos 0.1% del Amplificador, 0.1% del previo, 0.1 % del medio de reproduccion, estamos en 0.3% que sumados a la distorsion de los parlantes (Estos son los mayores generadores de distorsion) da un valor apreciable.
O sea para lograr un resultado final desente todas las partes deben ser buenas o muy buenas (Especialmente los parlantes).

Por otro lado entre 0.1 y 0.008% me hago popo en la diferencia. (Que fino que estube)


----------



## pablobzz

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro. Les comento que quiero armar un sub woofer para el auto para así reforzar los bajos y obtener así una buena calidad de sonido. Como amplificador pienso usar el stk4048 la cuestión es que este hay que alimentarlo (según las recomendaciones de Sanyo) con +-60 de continua, y el auto me entrega 12 c.c. así que tengo que usar un circuito conversor de c.c. a c.a. para poder elevarla y luego rectificarla. Buscando en Internet encontré un circuito que me convierte de 12 V de continua a 220 V pero estos 220 V es una señal cuadrada y aparte tengo que cambiar el transformador para que me entregue 60+60 y mi pregunta es si rectificando la onda cuadrada y luego filtrándola ¿obtendré una continua lo suficientemente pura como para que no me meta demasiada distorsión al amplificador?

PD: adjunto circuito de el conversor, el cual puede entregar hasta 10A.

Desde ya gracias.

Saludos desde Rosario, Argentina!


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Hola.
Ese diagrama no te conviene porque trabaja a 50Hz por lo que vas a necesitar un transformador con núcleo de acero laminado de un tamaño y peso importantes.
Mejor armá un conversor switching que ande por los 50KHz. Hay una fuente posteada por Luciperrro. A algunos les anduvo sin problemas


----------



## jjeir

hola francisco q podes postearlo al amplificador ese completito asi lo armamos


----------



## cesarpo

buenas a todos rebisando mis papeles de la secundaria encontre esto un inversor duplicador de potencia nose si funcionara pero parece bastante interesante, comentenmen los expertos aver que les parece tengo ganas de hacerlos con dos stk 086


----------



## Francisco Galarza

cesarpo dijo:
			
		

> buenas a todos rebisando mis papeles de la secundaria encontre esto un inversor duplicador de potencia nose si funcionara pero parece bastante interesante, comentenmen los expertos aver que les parece tengo ganas de hacerlos con dos stk 086



Con eso duplicas la tensión de salida, por ende duplicas la corriente y por lo tanto, cuadruplicás la potencia.

Más atrás se habla sobre las impedancias que hay que tener 100% en cuenta a la hora de poner dos amplificador en puente.
Por otro lado, no es recomendable esa configuración salvo que sea la única posibilidad de expandir la potencia.


----------



## gonpa

buenas yo estoy en armar un stk4044v q es de 100w para usar como etapa de potecia para un amplificador de viola. 

quiero saber si alguien lo armo yo tengo los esquema y el pcb de la hoja de datos. 

quiero saber como hago la bobina de 3mh y la fuente de cuantos amper es? creo q ronda en los mA verdad? si es asy con 1 amper sobra

ah si el pcb es correcto ya que francisco dice q le encontro una diferencia en el pcb del4048 q es el mismo verdad?  
 ojala me puedan ayudar muchas gracias!

cuano lo arme les cuento como me fue y paso las fotos del montaje y todo salu2


----------



## maxep

me ´parece cualquiera eso de q no se puede distinguir la difernecia. es como conectar un pyramid 6.9 y dsps un pioneer 6.9 no hay diferencia?
entonces por q cuando conecto la boos chaos c650 de (o.5 thd) y dsps el 1562q (q son menos de 10%thd) y la calidad nii se compara?


----------



## trevi_juanjoa

mcrven dijo:
			
		

> ¡¡¡Hola! amigos todos de este hilo. Menudo hilo, la verdad. Digo por lo largo. El contenido, la verdad me parce pobre. Sólo un IC, el STK 4048 y la interesante extensión que le hizo Francisco, entre otras, para evitar ir a comprar otro STK.
> 
> Lo que más me llamó la atención fue un post de trevi_juanjoa, por el hecho de que dice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> el XI y el II no es igual que el V *y ya se nota mucha diferencia entre 0.8 y 0.08* ¿Por qué no ir a 0.008?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en especial, me refiero a lo que está en negrita.
> 
> ¿Será que el amigo trevi es de una especie biónica especializada en pruebas de espectro de frecuencias, con un implante auditivo con un analizador de espectro y distorsión, capaz de poder diferenciar una distorsión de armónicos tan insignificante?
> 
> Hace unas décadas, cuando siquiera se soñaba con esos niveles de THD, partcipé en pruebas de equipos de sonido en un estudio de grabación, en una emisora comercial. Uno de los amplificador mostraba THD de 10%. No vayan a creer que es un error, digo 10% - diez, una decena de unidades porcentuales -. Alarmados, consultamos por cartas pués, en esa época, ni e-mail ni Internet, a algunos de esos pendejos que andan por ahí fabricando consolas y amplificador, tales cómo "Altec Lansing, Jensen, McIntosh, etc." y respondieron... *Esos análisis sólo siguen un criterio del fabricante, con cuyos resultados sólo pretenden "garantizar" la posible pureza de la reproducción de los sonidos puros, únicamente obtenidos con dispositivos generadores electrónicos ya que, éstos, no existen en la naturaleza y que el oido humano siquiera sueña con poder percibirlos conscientemente.*
> Aún sin creerlo, convocaron, en la emisora, a un grupo de músicos profesionales, profesores de música y directores a presenciar una audición de ese equipo (10% THD), en uno de los salones insonorizados. Luego de las preguntas de rigor, todos, concordaron en decir que, el sonido, estaba perfecto.
> No conforme, el técnico de la emisora, les hizo entrevistas individuales. Mismo resultado y, ante la inquisición de algunos de los invitados, se les dijo del motivo de tal prueba. La aclaratoria provino de un musicólogo y director de orquesta, radio-aficionado y aficionado por demás a la electrónica, quien coincidió exáctamente con las respuesta presentada por los fabricantes mencionados: *"No existe oído humano capaz de percibir en forma consciente una THD del 10%".*
> 
> Así que, ¿Qué tanta alharaca armamos nosotros, haciendole el juego a los fabricantes de ICs y amplificador?
> 
> Sólo es una artimaña similar a la de los WATIOS P.M.P.O. - Sirve para el fabricante, para convertir, de un plumazo, un componente de US$ 10 a uno de US$ 100. De paso, YO TAMBIÉN LO HARIA, ¿O ustedes no?
> 
> Cómo la gran mayoría de los seguidores de este hilo son argentinos y, sin ánimos de ofender con esto les pido: "Dejense de pavadas", armen su amplificador con lo que tengan a la mano y disfruten el proceso de construcción y los resultados de una buena audición.
> 
> Recuerden que, la 6ª sinformaciónnía de Beethoven, escuchada con un THD 10% o 0.008%, resultará ser el más atroz de los ruidos si, mientras suena, tú quieres escuchar el sonido de un grillo.
> 
> Por otro lado, los felicito por su persistencia y por su deseo de alcanzar metas que parecen utopías. Lo único que objetaría, no tan solo de este hilo, sino de casi todos los que he visitado es, el bajo nivel de atrevimiento de la mayoría. ¡¡¡ATREVANSE! ¿O es que los transistores, ICs, resistencias, etc. No son para ver cómo se funden en el aire ante nuestros ojos atónitos?
> 
> "Quien nada arriesga, nada gana, nada pierde."
> 
> RUIDO: Toda manifestación perceptible presente en un momento inadecuado. (Lo digo yo)
> 
> Suerte muchachos y recuerden que, "la punta de un cautín de 30W, alcanza los 450 ºC, facilito."
> 
> mcrven
Hacer clic para expandir...


hola, por lo que veo tenemos dos formas distintas de ver las cosas, vos las ves como un compositor o un musico y yo como un electronico, no voy a discutir lo que decis de la distorción del los equipos, pero vos te refieres acusticamente como alguien que ya compra un equipo hecho, yo me refiero cuando digo la diferencia entre 0.4 y 0.08 en que si armas los dos circuitos el 4048II y el 4048v notaras que al 4048II con 200milivot  aprox de impedancia de entrada ya es suficiente para que empiece a distorsionar en cambio el 4048V admite 600milivolt aprox de impedancia de entrada por lo tanto no hace falta hacer nada de lo que dices solo basta con tener los dos integrados montados y hacer uno mismo la prueba y me entenderás que al bancarce más entrada por consecuencia tendrá más salida, ojo  y estamos de acuerdo con que cada sircuito tenga su propio transformador con 30+30v 15a


----------



## DANIEL 38

Hola amigos les comento que arme un amplificador con un STK 4038 ll y funciona perfectamente en 8 ohm, quiero seber cuanta potencia tengo si armo la salida con los 4 TIPs con una fuente de +/- 40v 5 AMP y en 4 y 8ohm.

Saludos!


----------



## Victor blass

hola que tal tengo un STK4121 II que no uso y quiero armarlo ya tengo un circuito para armarlo pero me falta la configuracion de los pines alguien sabe su configuracion o sabe donde lo puedo consegir? les mado los circuitos adjuntos tambien quisiera saber sobre la fuente con la que se alimenta, a y tambien uno tiene ala salida del amplificador una bobinas, quisiera saber como se hacen o si son necesarias.


----------



## anthony123

Victor blass dijo:
			
		

> hola que tal tengo un STK4121 II que no uso y quiero armarlo ya tengo un circuito para armarlo pero me falta la configuracion de los pines alguien sabe su configuracion o sabe donde lo puedo consegir? les mado los circuitos adjuntos tambien quisiera saber sobre la fuente con la que se alimenta, a y tambien uno tiene ala salida del amplificador una bobinas, quisiera saber como se hacen o si son necesarias.


Buscate el datasheet. en el encotraras todos los datos tecnicos y un circuito de aplicacion.


----------



## pablobzz

Hola, tengo una pregunta que ya se hizo antes por Gonpa:

¿ cuantas vueltas y de que calibre debe ser el alambre para lograr la bobina de 3µH que va conectada en paralelo con la R de 4.7 ? y ¿ el diametro de la s vueltas importa ?

A mi se me habia ocurrido que podia ser un alambre de 1.15 de diametro y 15 vuelta.


----------



## Francisco Galarza

yo le dí 3 capas de alambre de 1.5mm a la resistencia de 2W que lleva en paralelo. En algún lugar leí que era así.

Si no, por acá había un post de cómo calcular bobinas con núcleo de aire.


----------



## anthony123

mmm cual diagrama armas? podrias postearlo please?


----------



## mcrven

Hola amigos, la verdad es que en este momento, el título debería ser: "Cómo construir bobinas".

Para L = 3 µH, distribuida sobre una R de 4,7 Ω @ 2W, que puede ser su soporte, la cuenta da 8 espiras de alhambre de 1 mm (es más que suficiente para esa longitud) , distribuidas en 10 mm.

La R que tengo acá es de 5mm de diámetro, 15 mm de longitud. Es de cuerpo revestido en cerámica del tipo antillama.

Fórmula:

n = raiz cuadrada de { L [0,393(9a + 10b)] / a cuadrado}

a = radio interior del soporte o solenoide
b = longitud del solenoide
n = número de espiras

Nota: La bobina se enrolla directamente sobre el cuerpo de la R.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## trevi_juanjoa

Francisco Galarza dijo:
			
		

> Hola. Lo veo bien. Hay que probar. Después contá cómo te fue




hola fran tengo ganas de alimentar la etapa de potencia con un transformador que retificado y filtrado me de 160vcc de extremos (80+80vcc) pero nose si bajar la tensión para alimentar el stk o aser un transformador de tenga otro secundario con 35+35vcc se te ocurre algo


----------



## Francisco Galarza

trevi_juanjoa dijo:
			
		

> Francisco Galarza dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola. Lo veo bien. Hay que probar. Después contá cómo te fue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hola fran tengo ganas de alimentar la etapa de potencia con un transformador que retificado y filtrado me de 160vcc de extremos (80+80vcc) pero nose si bajar la tensión para alimentar el stk o aser un transformador de tenga otro secundario con 35+35vcc se te ocurre algo
Hacer clic para expandir...


Hola.
La máxima salida va a estar limitada por la alimentación de la etapa de salida y del STK también. Osea, por más que le des 80+80V a la salida, si le das 35+35V al STK, esa va a ser la limitación.
Yo te recomiendo que le pongas la misma alimentación a todo el conjunto. Y creo que el STK soporta hasta 87+87V, así que no tendías problemas por ese lado, pero los TIP35C soportan sólo 100V, lo que te limita a usar 50+50V como máximo. Si querés valores más altos podés buscar otros transistores, como los MJ15003/4
¿Para qué le querés dar tanto nivel?

Suerte


----------



## sotopotter

disculpen  queria ver si me pudieran resolver algunas dudas que tengo antes de armar mi aplificador con este integrado.  
1.- es necesario poner algun aislante entre el disipador y el circuito del stk o si puede hacer contacto directamente el sisipador con la parte trasera del integrado, y se le puede poner alguna pasta termica para que haga contacto mejor?.
2.- cual circuito me recomiendan para imprimirlo en la baquelita, ya que he visto que esta el diseño que esta en el datashet de sanyo y vi otro. pero no se si los dos esten bien.
3.- aparte del circuito del stk se nececita algun otro circuito en la entrada o la salida para mejorar o asegurar el buen funcionamiento. o con el puro amplificador le introduzco la señal de mi computadora. 

soy estudiante de electronica asi que tampoco ando tan perdido.   de antemano muchas gracias.


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Hola.
No es necesario ponerle aislante en el disipador, pero la grasa siliconada es indispensable para que no se te oxiden las láminas y para que conduzca mejor.

Yo lo armé así con un potenciómetro a la entrada y ningún circuito extra y sonaba de 10.

Suerte


----------



## trevi_juanjoa

aca dejo unas fotos espero que les gusten


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Hola. Fijate si podés ponerle disipadores más grandes, porque con esos me parece que te podés quedar corto y se te pueden quemar.

Suerte


----------



## trevi_juanjoa

no que do muy prolijo pero es que tenia 35hs para terminarlo


----------



## Fogonazo

Tus placas estan "Remononas" (Muy Lindas)

Sugerencia.
En una de las placas se ve como que fue quebrada (Lado Izquierdo) fijate si la quebradura no afecto alguna pista de cobre, a veces se cortan en forma casi imperceptible


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Apa, ahora es otra cosa
No habia visto la última

Muy lindas

EDIT: Por lo que veo, los coolers tiran el aire para abajo, y el calor tiende a subir. Yo los daría vuelta y que funcionen como extractores


----------



## trevi_juanjoa

una foto del frente.


----------



## juanma

Como estan? tengo todo para armar el STK4191II pero no se como va conectado el pin MUTE. En el datasheet no dice nada, solo muestra el pin, no dice si va a tierra o Vcc, por las dudas deje en la placa como para conectarlo a cualquiera de las dos.

en resumen a GND o Vcc?

Gracias


----------



## trevi_juanjoa

aca dejo otras fotos


----------



## Tacatomon

Que tal amigos del foro solo os pido una pequeña información para poder levantar mis proyectos se los agradeceria muito

  el STK 4050II cuantos amperes necesita para trabajarlo en 4 Ohmn(tomare el riesgo)
eh igual el 4048II
y una cosilla mas---afectaria si despues de un tiempo decido ponerlo a 8 ohmn, digo porla corriente de sobra, se dañaria el integrado, pasara algo malo?
ahhhhh una duda mas el punto medio de un transformador debe tener  0V o la mitad del voltaje normal
ejemplo Trafo de 90+90 punto medio 45V o 0V          

bueno, es que por preguntas como esas no puedo dormir

graciaasssss hermanos gracias
tacatomon


----------



## gonpa

hola trevi_juanjoa que buena esa placa como suena ese amplificador? yo me lo quisiera armarlo para poner musica q tal es?

ah un favor si puedes me pasarias el pcb del modulo d ese amplificador con el stk4048II?

muchas gracias

salu2


----------



## trevi_juanjoa

gonpa dijo:
			
		

> hola trevi_juanjoa que buena esa placa como suena ese amplificador? yo me lo quisiera armarlo para poner musica q tal es?
> 
> ah un favor si puedes me pasarias el pcb del modulo d ese amplificador con el stk4048II?
> 
> muchas gracias
> 
> salu2



hola esta en la hoja 2


----------



## gonpa

ahh jua no lo vi muchasgracias.........pero el que vos armaste no estan las resistencias de 5w para el otro lado o es que el pcb q esta ahi hay que darlo vuelta?


muchas gracias!

salu2


----------



## xavi1

broka dijo:
			
		

> tiagodj71, tengo dudas con que tus parlantes sean de 4 ohms cada uno, podrias probar cada parlante (las puntas) con un tester, y verificar si te marca 4 o 8 ohms, por lo que se, en el mismo data sheet viene especificado solo 8 ohms, porque estos stk4050 y 4048 son muy sensibles a cambios abrutos com oesos saludos



Amigo, una aclaracion, la impedancia de un parlante no se mide con el tester, con un ohmmetro podes medir la resistencia en corriente continua de la bobina, la impedancia es digamos la "resistencia" de la bobina en corriente alterna y varia segun la frecuencia. Saludos


----------



## anthony123

tengo varias preguntas:
de que valor son las resistencias de 5W? de 22 ohm? quien tiene los detalles de fabricacion de la bobina?


----------



## quiquefernandez978

Francisco Galarza dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> No es necesario ponerle aislante en el disipador, pero la grasa siliconada es indispensable para que no se te oxiden las láminas y para que conduzca mejor.
> 
> Yo lo armé así con un potenciómetro a la entrada y ningún circuito extra y sonaba de 10.
> 
> Suerte



hola , mi nombre es kike y te mlesto por lo siguiente , compre un kit por mercadolibre de el stk 4048 y andubo 15min la primera ves y 10 min la segunda ves . 

lo estaba usando en 8 ohms y con +/-50 v 

lo q me llama un poco la atensión es el disipador q me mandaron , es de un p4 con cooler .
en la primer prueba , la hice a maxima potencia durante 5/10min y no levantaba temperatura , asi q me quede trankilo 
cuando lo puse a trabajar a los 15 min se pone en corto . 

estaba mirando tu proyecto y me gusto . soy mas partidario de los transistores q todo en un solo integrado .

te agradeceria q me pases algun detalle a tener en cuenta para agregar esta etapa al 4048 . 

salu2


----------



## xavi1

juanma dijo:
			
		

> Como estan? tengo todo para armar el STK4191II pero no se como va conectado el pin MUTE. En el datasheet no dice nada, solo muestra el pin, no dice si va a tierra o Vcc, por las dudas deje en la placa como para conectarlo a cualquiera de las dos.
> 
> en resumen a GND o Vcc?
> 
> Gracias




Simplemente lo dejas sin conexion y el mute no funciona.


----------



## Maná 87

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> tengo varias preguntas:
> de que valor son las resistencias de 5W? de 22 ohm? quien tiene los detalles de fabricacion de la bobina?



Hola Anthony.. con respecto a tus dudas las resistencias de potencia (5W) son de 0.22ohm y la bobina la puedes haces con 29 vueltas de alamble esmaltado de 1.75mm o tres capas de alambre esmaltado d 1.5mm sobre la resistencia de 4.7ohm/2W a la salida.. tu eliges pero te informaciónrmo que esa bobina es solo proteccion, como estos integrados son sencibles a los cambios bruscos si tu lo enciendes de repente a max pot. con señal de ent. los comp. van a sufrir un pico de corriente a suministrar instantaneo que quiza no soporten en cambio con la bobina esta tiene la propiedad de amortiguar estos cambios bruscos, en caso de q suceda lo que te dije esta bobina frenara esa avalancha de corriente y no exigira a los dispositivos en la salida.... bueno espero que mi aporte te alla sido de utilidad... 

Saludos desde Argentina

Emmanuel


----------



## anthony123

Gracias Maná 87 excelente respuesta, pero no he visto que este STK tnga control para el volumen o no es asi?
EDIT1
de cuantos mm es de diametro el centro? de 10 mm?


----------



## pablobzz

Hola, les comento que estuve viendo la hoja de datos del STK4050V y la del STK4048II  y el circuito de aplicación que se propone en estas son los mismos, entonces mi duda es, ¿se puede usar el impreso propuesto por Francisco y los componentes que dice  hoja de datos del 4050 para tener mas potencia? Obviamente aumentandole los +-V con que se alimenta el CI.


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Si pablobzz, es exactamente igua el circuito de aplicación, y el PCB es perfectamente compatible.


----------



## gonpa

buenas! yo arme el stk465 y andubo bien durante 10 seg con una fuente de 2 A y luego se kemo una resistencia de 100ohm por que un compañero  lo probo con un parlante de 4ohms y sin disipador puedo ser por eso?

esa resistencia protegio al stk? o tb el stk se kemo?

despues lo probamos y andava pero se escuchaba como si recortara puede ser por que cambie la fuente por una de 1 A o por q el stk ya esta roto?

estos hibridos no andan con muy pequeña corriente?

ojala me puedan responder por que es un proyecto para la escuela y tenemos q dejarlo andando en dos dias 

muchas gracias 

salu2


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Generalmente, la resistencia no te salva de una conexión a 4 ohms y sin disipador


----------



## pablobzz

OK, gracias por tu respuesta Francisco. Igual todavía no se cual de los dos STK voy a usar porq no averigue el precio del 4050 y la fuente swiching  de Luciperro me esta dando muchisimas complicaciones   
Saludos


----------



## trevi_juanjoa

pablobzz dijo:
			
		

> OK, gracias por tu respuesta Francisco. Igual todavía no se cual de los dos STK voy a usar porq no averigue el precio del 4050 y la fuente swiching  de Luciperro me esta dando muchisimas complicaciones
> Saludos



hola si armas esa fuente para el stk vas a tener que modificarla bastante o armar tres iguales y ponerlas en paralelo te recomiendo leer el foro y fijate en particular la reforma que le hizo Teo 
despues conta como te fue
un saludo juanjoa


----------



## Maná 87

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Gracias Maná 87 excelente respuesta, pero no he visto que este STK tnga control para el volumen o no es asi?
> EDIT1
> de cuantos mm es de diametro el centro? de 10 mm?



hola anthony....el nucleo de la bobina es de aire y 12mm cuando lo realizas con alambre 1.75, si es con 1.5 lo realizas sobre la resistencia que ya te he mencionado, procura que cuando la realizes sobre nucleo de aire juntes lo mas posible ya que entre espira y espira se crean pequeñas capacidades paracitas, que te insertaran ruidos por campos electromagneticos cercanos te lo digo por experiencia ya que la primera vez que realize esta bobina no la hice muy prolija y esas separaciones llegaron a metreme muy debilmente una emision de rf de una estacion de FM luego de juntarlas la interferencia desaparecio por arte de magia  ....  bueno espero que las experiancias sean de utilidad y logren prevenir futuros dolores de cabeza :x  jeje 8)  
Me despido y mis mejores deseos en estas fiestas (me estare adelantando pero bue! yo soy un desmemoriado asi que los saludo ahora antes de olvidarme  )

Saludos desde  Argentina

Emmanuel


----------



## DJ DRACO

Buenas...
Tengo unas ganas barbaras de montar un STK4048XI, tengo el circuito impreso con preamplificador operacional y ecualizador de 5 bandas por canal. Se que se alimenta de +-55V con una corriente de 35Ah para uno estéreo.
Posee una potencia de 150W sobre 8 Ohms con 0.008% THD.
La cuestión es la disipación de calor y conseguir la fuente.
Otro tema a preguntar es si tiene en el interior del integrado circuito de protección contra cortocircuito y desconexión de bafles.

Les agradezco de antemano.


----------



## Francisco Galarza

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> Otro tema a preguntar es si tiene en el interior del integrado circuito de protección contra cortocircuito y desconexión de bafles.
> 
> Les agradezco de antemano.



No, no tiene nada más que el amplificador própiamente dicho.
Pero se puede agregar un simple circuito de protección y retardo de conexión para el parlante.


----------



## trevi_juanjoa

hola fran podias tirar un circuito de proteccion por que estoy cansado de quemar parlantes jajjaj pero posta ya abre quemado como 6 parlantes los ultimos dos que queme eran unos yahro de15" que dicen aguantar 300w pero creo que fue la baja frecuencia  tengo unos circuitos pero no sirvieron 
bueno muchas gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO

Disculpa que me entrometa pero a no confiar en lo que dicen las propagandas!
Del parlante lo importante a tener en cuenta es el tamaño del imán y el diámetro del alambre con el cual esta hecho la bobina. El tamaño en pulgadas, puede ser de 10" 15" 18" etc, solo afecta en la amplitud q tendra el sonido. Además un circuito de protección solo t servirá para no quemar el amplificador si es que el parlante es de menor impedancia q la necesaria o si por casualidad se tocaran los cables del bafle.

Primero revisa que el amplificador no te este tirando una corriente continua amplificada en los bafles.


----------



## trevi_juanjoa

si ya tenia eso en cuenta pero cuando la bobina se carbonisa se pone en corto y me quema el canal 

porai yo no me exprese bien

 pero igual gracias por tu aporte

lo que estoy buscando es algo como lo que hace este circuito


----------



## trevi_juanjoa

Hola gente hace mucho que no posteo nada es que estoy sin cámara 

De fotos dejo algo del stk 

Espero que les guste  un saludo 

Juan Manuel


----------



## chechorueda

Señores veo que la cosa va muy bien con este amplificador y quiero construirlo, pero lo q mas me limita es la fuente o transformador, de cuantos amperios debe ser?, porfa lo minimo , y no me digan 35A, pues aqui es muy dificil conseguir un traf que sea capaz de proporcionar5 tanta corriente, bueno tengo un transformador que rectificado me entre ¡ga 60+60 a 3A si me sirbe?


----------



## trevi_juanjoa

Hola checho la buena noticia es que si te sirve un poco corto de amperaje pero te digo que lo e echo funcionar asta con un transformador de 28v+28v y de 4 Amper  sin rectificar lo que vas a notar es que distorsiona si le conectas algo un poco mas de lo que te entrega la salida auricular de un reproductor MP3 si queres que el stk funcione bien te diría que uses dos de esos transformadores si es lo mas grande que conseguís pero si vas a comprar uno echo usa uno de 60v+60v y 8amper o 10 Amper también podrías usar uno de 70v+70v 8 o 10 Amper con perdón por redundar en el amperaje eso depende de la calidad del transformador y de los capacitores que uses según el data sheet del stk (4048) aguanta asta 87v+87v ya rectificados 
Bueno espero no a verte aburrido con la respuesta  y bien venido al club del STK 4048 jajaj
Un saludo Juan Manuel


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Yo le hice un transformador que rectificado me daba 50+50V 5A y lo usaba para los dos canales. Me quedé corto. Le puse un capacitor de 4700uF por rama, y me quedé corto.
Conclusión: un punto muy muy importante en un amplificador es la fuente. De nada sirve un circuito de buena calidad y alta potencia si tu fuente no puede respaldarlo.


----------



## trevi_juanjoa

dejo estas fotos haber si les gustan


----------



## mcrven

Bueno trevi_juanjoa, la perseverancia y la dedicación rinden sus frutos.

MUY BONITA LA EJECUCIÓN DEL AMPLI.

FELICITACIONES:

 mcrven


----------



## masqueduro

Quiero animarme a montar un amplificador estéreo con 2 stk4048XI, pero antes, y para no cargarme nada quisiera saber si es necesario algún circuito de protección para altavoces, retardo de conexión de altavoces..., o si por el contrario es fiable montarlo tal cual. 

¿es necesario montar un preamplificador?

¿sería válido montarle un preamplificador fabricado con el tda 1524?

¿se puede alimentar directamente de la salida de un mp3?

Tengo en estos momentos un transformador toroidal 40-0-40 con 6,25A en el secundario, ¿es suficiente para la fuente?


muchas gracias de antemano y un saludo a todo el foro


----------



## Francisco Galarza

masqueduro dijo:
			
		

> Quiero animarme a montar un amplificador estéreo con 2 stk4048XI, pero antes, y para no cargarme nada quisiera saber si es necesario algún circuito de protección para altavoces, retardo de conexión de altavoces..., o si por el contrario es fiable montarlo tal cual.
> 
> ¿es necesario montar un preamplificador?
> 
> ¿sería válido montarle un preamplificador fabricado con el tda 1524?
> 
> ¿se puede alimentar directamente de la salida de un mp3?
> 
> Tengo en estos momentos un transformador toroidal 40-0-40 con 6,25A en el secundario, ¿es suficiente para la fuente?
> 
> 
> muchas gracias de antemano y un saludo a todo el foro



Hola. No es necesario que tenga circuitos de protección ni retardos de conexión, aunque unos fusibles nunca vienen mal.
Un preamplificador no es necesario, pero si querés ecualizar el sonido, vas a necesitarlo.
Se puede conectar directamente a un MP3, discman, DVD, PC, cualquier cosa con salida de 1Vpp.
Esa fuente es suficiente. Asegurate de usar buenos capacitores de filtro. Como mínimo 10.000uF / 63V por rama.


----------



## masqueduro

Muchas gracias Francisco; no encontré 10000mf, pero he montado 4 (2 por rama) de 4700mf/100v cada uno, espero sea suficiente. 


saludos


----------



## trevi_juanjoa

Hola si el transformador te sirve es de 40+40si filtrar bueno yo el stk lo e usado asta con un transformador de 28+28v y 4amper sin filtrar ahí que en eso no vas a tener problemas después si lo podes usar directo con un mp3 yo siempre los pruebo con el celular y anda pero te cuento que no vas a sacar un 100% del integrado por la baja impedancia de entrada podes ponerle un pre te lo recomiendo o sino podes puentear la resistencia R1


----------



## masqueduro

Hola Trevi; ¿se corre algún riesgo al puentear R1?

Si no pongo previo, ¿qué potenciómetro necesito para controlar el volumen?


gracias


----------



## trevi_juanjoa

masqueduro dijo:
			
		

> Hola Trevi; ¿se corre algún riesgo al puentear R1?
> 
> Si no pongo previo, ¿qué potenciómetro necesito para controlar el volumen?
> 
> 
> gracias




cualquiera 10k ,50k el que tengas poray tirado jajja bueno pase chau


----------



## masqueduro

He empezado a comprar componentes para montar el estereo con los stk4048, pero con los condensadores me han empezado a surgir dudas. He visto varios esquemas y en unos se habla de unos volatajes y en otros de otros diferentes. Las dudas están en torno a los condensadores de 100pf, en los que en unos esquuemas se habla de 120v, en otros de 63v y en otros no se menciona el voltaje. ¿tiene alguien el listado de componentes completo con los voltajes válidos?. y de paso, y como hay varios, si se puede acompañar del pcb y distribución de componentes sería magnífico.

¡ah!, ¿cuál es el pin nº 1 del integrado?

Muchas gracias de antemano y saludos a todos.


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Yo usé de 120V por las dudas, total no hay diferencia de precio.
Mirando el integrado de frente, el pin de la izquierda es el 1.


----------



## masqueduro

Gracias por tu respuesta Francisco, el problema es que no los encontré de 120v, los tenían en 63v y en 2000v, y aunque el precio era casi el mismo, mi desconocimientos de electrónica me hicieron dudar de la compra del de mayor tensión y los que compré son de 63v. ¿puede afectar en algo?,

Con respecto a la posición del integrado, los diseños que encontré dejan el lado del disipador de la parte de los componentes, (de ahí la pregunta de la posición del pin nº1), ¿cómo monto entonces los disipadores; compré dos radiadores con ventilador de CPU con medidas aproximadas de 75x75x75mm y me encajaría dejar los integrados en su posición normal, es decir, sin doblar las patillas.


Un saludo


----------



## Francisco Galarza

El pcb que está en la datasheet deja el disipador atrás de los componentes. Yo lo hice así.
Por una de las primeras páginas está el que yo hice.


----------



## masqueduro

Gracias Francisco, ya lo encontré.

Saludos


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Ay caramba! Qué velocidad.


----------



## masqueduro

¡¡jeje!, es que en España es la 1:00h de la noche y a las 6:00h de la mañana hay que marchar al trabajo, así que ahora toca irse a la cama, no queda tiempo para más electrónica.

Desde España buenas noches y...

¡¡Saludos a este estupendo foro!


----------



## masqueduro

Hola Francisco; estoy hecho un lío; he comprado los componentes para el estereo con los stk4048, y cuando estaba revisando el pcb me parece observar un error entre el esquema y el pcb de la hoja de datos; según veo, el pin 7 y el 10 están unidos a través de un condensador de 1mf, pero en el pcb no se observa esa unión, además, en otros esquemas que he visto por la red (el circuito de pablín por ejemplo), los citados pines se unen a través de este condensador y de una resistencia de 100oh. Otra diferencia que ví por ahí fué que cambian los condensadores de 10mf de la hoja de datos por unos de 100mf. En la primera página del tema tú publicaste un pcb que sí que une el pin 7 y el 10 tal y como dice el esquema; ¿está bien así o hay que poner el del datasheet?

Una última pregunta, las resistencias de 500oh de la fuente las compré de 1w ¿es suficiente?

Muchas gracias de antemano
Saludos


----------



## trevi_juanjoa

masqueduro dijo:
			
		

> Hola Francisco; estoy hecho un lío; he comprado los componentes para el estereo con los stk4048, y cuando estaba revisando el pcb me parece observar un error entre el esquema y el pcb de la hoja de datos; según veo, el pin 7 y el 10 están unidos a través de un condensador de 1mf, pero en el pcb no se observa esa unión, además, en otros esquemas que he visto por la red (el circuito de pablín por ejemplo), los citados pines se unen a través de este condensador y de una resistencia de 100oh. Otra diferencia que ví por ahí fué que cambian los condensadores de 10mf de la hoja de datos por unos de 100mf. En la primera página del tema tú publicaste un pcb que sí que une el pin 7 y el 10 tal y como dice el esquema; ¿está bien así o hay que poner el del datasheet?
> 
> Una última pregunta, las resistencias de 500oh de la fuente las compré de 1w ¿es suficiente?
> 
> Muchas gracias de antemano
> Saludos



hola mejor ponele las blanquitas de 5w de 1w poray se queman pero ponela por que aca ahy muchos que armaron el circuito y no las usaron y poray te digan que no las pongas pero vos ponelas
despues conta como te fue un saludo juan manuel


----------



## masqueduro

trevi_juanjoa dijo:
			
		

> masqueduro dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola Francisco; estoy hecho un lío; he comprado los componentes para el estereo con los stk4048, y cuando estaba revisando el pcb me parece observar un error entre el esquema y el pcb de la hoja de datos; según veo, el pin 7 y el 10 están unidos a través de un condensador de 1mf, pero en el pcb no se observa esa unión, además, en otros esquemas que he visto por la red (el circuito de pablín por ejemplo), los citados pines se unen a través de este condensador y de una resistencia de 100oh. Otra diferencia que ví por ahí fué que cambian los condensadores de 10mf de la hoja de datos por unos de 100mf. En la primera página del tema tú publicaste un pcb que sí que une el pin 7 y el 10 tal y como dice el esquema; ¿está bien así o hay que poner el del datasheet?
> 
> Una última pregunta, las resistencias de 500oh de la fuente las compré de 1w ¿es suficiente?
> 
> Muchas gracias de antemano
> Saludos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hola mejor ponele las blanquitas de 5w de 1w poray se queman pero ponela por que aca ahy muchos que armaron el circuito y no las usaron y poray te digan que no las pongas pero vos ponelas
> despues conta como te fue un saludo juan manuel
Hacer clic para expandir...




Gracias por tu respuesta Juan Manuel, ¿pero si monto 1w y se queman no se dañará el amplificador?


----------



## trevi_juanjoa

masqueduro dijo:
			
		

> trevi_juanjoa dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masqueduro dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola Francisco; estoy hecho un lío; he comprado los componentes para el estereo con los stk4048, y cuando estaba revisando el pcb me parece observar un error entre el esquema y el pcb de la hoja de datos; según veo, el pin 7 y el 10 están unidos a través de un condensador de 1mf, pero en el pcb no se observa esa unión, además, en otros esquemas que he visto por la red (el circuito de pablín por ejemplo), los citados pines se unen a través de este condensador y de una resistencia de 100oh. Otra diferencia que ví por ahí fué que cambian los condensadores de 10mf de la hoja de datos por unos de 100mf. En la primera página del tema tú publicaste un pcb que sí que une el pin 7 y el 10 tal y como dice el esquema; ¿está bien así o hay que poner el del datasheet?
> 
> Una última pregunta, las resistencias de 500oh de la fuente las compré de 1w ¿es suficiente?
> 
> Muchas gracias de antemano
> Saludos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hola mejor ponele las blanquitas de 5w de 1w poray se queman pero ponela por que aca ahy muchos que armaron el circuito y no las usaron y poray te digan que no las pongas pero vos ponelas
> despues conta como te fue un saludo juan manuel
> 
> Hacer clic para expandir...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracias por tu respuesta Juan Manuel, ¿pero si monto 1w y se queman no se dañará el amplificador?
Hacer clic para expandir...



Depende de la calidad del integrado a mi muchas veces se me prendieron fuego las resistencias y seguía todo andando asta que lo apagaba y cuando se enfriaban quedaban abiertas y no andaban y muchas otras veces todo se quemaba y otra mas se quema el stk etc.


----------



## masqueduro

trevi_juanjoa dijo:
			
		

> masqueduro dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trevi_juanjoa dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masqueduro dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola Francisco; estoy hecho un lío; he comprado los componentes para el estereo con los stk4048, y cuando estaba revisando el pcb me parece observar un error entre el esquema y el pcb de la hoja de datos; según veo, el pin 7 y el 10 están unidos a través de un condensador de 1mf, pero en el pcb no se observa esa unión, además, en otros esquemas que he visto por la red (el circuito de pablín por ejemplo), los citados pines se unen a través de este condensador y de una resistencia de 100oh. Otra diferencia que ví por ahí fué que cambian los condensadores de 10mf de la hoja de datos por unos de 100mf. En la primera página del tema tú publicaste un pcb que sí que une el pin 7 y el 10 tal y como dice el esquema; ¿está bien así o hay que poner el del datasheet?
> 
> Una última pregunta, las resistencias de 500oh de la fuente las compré de 1w ¿es suficiente?
> 
> Muchas gracias de antemano
> Saludos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hola mejor ponele las blanquitas de 5w de 1w poray se queman pero ponela por que aca ahy muchos que armaron el circuito y no las usaron y poray te digan que no las pongas pero vos ponelas
> despues conta como te fue un saludo juan manuel
> 
> Hacer clic para expandir...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracias por tu respuesta Juan Manuel, ¿pero si monto 1w y se queman no se dañará el amplificador?
> 
> Hacer clic para expandir...
> 
> 
> 
> Depende de la calidad del integrado a mi muchas veces se me prendieron fuego las resistencias y seguía todo andando asta que lo apagaba y cuando se enfriaban quedaban abiertas y no andaban y muchas otras veces todo se quemaba y otra mas se quema el stk etc.
Hacer clic para expandir...



Juan Manuel, ya compré resistencias de 5w, pero aún sigo atascado, ¿podrías resolver las demás dudas que planteo en mi pregunta?, la verdad es que no sé que esquema y pcb usar, ya que no veo claro el del datasheet y de los demás no sé cual es el correcto.

Muchas gracias y saludos


----------



## trevi_juanjoa

masqueduro dijo:
			
		

> trevi_juanjoa dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masqueduro dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trevi_juanjoa dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masqueduro dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola Francisco; estoy hecho un lío; he comprado los componentes para el estereo con los stk4048, y cuando estaba revisando el pcb me parece observar un error entre el esquema y el pcb de la hoja de datos; según veo, el pin 7 y el 10 están unidos a través de un condensador de 1mf, pero en el pcb no se observa esa unión, además, en otros esquemas que he visto por la red (el circuito de pablín por ejemplo), los citados pines se unen a través de este condensador y de una resistencia de 100oh. Otra diferencia que ví por ahí fué que cambian los condensadores de 10mf de la hoja de datos por unos de 100mf. En la primera página del tema tú publicaste un pcb que sí que une el pin 7 y el 10 tal y como dice el esquema; ¿está bien así o hay que poner el del datasheet?
> 
> Una última pregunta, las resistencias de 500oh de la fuente las compré de 1w ¿es suficiente?
> 
> Muchas gracias de antemano
> Saludos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hola mejor ponele las blanquitas de 5w de 1w poray se queman pero ponela por que aca ahy muchos que armaron el circuito y no las usaron y poray te digan que no las pongas pero vos ponelas
> despues conta como te fue un saludo juan manuel
> 
> Hacer clic para expandir...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracias por tu respuesta Juan Manuel, ¿pero si monto 1w y se queman no se dañará el amplificador?
> 
> Hacer clic para expandir...
> 
> 
> 
> Depende de la calidad del integrado a mi muchas veces se me prendieron fuego las resistencias y seguía todo andando asta que lo apagaba y cuando se enfriaban quedaban abiertas y no andaban y muchas otras veces todo se quemaba y otra mas se quema el stk etc.
> 
> Hacer clic para expandir...
> 
> 
> 
> Juan Manuel, ya compré resistencias de 5w, pero aún sigo atascado, ¿podrías resolver las demás dudas que planteo en mi pregunta?, la verdad es que no sé que esquema y pcb usar, ya que no veo claro el del datasheet y de los demás no sé cual es el correcto.
> 
> Muchas gracias y saludos
Hacer clic para expandir...


Hola el pcb que yo armo siempre esta en la hoja numero 2 las fotos están en las paginas numero 11 y 12 después lo mejore espejando el pcb y agrandándolo  un poco para que las pistas no estén tan juntas y sean mas anchas no lo encuentro ahora al dibujo pero si quieres hacerlo solo tienes que usar el pcb de la hoja numero 2 espejarlo y agrandarlo sinceramente no me acuerdo cuanto pero sepáralas patitas del SYK lo mas que se pueda sin romperlas creo que entre 2 y 3 milímetros  o por ahí 2.5 no me acuerdo y después en la compu con cualquier programa de bijugo como por ejemplo el paint que no específicamente de electrónica pero es de esos programas que nunca faltan en una PC agrándalo o achíchalo asta que la distancia entre los agujeros de las patas del STK tengan la mediada que te contaba anterior mente i listo y entre nosotros te lo recomiendo por que con el otro pcb el disipador tenes que ponerle alguna mensulita o un soporte porque sino lo único que lo agarra son las patas del STK en cabio de esta forma no el integrado esta amurado a la placa y ¿no queda mucho mejor? Podes ver las fotos en la hojas 14 son las ultimas 4 fotos de la pagina
Espero a verte ayudado un saludo Juan Manuel


----------



## masqueduro

Juan Manuel, muchas gracias por tu ayuda; en cuanto termine el proyecto subiré unas fotos, si es que no me cargo nada. Tengo preparado un montaje estereo con los stk4048, un preamplificador con el tda1524 y un vúmetro con el LM3915. Estoy pensando en colocarle además un protector y retardo de conexión de altavoces, ¿conoces alguno que sea válido para este montaje?


saludos
Manolo


----------



## bushido87

Juan manuel como estas?

 Bueno me he leido absolutamente todos los post.. impresionante todo lo que hicistes..

 Cuchame una cosa, cual circuito de la hoja dos me hago? el ultimo que posteastes vos? o cual de todos?

-------------------

 Fran: cual es la direccion de la casa de electronica? sos de capital vos?

 Bueno el lunes me voy a pueyrredo y cordoba compro los repuestos de mi twinstar, la armo y despues me meto de lleno a hacer esto.. lo unico que no tengo es el integrados..

saludos a todos!


----------



## Francisco Galarza

bushido87 dijo:
			
		

> Fran: cual es la direccion de la casa de electronica? sos de capital vos?
> 
> Bueno el lunes me voy a pueyrredo y cordoba compro los repuestos de mi twinstar, la armo y despues me meto de lleno a hacer esto.. lo unico que no tengo es el integrados..
> 
> saludos a todos!



Hola. Yo los compré en Dicomse http://www.dicomse.com.ar/
Es probable que lo encuentres en otros lados también. Ahí me costó creo que U$S16


----------



## apertao

Hola masqueduro, segun he podido ver en el esquema electrico del integrado, la patilla 7 y la patilla 10 son bases de los transistores que alimentan a los finales.
Sin duda hay que poner condensador para aislarlo de continua y una resistencia para la caida o diferencia de ambas bases. Me atrevo a decir que parece una estabilizacion cuando esté funcionando.

Un saludo cordial para todos.


----------



## apertao

Aqui te dejo el datasheet


----------



## masqueduro

Gracias Apertao, terminé el montaje según el esquema de Pablín, que es el más extendido por la red y funcionó de maravilla; en el foro "Fotos de amplificador hechos en casa" he dejado fotos del amplificador terminado.

Muchas gracias y un saludo

Manolo
Huelva-españa


----------



## DANIEL 38

Hola amigos

Encontre este circuito que es muy similar al STK4048XI y mi duda es que si el circuito realmente funciona, y si es de 150w  0.008% THD como el integrado.
Tengo una fuente de +/-40V 5A que potencia tendria.


----------



## masqueduro

El amigo menduco pidió que realizara un post con un amplificador del que publiqué unas fotos en el foro "fotos de amplificador hechos en casa", y ya que está hecho con el STK4048 me pareció más oprtuno colocarlo aquí. Adjunto una carpeta comprimida donde están los esquemas del protector de altavoces y el vúmetro en pcb wizard y livewire. También están en pdf o bmp para los que no tengan este programa. El amplificador lo saqué del datasheet y ayudandome de todo lo publicado en este post. El pcb del amplificador lo modifiqué para que entrasen bien todos los componentes, ya que el del datasheet me pareció muy pequeño. He adjuntado también el pcb del vúmetro realizado en el paint montado en estereo; pero ojo, el integrado con las letras inversas va soldado por la cara de pistas. Adjunto también unas fotos. Si falta más información pedidla y trataré de resolver. El vúmetro y el protector los alimenté con una pequeña fuente de 12v, 1A que encontré por el taller, El amplificador está montado y probado en 8oh; en 4oh no lo probé aún.

Agradezco a todos los que desde el foro me ayudaron en el montaje.

Espero que sea de interés

Un saludo
Manolo
Huelva-España


----------



## DJ DRACO

Muy lindo y prolijo, yo postee unos esquemas y circuitos para realizar estas etapas de piotencia, en el foro de amplificador de mas de 50watts, los cuales estan bien y todo, pero no consigo los benditos integrados de potencia. esta bien, pertenezco a un pais situado en el ultimo de los mundos, donde todod es una porqueria y no se consigue nada de nada. asi q cuando consiga estos lindos circuitos integrados armare uno yo tambien.

una duda elemental que al final no fue resuelta... estos integrados se alimentan de +-55volts pero con una corriente de 17amperes por canal o mucho menos.?
nunca supe la verdad de la verdad.


----------



## masqueduro

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> Muy lindo y prolijo, yo postee unos esquemas y circuitos para realizar estas etapas de piotencia, en el foro de amplificador de mas de 50watts, los cuales estan bien y todo, pero no consigo los benditos integrados de potencia. esta bien, pertenezco a un pais situado en el ultimo de los mundos, donde todod es una porqueria y no se consigue nada de nada. asi q cuando consiga estos lindos circuitos integrados armare uno yo tambien.
> 
> una duda elemental que al final no fue resuelta... estos integrados se alimentan de +-55volts pero con una corriente de 17amperes por canal o mucho menos.?
> nunca supe la verdad de la verdad.




Yo lo tengo montado con un transformador de 40+40v, que da 7,2A por rama. El otro día lo probé con 2 pantallas profesionales de un amigo, que soportan 400wrms cada una. Puse el volumen al máximo y sonaba de maravilla, en ningún momento se dejaba notar caída de tensión; es más, la fuente está protegida en la salida con dos fusibles de 10A por rama y nunca se quemaron. Con el volumen a tope y con estas pantallas no se apreciaba distorsión alguna, claro que tampoco podía ponerme junto a los altavoces porque podía quedarme sordo. El montaje suena de maravilla y es relativamente "económico", a excepción de la fuente claro. Sin contar el precio de la fuente, el coste del amplificador, vúmetro y protector de altavoces, con todas sus conexiones de entradas, salidas, etc. está en España alrededor de los 55 euros.

Un saludo
Manolo
Huelva-España


----------



## DJ DRACO

o sea que con un transformador de +-40 y 15 amperes voy a tener para alimentar mi amplificador stereo?
muy bien, muchas gracias, me parecia medio mucho consumo 17 amperes por canal.

y aqui sale practicamente lo mismo, unos 200pesos sin transformador.

nos vemos, gracias.
por cierto viste mis circuitos para pcb? si los viste dime que t parecen.
sirven para los stk4044, 46, 48 y 50. aquit  los posteo.


----------



## masqueduro

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> o sea que con un transformador de +-40 y 15 amperes voy a tener para alimentar mi amplificador stereo?
> muy bien, muchas gracias, me parecia medio mucho consumo 17 amperes por canal.
> 
> y aqui sale practicamente lo mismo, unos 200pesos sin transformador.
> 
> nos vemos, gracias.
> por cierto viste mis circuitos para pcb? si los viste dime que t parecen.
> sirven para los stk4044, 46, 48 y 50. aquit  los posteo.




Perdón amigo, confundí los datos; realmente el transformador es de 2x40v, 7,81A y como te dije es más que suficiente; exactamente el transformador es que encuentras en la siguiente dirección: http://es.rs-online.com/web/search/searchBrowseAction.html?method=getProduct&R=4209251. En cuanto a los esquemas, aún no tuve tiempo, ya te comento cuando los vea.

Un saludo
Manolo
Huelva-España


----------



## DJ DRACO

Gracias, pero si entendi lo del transformador. lo que pasa es que yo a veces coloco +-40 (mas, menos 40) en referencia a 40 positivos y 40 negativos.
y unos 8 Ah por canal.

ok.
saludos.


----------



## lucas22_max

hola yo arme el circuito stk 4048II y por suerte lo probe y no calienta ni nada, anda
pero se escucha demasiado la radio y si le pongo musica se escucha pero la radio que se escucha es muy fastidiosa. Es AM la que se escucha , por cierto lo estoy probando fuera del gabinete. Puse la entrada de audio en corto y se sigue escuchando la radio.
Quisiera saber si es un problema de filtro de entrada o masa y en el caso de que sea alguno de esos dos que tengo que hacer

desde ya muchas gracias

Lucas


----------



## masqueduro

lucas22_max dijo:
			
		

> hola yo arme el circuito stk 4048II y por suerte lo probe y no calienta ni nada, anda
> pero se escucha demasiado la radio y si le pongo musica se escucha pero la radio que se escucha es muy fastidiosa. Es AM la que se escucha , por cierto lo estoy probando fuera del gabinete. Puse la entrada de audio en corto y se sigue escuchando la radio.
> Quisiera saber si es un problema de filtro de entrada o masa y en el caso de que sea alguno de esos dos que tengo que hacer
> 
> desde ya muchas gracias
> 
> Lucas



Hola amigo, leí por el foro que si no tienes ciudado de fabricar bien la bobina puedes encontrar tu problema. Yo tuve cuidado de unir bien las espiras y no recoge ningúna interferencia. La bobina la fabriqué con 24 vueltas de alambre de 1,5mm sobre núcleo de aire de 6mm, en una sola capa. También decirte que nunca lo hice funcionar fuera del gabinete, y el que yo le monté es totalmente metálico. Espero haberte ayudado.

Un saludo
Manolo
Huelva-España


----------



## Francisco Galarza

lucas22_max dijo:
			
		

> hola yo arme el circuito stk 4048II y por suerte lo probe y no calienta ni nada, anda
> pero se escucha demasiado la radio y si le pongo musica se escucha pero la radio que se escucha es muy fastidiosa. Es AM la que se escucha , por cierto lo estoy probando fuera del gabinete. Puse la entrada de audio en corto y se sigue escuchando la radio.
> Quisiera saber si es un problema de filtro de entrada o masa y en el caso de que sea alguno de esos dos que tengo que hacer
> 
> desde ya muchas gracias
> 
> Lucas



También fijate si estás cerca de alguna emisora. Yo tengo un equipo de marca y buena calidad que siempre me funcionó perfecto, pero cuando me mudé, captaba una FM todo el tiempo y era muy molesto.


----------



## lucas22_max

hola desde ya muchas gracias por su respuesta y por suerte ya lo he solucionado, pero ahora tengo otro problema me quema los parlantes :S   . Yo he medido la tension de salida en dc y no es mayor a 0.2v . Tengo una caja con un parlante gemini de 15 pulgadas de 300w pero por ahora estoy probando con otros parlantes , lo que quisiera saber es porque podria pasar esto. Una observacion que hice fue que el pcb que uso obia el C4y la R7, es critico que no este?¿¿

aca les dejo el esquema


----------



## lucas22_max

hola que tal por suerte ya solucione todos mis problemas y la potencia anda a la perfeccion!

desde ya gracias a todos los que me ayudaron!

ahora tuve un nuevo problema

se me quemo el tweeter bala
quisiera saber si puede ser por el divisor de frecuencias que tengo en la caja

me da mala escpina porque esta echa a mano

porque puede quemarse un tweeter ?

si lo compro tiene que soportar la potencia del amplificador?


----------



## Joffre Constante

disculpen yo ya monte el amplificador pero tengo el problema que se me quema el syk a maxima potencis y me podrian decir como refrigerar bien el integrado y todo eso de la ventilacion? Por que yo lo tengo puesto en una caja de madera y no se si sera necesario en una metalica o como? Por favor ayudenmen...


----------



## masqueduro

Joffre Constante dijo:
			
		

> disculpen yo ya monte el amplificador pero tengo el problema que se me quema el syk a maxima potencis y me podrian decir como refrigerar bien el integrado y todo eso de la ventilacion? Por que yo lo tengo puesto en una caja de madera y no se si sera necesario en una metalica o como? Por favor ayudenmen...



Siempre es mejor una caja metálica, pero si a la caja de madera le fabricas buena aireación no tendría que haber problema. En un montaje estéreo yo coloqué un disipador de pentium 4 sobre cada integrado, cada uno de ellos con su ventilador. Todo lo que rodea al conjunto de disipación está perforado para que tenga libre la entrada y salida de aire. 

Este montaje no es necesario si consigues un radiador de aluminio de buenas dimensiones, que pienso que no debería ser menor de 100x100x50mm por cada integrado, pero en España es mucho más caro un radiador de estas dimensiones que los que se montan para pentium 4. De todos modos la caja debe tener buena aireación, y no olvides colocar entre el integrado y el disipador algún elemento termoconductor, bien sea silicona termoconductora o similar.

Un saludo
Manolo
Huelva-España.


----------



## Joffre Constante

Osea al disipador lo pongo afuera de la caja para que tenga aire... y ahi pongo ventilador o no? Es que eso de la ventilacion no se bien en que parte le pongo o como puedes explicarme bien?


----------



## masqueduro

Joffre Constante dijo:
			
		

> Osea al disipador lo pongo afuera de la caja para que tenga aire... y ahi pongo ventilador o no? Es que eso de la ventilacion no se bien en que parte le pongo o como puedes explicarme bien?



Te adjunto una foto para que te hagas una idea. A la izquirda ves los dos disipadores con sus correspondientes ventiladores, todo dentro de la caja pero rodeados de suficientes orificios de ventilación. No hacen falta tantos, ya que yo empleé chapa perforada para realizar el chasis, bastaría con que tuviese orificios detrás de los ventildores y en la parte posterior del chasis del amplificador, para permitir el flujo de aire por los disipadores.

Un saludo

Manolo
HUelva-España


----------



## Joffre Constante

oye me puedes dar ese circuito para los lets y el transformador en el secundario que calibre de conductor tienes? y los ventiladores meten o sacan aire?


----------



## masqueduro

Joffre Constante dijo:
			
		

> oye me puedes dar ese circuito para los lets y el transformador en el secundario que calibre de conductor tienes? y los ventiladores meten o sacan aire?



En la página 17 de este foro publiqué todos los esquemas, donde encontrarás el amplificador, el vúmetro y el protector de altavoces. En cuanto al tamaño del conductor no te sabría decir, ya que no lo fabriqué, lo compré ya hecho; por si necesitas más información está en la siguiente dirección:

http://es.rs-online.com/web/search/searchBrowseAction.html?method=getProduct&R=4209251

Los ventiladores meten aire hacia los disipadores.


Un saludo
Manolo
Huelva-España


----------



## silfredo jimenez

Francisco Galarza dijo:
			
		

> tabo_ger dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hola! decidi armar el amplificador y tengo unas preguntas para los expertos :
> 
> tengo un transformador grandecito con un salida de 100v (alterna) rectificando quedan unos 140v (en teoria * la raiz de 2)
> 
> puedo alimentar con 70v + 70v el stk este? mi idea es divir los 140v con capacitores quiero aprovechar el transformador ya q es muy grande, pero antes de comprar las cosas pregunto porque quiza sea mucho 70v para dejarlo asi!
> 
> bueno muchas gracias!
> 
> Saludos!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola. Fijate en la hoja de datos, pero si mal no recuerdo soporta hasta +-87V, osea que no tendrías problemas.
> Si tu transformador no tiene punto medio dudo que te sirva, tendrías que buscar la forma de hacer el amplificador sin 0V. Una opción es usarlos en puente pero se te agranda la potencia y los costos
Hacer clic para expandir...


----------



## Francisco Galarza

silfredo jimenez dijo:
			
		

> Francisco Galarza dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tabo_ger dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hola! decidi armar el amplificador y tengo unas preguntas para los expertos :
> 
> tengo un transformador grandecito con un salida de 100v (alterna) rectificando quedan unos 140v (en teoria * la raiz de 2)
> 
> puedo alimentar con 70v + 70v el stk este? mi idea es divir los 140v con capacitores quiero aprovechar el transformador ya q es muy grande, pero antes de comprar las cosas pregunto porque quiza sea mucho 70v para dejarlo asi!
> 
> bueno muchas gracias!
> 
> Saludos!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola. Fijate en la hoja de datos, pero si mal no recuerdo soporta hasta +-87V, osea que no tendrías problemas.
> Si tu transformador no tiene punto medio dudo que te sirva, tendrías que buscar la forma de hacer el amplificador sin 0V. Una opción es usarlos en puente pero se te agranda la potencia y los costos
> 
> Hacer clic para expandir...
Hacer clic para expandir...


El problema es que ese arreglo le estaría dando casi el doble de la tensión del transformador, osea +-140V, osea el integrado volando por los aires.


----------



## masqueduro

silfredo jimenez dijo:
			
		

> Francisco Galarza dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tabo_ger dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hola! decidi armar el amplificador y tengo unas preguntas para los expertos :
> 
> tengo un transformador grandecito con un salida de 100v (alterna) rectificando quedan unos 140v (en teoria * la raiz de 2)
> 
> puedo alimentar con 70v + 70v el stk este? mi idea es divir los 140v con capacitores quiero aprovechar el transformador ya q es muy grande, pero antes de comprar las cosas pregunto porque quiza sea mucho 70v para dejarlo asi!
> 
> bueno muchas gracias!
> 
> Saludos!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola. Fijate en la hoja de datos, pero si mal no recuerdo soporta hasta +-87V, osea que no tendrías problemas.
> Si tu transformador no tiene punto medio dudo que te sirva, tendrías que buscar la forma de hacer el amplificador sin 0V. Una opción es usarlos en puente pero se te agranda la potencia y los costos
> 
> Hacer clic para expandir...
Hacer clic para expandir...



Hola Silfredo; perdón que me entrometa en vuestro coloquio, pero, ¿podrías decirme que valores tendría que dar a los componentes del esquema si lo que tengo es un transformador que da 30v?; quisiera sacar una fuente partida con él, ya que tiene bastante potencia.

Muchas gracias

Un saludo
Manolo


----------



## silfredo jimenez

que mas Masqueduro los valores para el filtrado del rectificador de media onda depende de la corriente maxima que entregue tu transformador esta es la formula que se utiliza para calcular el valor de los condensadores: C= I/(F*Vr)  donde  C= capacitor; I corriente max del transformador F es frecuencia y Vr voltage del rizado que puede ser el 10 porciento del voltage del transformadorr
por ejemplo si tu transformador es de 3 amperes  Aplicamos esta formula.  C= 3/(50*3) osea que C seria igual a 20000 uf. 
Teniendo en cuenta que los treinta voltios que me dijistes eran 30 rectificados
si no tendrias un valor de aproximadamente 41 voltios


----------



## masqueduro

silfredo jimenez dijo:
			
		

> que mas Masqueduro los valores para el filtrado del rectificador de media onda depende de la corriente maxima que entregue tu transformador esta es la formula que se utiliza para calcular el valor de los condensadores: C= I/(F*Vr)  donde  C= capacitor; I corriente max del transformador F es frecuencia y Vr voltage del rizado que puede ser el 10 porciento del voltage del transformadorr
> por ejemplo si tu transformador es de 3 amperes  Aplicamos esta formula.  C= 3/(50*3) osea que C seria igual a 20000 uf.
> Teniendo en cuenta que los treinta voltios que me dijistes eran 30 rectificados
> si no tendrias un valor de aproximadamente 41 voltios




El transformador entrega 41v rectificados, el valor que obtenga de la fórmula ¿sería para cada condensador o es la suma de los dos?. ¿Qué diodos tengo que montar para una corriente de 2A?

Muchas gracias
Un saludo
Manolo


----------



## tiagodj71

hola amigos tiene uno de ustedes el circuito del stk412-170 ( 180w x2 ) o el stk412-150 ( 150 x2 ) son muy buenos y realmente quiero montarlos en un parlante JBL de ante mano gracias , en esta direccion los encuentran
http://www.ampslab.com/components_stk.htm


----------



## ferbajo1

hola bueno les comento que arme todp el circuito y cuando lo probe se me quemo la resistencia de 100ohms y el capacitor de 100 uF (50v) del pin 15 del integrado alguien me podria decir cualfue el problema porque rebice todo el circuito y todo parece estar bien conectado o tal vez deveria ser de mas voltage el capacitor o nose espèro una respuesta  desde ya gracias!....


----------



## trevi_juanjoa

hola gente querida despues de mucho tiempo tengo un rato para postear estas fotos que son las primeras que les saque a este canal aver que opinan saludos


----------



## trevi_juanjoa

Francisco Galarza dijo:
			
		

> Hola. Lo veo bien. Hay que probar. Después contá cómo te fue



hola fran tanto tiempo ¿me ayudas ?

Como los 2922 no calientan mucho y no están exigidos tengo ganas de ponerles un transistor antes de los MJE 15030 y 15031 como la idea de ponerles más transistores la saque del amplificador de 400w de pablin creo que copiar un pedazo mas de circuito  va a funcionar pero me imagino mas o menos la parte de abajo aunque si me ayudas vos seria mejor 
Desde ya muchas gracias 

Y a cual quier otro que tenga alguna idea esta invitado a participar


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Hola. Dejame analizarlo y te contesto bien, ahora estoy medio apurado.

Saludos!


----------



## Joffre Constante

hola a todos yo arme este circuito le pongo con parlantes de 6 ohmios y al subir todo el volumen se me quema le puse con un disipador de 10x7x2.5  y se me quema entonces tengo un disipador de 25x6x3 pero la tarte para topar con el ci tiene no undido mas o menos de 2mm de fondo x un cm de ancho y no se si poniendo silicona o algo asi si pueda poner para dos amplificador de estos y no se queme gracias de antemano x sus respuestas....


----------



## trevi_juanjoa

Joffre Constante dijo:
			
		

> hola a todos yo arme este circuito le pongo con parlantes de 6 ohmios y al subir todo el volumen se me quema le puse con un disipador de 10x7x2.5  y se me quema entonces tengo un disipador de 25x6x3 pero la tarte para topar con el ci tiene no undido mas o menos de 2mm de fondo x un cm de ancho y no se si poniendo silicona o algo asi si pueda poner para dos amplificador de estos y no se queme gracias de antemano x sus respuestas....




hola si se te quemo no cambies ni tires el stk solo dessolda las resistencias i ponele el circuito con los tip y los mj o tambien podes usar mje y sc 2922 vas a gastar menos plata que comprando otro stk i tendras un amplificador mucho mas confiable el stk solo como viene de fabrica vasta solo con que el culer del dicipador no ande para que caliente i se queme i mas gasto aun si tardas en darte cuenta le das continua al woofer y tambien quemas el woofer entonces tenes doble gasto no tengas miendo en remplazar la etapa de potencia con transistores externos


----------



## Joffre Constante

es que aca en ecuador no vale creo mucho ese ci solo vale 11 dolares entonces para volver a armar en la misma placa cambio todo? si puedo? por que todo solo se va como 15$ y esta bien el disipador que mensione arriba o no?


----------



## delta-mza

hola a todos. Primero quiero felicitarlos por el nivel de conocimiento que tienen del tema.
Yo comenze a armar el circuito y me ha salido todo a la perfección gracias a sus consejos.
Quisiera pedirles si me podrian asesorar con el tema del transformador.
Donde puedo conseguirlo, o tengo que mandarlo a hacer, quisiera saber bien las especificaciones. y si uds han tenido que comprar uno, les pediría que me faciliten el precio al que lo consiguieron
muchas gracias a todos


----------



## Joffre Constante

otra pregunta si le pongo parlantes de 4 ohmios al circuito original de sanyo con una buena disipacion me aguantaria el integrado? yo le alimento con 50+50 v q potencia me da en 8 y 4 ohmios....? y disculpen ya e quemado dos stk y mi pproblema esta en la disipacion por que por eso se me quema y le gongo parlante de 6 ohmios...


----------



## Joffre Constante

y disculpen otra pregunta como protego los parlantes y cual es el circuito del juego de luces o vumetro creo se llama no se bien gracias de antemano....


----------



## masqueduro

Joffre Constante dijo:
			
		

> y disculpen otra pregunta como protego los parlantes y cual es el circuito del juego de luces o vumetro creo se llama no se bien gracias de antemano....



En la siguiente dirección encontrarás todos los esquemas del montaje de un amplificador estereo con 2 STK4048 con un vúmetro estéreo y un protector de altavoces:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/114880/ 

Como refrigeración tengo montado un disipador con ventilador de pentium 4 en cada integrado; así no calienta nada.

A 8oh obtienes 150w de potencia, y en 4oh llegas a 205w. Yo nunca lo probé en 4oh.

Saludos
Manolo
Huelva-España


----------



## lalex

Ola a todos, este es mi primer msj   



queria preguntarles algo sobre la fuente para el stk4048, yo tengo un transformador de 36+36 5A, quisiera saber no me quedo corto de corriente, porque revisando por ahi, algunos dicen q con 5A es suficiente, otros con 7A, y hasta con 10 A.



Y si alguien me pudiese mandar una fotito de la bobina que esta en la del STK se lo agradeceria(si puede ser con un dedito al lado, asi mas o menos me guio, jejeje), nunca arme una bobina por eso... soy principiante en esto...



desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## trevi_juanjoa

lalex dijo:
			
		

> Ola a todos, este es mi primer msj
> 
> 
> 
> queria preguntarles algo sobre la fuente para el stk4048, yo tengo un transformador de 36+36 5A, quisiera saber no me quedo corto de corriente, porque revisando por ahi, algunos dicen q con 5A es suficiente, otros con 7A, y hasta con 10 A.
> 
> 
> 
> Y si alguien me pudiese mandar una fotito de la bobina que esta en la del STK se lo agradeceria(si puede ser con un dedito al lado, asi mas o menos me guio, jejeje), nunca arme una bobina por eso... soy principiante en esto...
> 
> 
> 
> desde ya muchas gracias.



Hola no des mucha bola 4 con 8 con 10 el stk anda pero si queres sacarle el jugo que sea de 60+60 sin filtrar ni rectificar (por que se crea confusión)  después sube un poco la tención  pero no se quema 
Se quema por mal enfriado (el aluminio chico o si se te apaga el culer del disipador ) 
con 50+50 también suena lindo
bueno no fuy muy tecnico  pero bue igual se entiende saludos juanmanuel


----------



## Joffre Constante

hola latex.......... veraz yo ya lo arme y bajo parlantes de 6 ohmios me consume a maxima potencia 3a pero no se por que dicen eso de tanta corriente talvez sea para 4 ohmios que ahi bota mas potencia......


----------



## Joffre Constante

Una pregunta quiero armar el bumetro pero al ver el circuito para 200w no se con cual programa abrir me podrian decir x fa gracias por sus respuestas por que tengo previsto en esta semana acadarle ya todo completo modo estereo con vumetro en caja metalica por que se me quemaron ya dos integrados por no disipar bien y no se si hacer el protector de altavoces... y alguien me puede explicar bien el circuito del vumetro gracias....


----------



## lalex

trevi_juanjoa dijo:
			
		

> Hola no des mucha bola 4 con 8 con 10 el stk anda pero si queres sacarle el jugo que sea de 60+60 sin filtrar ni rectificar (por que se crea confusión)  después sube un poco la tención  pero no se quema
> Se quema por mal enfriado (el aluminio chico o si se te apaga el culer del disipador )
> con 50+50 también suena lindo
> bueno no fuy muy tecnico  pero bue igual se entiende saludos juanmanuel


gracias por responder...


			
				Joffre Constante dijo:
			
		

> hola latex.......... veraz yo ya lo arme y bajo parlantes de 6 ohmios me consume a maxima potencia 3a pero no se por que dicen eso de tanta corriente talvez sea para 4 ohmios que ahi bota mas potencia......


gracias por responder...


todavia no compre el parlante, pero si puedo me compro uno de 4 ohms,,


saludos...!


PD: no soy latex, es lalex jejeje


----------



## davidmedinarcp

Hola que tal saludos a todos, mira yo lo arme en estereo y suena muy bien, tiene buena potencia y buena calidad sonora, lo unico malo es que el integrado calienta demasiado, tienes que colocarle un buen disipador con bastante pasta termica y un cooler para refrigerar el sistema. Saludos..


----------



## Francisco Galarza

davidmedinarcp dijo:
			
		

> Hola que tal saludos a todos, mira yo lo arme en estereo y suena muy bien, tiene buena potencia y buena calidad sonora, lo unico malo es que el integrado calienta demasiado, tienes que colocarle un buen disipador con bastante pasta termica y un cooler para refrigerar el sistema. Saludos..



Más grasa siliconada no es mejor. La capa de grasa tiene que ser lo más delgada y uniforme posible. Su única función es cubrir las porosidades del CI y del disipador.
Al ponerle una capa más gruesa, lo único que aumenta es la resistencia térmica entre el CI y el disipador.
Este CI necesita un sistema de disipación más eficiente ya que la resistencia térmica entre la juntura de los transistores internos y el ambiente es mayor que la de varios transistores de potencia comunes.


----------



## maxep

me lei todo le post y la verdad q es impresionante(waw llevo casi una hora lleyendolo) en fin mi pregunta es esta me serviria un transformador de 50+50 6 amp.(vale $70  arg) para alimentar uno solo. o podria conectar 2?. mi idea es usarlo a 4ohms cada integrado peor no quiero ponerle circuitos externos(no me le animo todavia).
dsd ya gracias


----------



## masqueduro

maxep dijo:
			
		

> me lei todo le post y la verdad q es impresionante(waw llevo casi una hora lleyendolo) en fin mi pregunta es esta me serviria un transformador de 50+50 6 amp.(vale $70  arg) para alimentar uno solo. o podria conectar 2?. mi idea es usarlo a 4ohms cada integrado peor no quiero ponerle circuitos externos(no me le animo todavia).
> dsd ya gracias




Yo tengo montado un estereo con un transformador de 40+40, con 7,2A y no se resiente para nada; creo que 1,2A de diferencia no serán importantes, máxime cuando tienes más voltaje que yo en el secundario. Una cosa sí es cierta, yo lo tengo en 8oh y  nunca lo probé con 4oh.

Un saludo
Manolo
Huelva-España


----------



## maxep

gracias masqueduro. otra consulta. que woofers driver puedo utilizar por cada stk?


----------



## Power-off

Saben este proyecto me interesa muchisimo he leido todo los comentarios y ya me conveci a armarlo pero veo que hay varias propuesta par el circuito impreso del amplificador.

 si alguien que ya lo armo me podria decir cual de todos es se lo agraderia.


----------



## masqueduro

Porwer-off dijo:
			
		

> Saben este proyecto me interesa muchisimo he leido todo los comentarios y ya me conveci a armarlo pero veo que hay varias propuesta par el circuito impreso del amplificador.
> 
> si alguien que ya lo armo me podria decir cual de todos es se lo agraderia.




Ve a esta dirección, es un montaje estereo que realicé y funciona de maravilla:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about9721.html

Un saludo
Manolo
Huelva-España


----------



## Power-off

masqueduro dijo:
			
		

> Porwer-off dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saben este proyecto me interesa muchisimo he leido todo los comentarios y ya me conveci a armarlo pero veo que hay varias propuesta par el circuito impreso del amplificador.
> 
> si alguien que ya lo armo me podria decir cual de todos es se lo agraderia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ve a esta dirección, es un montaje estereo que realicé y funciona de maravilla:
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about9721.html
> 
> Un saludo
> Manolo
> Huelva-España
Hacer clic para expandir...


Gracias. Ok a armar se ha dicho!


----------



## pablitarq

En primer lugar, felicitaciones por el proyecto; alguien me podria recomendar algun programa que tenga galeria de stk (stk080,4048, etc)  para la realizacion del pcb. o en su defecto alguien que tenga alguno ya terminado, desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## lucas22_max

yo ya lo termine de armar me anda excelente la potencia y la baja distorcion son muy buenas
cuando tenga fotos las subo, yo le agregue un protector de bafles y un vumetro 
mi idea es ponerle un lcd que indique la temperatura y programar para que lo apague a cierta temperatura
Lo hice estereo y la verdad es una bestia
Por lo pronto les paso los circuitos que use que andan de una.

Despues quisiera saber si alguien me ayudaria como van bien conectadas las masas porque nunca lo entendi
y cuando todo la entrada sale mucho ruido. como soluciono eso o si hay una forma de balancear las entradas
o sacarle el ruido para que sea mas estable


----------



## die11

que transformadorr necesito para que tenga una ganancia de 150 W?


----------



## DJ DRACO

1) ganancia no es en potencia, es en volts de pico a pico.

2) una buena ganancia se obtiene con un preamplificador operacional.

3) esa potencia se logra con un solo integrado STK4048, con un STK4050 obtienes 200watts.

4) el transformador fue posteado ya varias veces:

40v+40v por unos 8A y t sobra para lograr 2 etapas de 150watts.

saludos.


----------



## maxep

draco una consulta vos mencionas que con un transformador de 40+40 8 amp esta ok para 2 stk 4048.ahora yo estoy por amrarlo y veo que el precio del transformador se fue a las nubes..
varios ofrecen un 36+36v servira igual con ese voltaje?


----------



## DJ DRACO

con 36 volts por rama, como maximo obtenes unos 45v, el integrado va a funcionar, pero no vas a obtener todo el potencial.

el maximo rendimiento se logra con 65+65 (q se logran con un transformador de 45+45) y unos 4 o 5 amperes por canal.

si se fue muy caro el transformador, odemos ayudarte a q t construyas uno.

o un toroide.

si le metes pilas t puede salir lindo y barato.


----------



## maxep

que rapides ajja.- bue te cuento llame recien y me ofrecen estos valores
36+36v 8 amp$142
48+48v 8 amp$203
y al leer tu post pregunte por 48+48v 5 amp$ 99.-
es el que mas me gusto por 100p puedo comprarlo (aunque tardadn 2 semanas en traermelo). estaria interesante armarmelo pero no tengo idea de como realizarlo.. tal ves en el taller del colegio pueda llegar a armarlo.. en todo caso esta ok este transformador para 2 stk4048? 
48+48v 5 amp
ah! otra consulta
el transformador que me ofrecen no es bilndado ( o mallado como le digan), esto interfiere en alkgo en el stk o sea no me genera problemas de ruido o cosas asi?
 saludos


----------



## manutek

gracias a todos muchachos me arme el stk4050 y grita y mall!


----------



## tatuuuu

Buenas, la verdad que estoy pensando seriamente en hacer este amplificador, y tengo la duda de que potencia tendrían que soportar las resistencias (incluyendo las que estan en paralelo con los capacitores en el cto. de la fuente), y de cómo se arma la bobina (si tuvieran una foto mejor todavía), desde ya muchas gracias, saludos


----------



## masqueduro

tatuuuu dijo:
			
		

> Buenas, la verdad que estoy pensando seriamente en hacer este amplificador, y tengo la duda de que potencia tendrían que soportar las resistencias (incluyendo las que estan en paralelo con los capacitores en el cto. de la fuente), y de cómo se arma la bobina (si tuvieran una foto mejor todavía), desde ya muchas gracias, saludos



Yo las puse todas de 5w; si buscas por el tema yo hice la misma pregunta hace ya bastante. Desde el montaje no tuve ningún problema

Saludos
Manolo
Huelva-España


----------



## funkenderstadt

Os recomiendo mucho mejor si os sirve, yo tengo un amplificador en mi casa montado por mi que va la mar de bien , esta hecho con dos LM3886, que no son para nada caros, se alimentan con 2x36V/125VA de trasfo , y suena muy bien con dos altavoces pioneer "reciclados" de mi vieja cadena de 100 W/ 8 ohmios maximo... Ideal para cualquier salon de casa... mirar en las paginas de national... Ahi vienen circuitos muy basicos...


----------



## mava710206

Lucas podras publicar el protector de bocinas me interesa para mi amplificador.

Saludos.

Gracias


----------



## lucas22_max

protector listo para armar funciona de una[/img]


----------



## tatuuuu

Buenas, queria consultar con ustedes para saber si creen que un par de estos bafles irian bien con un amplificador stereo con este integrado. El link es este: 

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-41821480-bafles-con-parlantes-woofers-de-potencia-350w-solo-199-0k-_JM_

 Desde ya muchas gracias. Salu2


----------



## funkenderstadt

En teoria si, pero casi seguro en cuanto pongas el equipo a todo volumen , te distorsionara mucho... Pero lo quieres para una discoteca, para tu casa o para que... Hay muchos errores clasicos que se cometen con los amplificador ... Se cree que por que tengas mas W de potencia tendras mejor calidad de sonido... Es un clasico error... 
Mira he encontrado esta paginita , quizas te sirva para ver "equivalencias"...
Para mover esos altavoces es muy probable que tengas que conectar cuatro de estos integrados , con el esquema "en puente"... Que imagino que se podra hacer , aunque en el catalogo no lo pone...


----------



## trevi_juanjoa

tatuuuu dijo:
			
		

> Buenas, queria consultar con ustedes para saber si creen que un par de estos bafles irian bien con un amplificador stereo con este integrado. El link es este:
> 
> _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-41821480-bafles-con-parlantes-woofers-de-potencia-350w-solo-199-0k-_JM_
> 
> Desde ya muchas gracias. Salu2



hola te cuento que yo le compre dos bafles de los que son 2 puntos mas arriba los que vienen con driver y los re mueve no distorciona fijate que en este forro puse fotos por la pag n 14 mas o menos


----------



## mava710206

Buenas tardes, les comento arme 4 de estos amplificador, los puse a funcionar a 8 ohms y funcionaron del 1, sin ningun problema.

Se me ocurrio, poner uno de ellos a 4 ohms, y tomala, despues de 30 minutos pum se quemo,  segun mis deducciones fue sobre corriente, el diagrama interno del stk no trae ningun limitador de corriente, por disipacion de calor no creo, por que le puse un disipador muy grande y ademas un ventilar, el disipador lo saque de un No-Break que tenia 4 transistores, de hecho estuve tocando todo el tiempo el disipador y se sentia ligeramente caliente, en un bajo muy fuerte fue donde pum trono y me quemo mi bocina, que estaba muy sobrada era una selenium de 600 watts.

La pregunta es, alguien de ustedes a tratado de incluir un limitador de corriente?, esto con el fin de evitar que se queme el STK.

POr su atensión y en espera de sus comentarios.

reciban un saludo desde JIlotepec Estado de Mexico.


----------



## trevi_juanjoa

Hola gente hace rato que no me conecto dejo unas fotos de un equipo que todos los circuitos están acá en este foro espero que les gusten las fotos


----------



## masqueduro

trevi_juanjoa dijo:
			
		

> Hola gente hace rato que no me conecto dejo unas fotos de un equipo que todos los circuitos están acá en este foro espero que les gusten las fotos



Te quedó muy bien. Es muy gratificante, además de realizar los montajes, compartir y ver que los compañeros aprovechan los aportes.

Un saludo
Manolo
Huelva-España


----------



## davidmedinarcp

Que tal Masqueduro.... Volvi jejejejejejee.... Es que me pase por alto una norma del foro y sacaron la pregunta pero tranquilo, todo esta bien.... Gracias por tu respuesta le voy a montar el circuito al rele para activarlo 3 seg despues de encender el amplificador. Otra cosa ¿Sera necesario montarle el capacitor que lleva en el switch de encendido y los capacitores de ceramica y los resistores  que van de masa a +vcc y masa a -vcc?.... Gracias.....


----------



## funkenderstadt

Sigo pensando que me gusta mas el lm3886:

http://www.national.com/mpf/LM/LM3886.html

Ademas de tener una apariencia mas sencilla , para una sala de unos 10 m2 voy que me mato y suena muy bien...


----------



## MFK08

ami no me andubo y probe con 4 lm3886 y ninguno funciono..


----------



## funkenderstadt

jo , pues a mi me va de miedo... vamos para que veais que no es mentira... 

http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e72/funkenderstadt/etapa/P1011532.jpg

Vereis , mi historia sobre montar una etapa buena para un futuro , es de hace tiempo.
Encontre no hace mucho un articulo buenisimo de como hacer un amplificador de 2x50 W , y las relaciones entre 2x50 W y dos altavoces de 100 W... El circuito empezo con un conocido driver, el TDA7250 de ST Thomson... El circuito es bastante bueno , sirve para atacar cuatro transistores, tip 147 y tip 142, normalmente... Estaba bastante bien , pero tenia un monton de ruidos, intente compatibilizarlo con un preamplificador, mi siguiente batalla mucho mas "complicada" , con operacionales BIFET... 
En fin , despues de varias pruebas , fue mi sorpresa cuando descubri este integrado, el LM3886, y mas tarde descubri que hacian un kit , en iberfutura, www.iberfutura.es, que cuesta unos 21 euros... 
Aunque os parezca mucho dinero, me gaste mucho mas en el amplificador del TDA7250... 
En fin... El resultado ha terminado siendo el amplificador que veis... Que esta enganchado a un previo AIWA de segunda mano , que tambien voy que me mato , por que me permite aumentar la ganancia de varias señales incluidos un tocadiscos, y un amplificador de valvulas de auriculares, este lo consegui por EBAY , me costo relativamente poco , para lo que es un amplificador de valvulas... El que sepa bien de amplificador, sabra de que hablo...


----------



## yummy16-ag

hola soy nuevo en el foro, alguien me podria pasar el PCB y a cuanto se alimenta,todo esto sobre el STK4048,con una fuente de 35/0/35 8A y los capacitores de 10.000uf 63V andara.perdonen la molestia y gracias.


----------



## davidmedinarcp

Que tal mi pana, mira revisa todas las paginas de este post, y encontraras varios modelos de pcbs para este integrado, ademas asi te documentas  con algunas mejoras que se le han hecho al circuito y alguna que ota cosita, como la potencia del trnsformador y cosas asi..... Suerte


----------



## masqueduro

davidmedinarcp dijo:
			
		

> Que tal Masqueduro.... Volvi jejejejejejee.... Es que me pase por alto una norma del foro y sacaron la pregunta pero tranquilo, todo esta bien.... Gracias por tu respuesta le voy a montar el circuito al rele para activarlo 3 seg despues de encender el amplificador. Otra cosa ¿Sera necesario montarle el capacitor que lleva en el switch de encendido y los capacitores de ceramica y los resistores  que van de masa a +vcc y masa a -vcc?.... Gracias.....



No si entendí bien tu pregunta. Si te refieres al circuito de la fuente sólo lleva los condensadores electrolíticos y las resistencias entre +vcc masa y -vcc. Yo así lo monté y me va muy bien, y  en cuanto a ruidos= 0. Si no es lo que estabas preguntando a ver si me puedes explicar mejor.

Saludos
Manolo
Huelva-España


----------



## funkenderstadt

Esta es la etapa que tengo yo en mi cuarto y funciona de maravilla, la he abierto para que la veais... 

El circuito seria este:

http://www.marcelolorenzati.com.ar/...es/Audio/Amplificador con LM1876_LM3886_5.JPG

Podeis usar esta tarjeta para montarlo si quereis:











La fuente que yo use seria esta:











El trasfo :






Yo lo encontre en el rastro por 6 euros, que quereis que os diga, merecia la pena y lo compre  

Mas fotos :
















Los conectores de audio como veis son dorados, mejores que los corrientes RCAs, la conexion de RED es un conector militar, mucho mejor que los corrientes, es capaz de aguantar 7A a 220 V , y si os preguntais que son las otras dos tarjetas, son dos estavilizadores uno de unos 30 V , hecho con el 317 y el otro es un 7812, es que tengo un tocadiscos que funciona a 12 V , esta pensado para poder moverlo... En fin... Si teneis alguna duda mas , preguntar...


----------



## Moyano Jonathan

La verdad yo también tengo una etapa estereo con 2 LM3886 y funciona excelente. El acabado de tu amplificador te quedo muy prolijo

PD: Yo me quiero armar una etapa de 800W con 4 modulos STK4048, y mi pregunta es que transformador me recomiendan


----------



## MFK08

entonces nose porque mi empli no funciono de bronca me arme dos etapas sinclair z-30.

que tal la calidad del sonido de los lm?


----------



## Moyano Jonathan

las etapas amplificadoras con lm tienen una calidad de escucha muy alta , yo me arme una con 2 lm3886 y funciona muy bien. Pero ahora me quiero armar algo con stk4048 porque tienen mas potencia y una distorsión muy baja.


----------



## funkenderstadt

800 W ? donde vas tio  , la energia ni se crea ni se destruye solo se transformadorrma , imagino que son 800 W entre 70 V  o mas menos 35, unos 11 A minimo... mas o menos ... 
El transformador minimo  seria este :

http://es.rs-online.com/web/search/searchBrowseAction.html?method=getProduct&R=4209172

osea minimo 500 VA ... Por lo que veo cuesta unos 70 euros... 
La idea quizas, para que te salga mas barato , es que uses una fuente por STK4048 ... tambien suele hacerse asi...


----------



## rash

...hola a todos,  he montado un amplificador con el STK 4048 con esquemas y pcb sacados del foro y la verdad, me funcionó desde el principio.... suena bastante bien y con potencia....

en este enlace se pueden ver algunas fotos de como quedo...

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about27383.html

saludos...


----------



## Moyano Jonathan

el tema que me quiero hacer algo potente , para escuchar musica jajaj pero el tema es el transformador = muy grande pero vamos a ver si me lo fabrico


----------



## funkenderstadt

Pero tio para cuantos metros cuadrados es la cosa... Es que no significa , que por que tengas muchos watios, va a sonar mejor... Eso es un muy corriente en un equipo de sonido... 
A no ser que tengas un local de discoteca o quieras montar un concierto al aire libre 800 W es demasiado... Ademas luego tienes que poner altavoces, si una parejita de 100 W medio decente ya cuesta dinero, encontrar unos altavoces de por lo menos 1 KW , bueno tu veras...


En cuanto a lo del STK , no discuto que sea bueno o malo, yo solo pongo lo que hice por si alguno quiere hacer uno igual...


----------



## funkenderstadt

Yo tengo la experiencia , de montar una etapa de audio, que con todas las pruebas que hice, me gaste una soberana pasta, y perdi un monton de tiempo... Entre fuentes de alimentacion , montajes, bueno cajas "gaste" dos rack de 3 unidades, que aqui el precio por rack es de 60 euros como poco... 
Comprendi que lo sencillo a veces es lo mejor... En este caso creo que asi es, cuando estudiaba FP  , aprendi que la electronica analogica, que no es ni mas ni menos que esto, es muy bonita, pero cuando pones la teoria en practica, ahi todo se va al garete, este es un caso muy obvio ... 
Por ejemplo , con el TDA7250, que todavia Tengo una tarjeta de 2 amplificador hechos con eso, funcionar si que funciona, pero da un ruido terrible... Por que es un montaje analogico... No por que este mal ... Por lo que os he comentado...


----------



## Moyano Jonathan

es para un parquizado en donde quiero poner musica y es al aire libre por eso necesito la potencia para mi casa adentro tengo la potencia de 120w con 2 lm3886


----------



## funkenderstadt

bien , jeje, entonces yo haria lo siguiente:
Segun veo en el catalogo:
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/sanyo/STK4048II.pdf
Este integrado aguanta maximo +- 87 voltios

usaria un trasfo que me diera la maxima tension posible hasta llegar a ese tope, por lo que leo en el catalogo , la tension tipica seria de +- 59 V

Para ponerlo entre medias y no "tostarlo" usaria un trasformador de 2x50V , que si multiplicas 50 x raiz de 2, te saldria una tension eficaz de la fuente de unos 70,7 Voltios, lo cual esta entre medias de 59 y 87 , no deberias quemarlo... 

Usaria por ejemplo este:
http://es.rs-online.com/web/search/searchBrowseAction.html?method=getProduct&R=4209352

Que da 1000VA de potencia y 10 A , ¿Para que tanto , te preguntaras? , has dicho que quieres 800 W , bueno alimentaria con el ya que el integrado puede entregar 150 W , 4 montajes iguales, sobre altavoces de unos 300 W , usease, conseguirias 1200 W y unos 600 W de potencia musicales...

Usaria 4 fuentes independientes para cada stk , con condensadores de 22000 uF y 100 V y puentes de diodos de 10A ...

Seria un montaje bomba y caro... Pero lo quieres para el aire libre... Eso si entregaria potencia suficiente, segun como coloques los altavoces , deberia oirse de narices... 
Vamos, que para que te hagas una idea, el trasformador, se calcula , multiplicando siempre la tension del secundario , de cada uno de ellos por ser un transformador dual , por raiz de dos... Si tienes una fuente a "mano" , multiplicale la tension del secundario del transformador por raiz de dos, y mide con el transformador en los bornes del condensador de filtrado, el primero y mas gordo, y ya veras como coincide... 
Otra cosa mas , cuanta mas tension tenga el transformador "menos corriente" necesitara tu circuito , pero eso si sin rebasar los 87 V , la formula para calcularlo es mas o menos los VA del trasfo entre la tension del secundario , osea el transformador ejemplo que te he dado es de 1000 VA , dividido entre los 100 V que es capaz de dar (+-50V) , da unos 10 A...


----------



## Moyano Jonathan

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta funkenderstadt , en este momento estoy viendo el tema del transformador. Y me quede sorprendido , una empresa me fabrica una fuente para el amplificador que quiero pero ha gran cosa me cobra $700 = 150 euros mas o menos lo cual es demasiado por que con esa moneda me compro un amplificador comercial de 700w . Igual el chiste es armarlo uno asi que voy a ver todas las posibilidades que tengo para llegar a esa potencia sin gastarme una fortuna en el intento jjaja


----------



## funkenderstadt

hey, 700 dolares no son 150 euros hombre... es algo mas pero no tanto... Bueno aunque no se como estaran los sueldos alli... 
Yo siempre he pensado que la electronica es carisima... Es un hobby muy bonito pero muy caro... 
Yo si que me he gastado 700 euros con la broma del amplificador , para luego ver que despues de varios montajes y circuitos en realidad, el que has visto me habra costado como unos 120 mas  o menos... Todo gracias a que encontre ese transformador de 6 euros en el rastro (como un zoco) ...
Yo la mayoria de mis montajes los hago por puro placer... No es siempre mas barato hacerlo que comprarlo, pero en este caso, se lo que lleva y bueno, lleva dos años a mi servicio sonando la mar de bien... 
A todo esto , los altavoces tambien pueden fabricarse y eso si que puede costar mas barato que comprarlos hechos...
La fuente para esa etapa que quieres tu yo diria que costaria como unos 200 euros, con caja a parte... El trasfo por lo que vi vale como unos 100 , pero si le pones los condensadores y el rectificador de unos 35 A , se te puede quedar mas o menos por eso...


----------



## Moyano Jonathan

no yo no dije 700 dolares dije 700 pesos argentinos


----------



## Moyano Jonathan

700 pesos es muchaaaa guita


----------



## funkenderstadt

UPS , perdon... no sabia que te referias a pesos, como pusistes un dolar , pense que te referias a dolares... A veces he visto a algun compatriota tuyo que se referia en dolares, al ser un standart mundial crei que te referias a dolares jeje... Sorry, pues nada amigo a animarse a montarlo si puedes...


----------



## Moyano Jonathan

Esa es la idea , igual a mi no me importa gastarme un buen dinero si el gasto es bien aprovechado como es el caso de un amplificador jejej


----------



## yummy16-ag

hola amigos alguien sabe si hay diferencias entre los esquemas de los stk4048 porque me vendieron STK4048II.Aguien del foro me podria facilitar la obtensión  de los diagramas.Gracias


----------



## Moyano Jonathan

en el datashet del integrado aparece el diagrama y el pcb que podes utilizar (revisar PCB).

sino masqueduro publico su proyecto completo incluido diagrama y pcb

espero te sirva


----------



## yummy16-ag

Hola en el datasheet el circuito del stk4048II en la parte que dice RL que esta la saliday que va conectado a masa que va. Perdonen si lo jodo yo tengo 16 y rencien voy entendiendo las cosas.Gracias


----------



## manutek

Hola camarada moyano, algo mas económica seria:

Que compres en una casa de electricidad industrial dos transformadores con salidas de 48Volt (que es una tensión normalizada) , los pongas en serie a los dos secundarios y le hagas un punto medio en la conexión donde se ponen en serie. se entiende?


----------



## Moyano Jonathan

si entiendo vos decis hacer un punto medio uniendo 2 extremos de los transformadores y en la union sería el punto medio?

yummy no te hagas drama, mirá en el montaje de masqueduro que te mencione está todo muy bien documentado para el armado.

igual no entiendo a que te referis:



> Hola en el datasheet el circuito del stk4048II en la parte que dice RL que esta la saliday que va conectado a masa que va. Perdonen si lo jodo yo tengo 16 y rencien voy entendiendo las cosas.Gracias



pd : vos no jodes pregunta tranqui que estamos para ayudar


----------



## manutek

> si entiendo vos decis hacer un punto medio uniendo 2 extremos de los transformadores y en la union sería el punto medio?


 
Si si! yo lo hice y va de primera !


----------



## Moyano Jonathan

ok muchas gracias , otra pregunta el valor de tensiones se mantiene simétrico con ese tipo de conexión


----------



## yummy16-ag

hola jonathan te quiero hacer una pregunta:que pasa si cambio las 4 resistencia de 0.22 5W por 0.33 10W.Gracias


----------



## Moyano Jonathan

Un compañero de estudio , puso de 0.33 x 10w y le funciono igual así que me atrebo a decirte que no va a psar nada.


----------



## sebastianelhech

hola les comento que yo estoy armando el amplificador con el stk4048. ya arme varios con otros stk como  el tk 4182, stk4231 y funcionan de maravilla. les queria preguntar si alguien me puede decir si me sirve el amplificador con stk4048  para mover un parlante de 18" x 600w marca jarho. es para un cliente que quiere que le arme una una etapa de potencia


----------



## Moyano Jonathan

estas sobrado con esta estapa del stk4048 ya que tu parlante es de 600w y la potencia entrega 200w en 4 ohm.


----------



## jorge noboa

como consiguen esos integrados si estan descontinuados?


----------



## sebastianelhech

si ya estan discontinuados pero los que vienen no son sanyo originales si no genericos de otras fabricas y tambien hay de diferentes calidad


----------



## jorge noboa

Saludos cordiales
Como los encuantras alla tienes acaso el numero nte de ese generico?


----------



## jorge noboa

Saludos nuevamente tienes los pcb de esos stk 
podrias subirlos porfa?


----------



## davidmedinarcp

¡¡¡¡¡Ojo¡¡¡¡¡ para todos, he leido en este foro que este integrado lo han puesto a trabajar en 4ohm, personalmente hice dos modulos para dos pevey de 15 8ohm y suena excelente, cuando lo puse con un parlante de 4ohm, suena, pero es una pesadilla termica y ya lo vole, asi que recomiendo a todos no usar este integrado para impedancias inferiores a 8 ohm, Saludos....


----------



## sebastianelhech

aqui te los paso


----------



## sebastianelhech

el otro


----------



## yummy16-ag

hola yo quiero saber la cantidad de vueltas de alambre de cobre conforma a L1 y de que diametro es el alembre que se utiliza.Gracias. Saludos.


----------



## yummy16-ag

hola y otra pregunta, ¿que funcion cumple la bobina de cobre y lleva algun nucle? como por ejenplo una barrita de ferrite o sola sin nada.Por favor me podrian responder lo mas ante posible porque necesito terminar.Gracias y saludos.


----------



## davidmedinarcp

Qur tal, yo creo que no lleva ferrita, de todas maneras investiga el datasheet y te dice.....


----------



## sebastianelhech

la bobina es para reducir el Q del circuito resonante en serie. la podes armar con alambre de 1,5 mm dando 25 vueltas sobre un nucleo de aire de 1 cm


----------



## yummy16-ag

Gracias por responder y tengo otra pregunta segun el datasheet la pata 8 y 11 del STK4048 II no estan conectadas y por lo que veo en el post la conectan con un capacitor y una resistencia. Esto modifica su funcionamiento si no la conecto. Saludos y gracia.


----------



## sebastianelhech

yo conecte las patitas 8 y 11 con una resistencia de 1k y el capacitor de 100p en serie y funciona ok. no probe sin conectar esas patitaspara ver que diferencia habia


----------



## elbarbaroja

Hola que tal disculpen la molestia queria saber si alguien por las dudas tiene el esquematico y/o el pcb hecho en protel.. desde ya muchas gracias..


----------



## yummy16-ag

hola, para probar la plaqueta tengo que conectar el parlante de 200W 8OHMS a la salida si o si y si no lo conecto que pasaria, a y el amplificador me esta tirando como 35 volt a la salida y un ruido infernal hace el baffle porque lo probre conectado por eso pregunto si le pasaria algo si no lo conecto para  ponerme a testiar pero no puedo porque el ruido es infernal y por lo que me da de tensión a la salida me lo va a quemar.Gracias y saludos.


----------



## Juan Carlos Burela S.

hola amigos hey estoy en esa de armar el amplificador con el stk4048, ya tengo la fuente, el integrado, y el pcb, pero y el circuito? su diagrama y los componentes con sus balores? porfa me lo pasan? jeje bueno yo ya buscado y nada che me sale lo mismo. porfa me lo mandan si, espero.


----------



## sebastianelhech

aqui podes encontrar el diagrama con los valores de los componentes                                                    www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/amp205/index.htm


----------



## yummy16-ag

Te dejo el circuito en el pcb wizard lo probe y funca. Y alguin sabe de algun circuito que le pueda agregar para conectar una guitarra electrica y un microfono. Gracias y saludos.


----------



## elbarbaroja

yummy16-ag donde has puesto labobina en el circuito? y una consulta del pcb wizard.. yo hice el esquematico en el livewire.. y las masas las puse con el simbolo de ground, pero el problema es que cunado genero el pcb en el wizard no se me unen todas las masas.. 
Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## elbarbaroja

ya me di cuenta donde pusiste la bobina... pero si me podes responder lo de  las masas me salvas!


----------



## yummy16-ag

La bobina esta colocada en la parte inferior izquierda observa que hay un espacio libre. Otra cosa que stk4048 usas? porque es para el stk4048 II ( ese es el que tengo yo), si no tenes que modificar el circuito y lo de masa no te entiendo lo que me queres decir aclaramelo mejor.Chau


----------



## yummy16-ag

A observa otra cosa los valores de los capacitores no estan puestos pero fijate en la hoja del circuito de datasheet y te vas a dar cuenta, te dejo una imagen en la resp anterior de mi amplificador, te comento mi circuito anda de lujo. Chau


----------



## elbarbaroja

Gracias no me habia dado cuenta estaba haciendo el circuito del 4048 XI y yo tambien tengo el II, pero lo unico que cambia es que no lleva la resistencia y capacitor entre el pin 8 y 11.. 

Lo que te digo del programa es que al realizar el circuito esquematco en el livewire cuando pongo los componentes formo todo el circuito como esta en el datasheet pero al colocarle las masas, por ejempolo en el pin 3 pongo el componente ground de livewire y en donde van las demas masas correpondientes... pero cuando genero el pcb en el pcbwizar no me une en una sola pista todas las masas... no se si me explico? pero creo que voy a utilizar tu circuto...


----------



## Francisco Galarza

yummy16-ag dijo:
			
		

> Gracias por responder y tengo otra pregunta segun el datasheet la pata 8 y 11 del STK4048 II no estan conectadas y por lo que veo en el post la conectan con un capacitor y una resistencia. Esto modifica su funcionamiento si no la conecto. Saludos y gracia.



Hola. Ese PCB lo hice yo. Bah, lo modifiqué de la hoja de datos de Sanyo porque no me coincidían las distancias de los pines del integrado y además, en el diagrama del STK4048II (que es el que compré yo) la resistencia y el capacitor no van. Sin embargo, en el PCB propuesto en la misma hoja de datos, estos componentes aparecen. Yo se los saqué. De todos modos funciona igual.
Ahora no recuerdo, pero creo que la función era compensar la capacitancia de un transistor interno, ya que los diferentes modelos tienen diferentes estructuras internas, entonces algunos lo llevan y otros no. Pero si hablamos de integrados "alternativos" (truchos), corregir estos valores de capacitancia casi detallistas, pierde un poco de sentido porque seguramente los transistores internos no son iguales.


----------



## Elvis!

Hola a todos..Estoy tratando de modificar mi STK4048 nuevo para poder utilizarlo con una carga de 2Ohms pero me gustaria que en lugar de utilizar transistores como se muestra en la pagina 2 de este post quisiera utilizar Mosfets para de alguna manera discminuir el THD que esta etapa podria generar y aumentar el rendimiento
Alguien me podria ayudar con todo esto?
Desde ya muchas gracias!

Y miren lo q encontre! 
Una foto del Interior de este Integrado 





Un saludo!


----------



## Elvis!

Perdon sin querer edite mi mensaje..Pero lo cite y ahora quedo este mensaje en blanco  ops:


----------



## fernandoae

Si algun dia se les jode un stk destapenlo y fijense que no sea falsificado:
http://transfal.tripod.com/indexold.html/#tipstk


----------



## Elvis!

Muy buena la pagina! 
A favoritos!

Pero sigo en la misma duda alguien podria ayudarme con lo que pregunte?

Un saludo!


----------



## conekik

hola tengo una duda es que quiero hacer un amplificador con el stk ,pero mi duda es la bobina ,sera que me podrian ayudar con las vueltas y el calibre del cobre para fabricar la bobina de 3uh por favor de ante mano muchas gracias a todos que puedan ayudarme.


----------



## Elvis!

Si vas a usar el STK4048 la bobina tiene que ser como el datasheet lo dice de 3uH que lo podes lograr enrrollando tres capas de alambre de cobre esmaltado de 1.5mm sobre la resistencia de 4.7Ω
Si vas a usar otro STK ya tendrias que calcular un poco!

Un saludo!


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Elvis! dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos..Estoy tratando de modificar mi STK4048 nuevo para poder utilizarlo con una carga de 2Ohms pero me gustaria que en lugar de utilizar transistores como se muestra en la pagina 2 de este post quisiera utilizar Mosfets para de alguna manera discminuir el THD que esta etapa podria generar y aumentar el rendimiento
> Alguien me podria ayudar con todo esto?
> Desde ya muchas gracias!



El rendimiento no va a mejorar, y la distorsión no depende tanto del tipo de transistores en un arreglo raro como este. Si es nuevo no lo modifiques.


----------



## elbarbaroja

hola disculpen si peregunto algo repetido peor no lo encuentro en la hoja de datos... cuanto consume el integrado... por que supongo que por lomenos unos 4 amperes por canal si es estero? digo es que tengo que mandar a hacer el transformador y no se de cuanto ameraje hacerlo... puede ser 50+50 de 8 amperes ?


----------



## fernandoae

Mandar a hacer un transformador a medida te va a salir MUY CARO. Vos tenes que buscar uno que se adapte mas o menos a tus necesidades pero sin pasar la tension maxima del integrado.
Y si tenes conocimientos de electronica podes armar una fuente switching que aparece aca en el foro.


----------



## elbarbaroja

...y pero soy tecnico electronico pero ni a palo me sale una fuente switching... cual decis que esta en el foro? y lo que quiero saber es cuanto consume el integrado? cuantos amperes me va atragar... gracias por responder fernandoae


----------



## fernandoae

Yo tambien soy tecnico electronico, egrese  de una epet... pero de ahi segui por mi cuenta aprendiendo cosas nuevas 
Animate que no es tan dificil !

Aca tenes el indice de la pagina https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/map.htm
Busca "SWITCHING" "SMPS" "CONMUTADA" y te van a salir bastantes.

La mas reciente y con mas actividad creo que es esta: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about30191.html


----------



## masqueduro

elbarbaroja dijo:
			
		

> ...y pero soy tecnico electronico pero ni a palo me sale una fuente switching... cual decis que esta en el foro? y lo que quiero saber es cuanto consume el integrado? cuantos amperes me va atragar... gracias por responder fernandoae



Hola amigo, yo monté dos etapas con STK4048 y las alimenté con transformador de 40-0-40, de 6,25A en el secundario y va fenomenal

Un saludo
Manolo
Huelva-España


----------



## casimiro

Hola Satanclos,quiero hacer el amplificador con los STK pero quien vende los buenos?Podes indicarme por mail la direccion?


----------



## tajmahal

hola estoy armando con STK 4050 de 200w; solo tengo que armar; y quedate tranquilo que los stk por mas truchitos que sean siempre se pujan todo; claro si armas como es debido el circuito y no macanias con los otros componentes.


----------



## tajmahal

tambien tengo la forma de hacer los pcb casi sin ensuciarte las manos y nada de tecnicas raras; lo mas raro sera el perclorulo a baño maria o tibio pa que se coma todo.


----------



## fernandoae

"tambien tengo la forma de hacer los pcb casi sin ensuciarte las manos y nada de tecnicas raras; lo mas raro sera el perclorulo a baño maria o tibio pa que se coma todo.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "

Que tiene de raro el percloruro a baño maria?


----------



## tajmahal

que necesitas; la tecnica o solo criticar?


----------



## yummy16-ag

hola como andan, ya termine el circuito y anda de 10 pero queria saber si se le podian conectar dos bafles a cada integrado. gracias saludos.


----------



## Elvis!

Siempre y cuando los dos integrados tengan a su salida que tolerar 8Ohms de impedancia si..Si bajas hasta 4 olvidate de los transistores de salida del integrado
Este integrado esta hecho para funcionar solo a 8Ohms si bajas un poco estas sobreexigiendo muchoo al integrado.

Un saludo!


----------



## oscarcito_ale

Hola gente alguien me puede dar una mano para poner en marcha este amplificador hay unas conexiones que no las estoy podiendo entender les comento un poco un colega me regalo el amplificador de un equipo domestico esta completo la etapa de salida y el transformador original lo que si la placa del amplificador tiene una bornera con las siguientes conexiones L-in / A-gnd/ R-in / chasis gnd / Power - on,off / Overload - det / + B / Surround - gnd / L+out / L-out / R+out / R-out.  de las cuales Power - on,off / Overload - det  no se de que son y si no conecto esas el amplificador no ensiende me gustaria saber que tension debo aplicar o que tipo de señal... buscanco y buscando di con el diagrama del amplificador lo adjunto a ver si me pueden ayudar.  

Diagrama

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=21652


----------



## paxs1

Hola que tal Amigos!
bueno  he leido todos los comentarios y soluciones a las dudas que han surguido en su momento, incluso a mi me han aclarado muchas dudas, por lo que tengo que decir gracias.

bueno cambiando de asunto encontre un transformador de un estero Sony, que alimentava a un STK412-150 (Es un amplificador tipo H de dos canales  150W por canal) y el STK403-430 (Es un amplificador de 6 canales tipo AB  20W por canal), ambos amplificador necesitan una carga de 6 Ohms, despues de haber leido este foro me dige perfecto!
le pongo a cada salida del STK412-150 la etapa diseñada por Francisco y asi poder manejar cargas de 4Ohms y hacerlos un poco mas flexible en ese aspecto, pero revisando la hoja de datos me di cuenta que la etapa de amplificaion de este integrado es totalmente difrente al STK4048, por lo que acudo a ustedes, que ya tienen bastante exeperiencia, convendra crearle una etapa para poder manejar cargas de 4 Ohms? o asi le dejo.
O si alguien ya probo el STK412-150, me gustaria escuchar su opinio sobre este amplificador y si ya han tenido experiencias con los dos tipos de amplificador "STK412-150 y el STK4048" mejor!  me encantaria escuchar todas sus opiniones y experiencias. 

La unica ventaja que veo en el STK412-150 es que me ahorraria espacio y dinero, por el otro lado con el STK4048 tendria que usar 2 integrados, mas los transistores, por lo tanto mas espacio y dinero, pero eso si mayor flexibilidad en cuanto a los diferentes valores de carga que podra manejar.

Por ultimo, si al STK412-150 le pongo una carga de 4Ohms de seguro me cargo al integrado, aun con una buena disipacion de calor, pero mi pregunta es en ese intervalo de timpo este  amplificador estara entregando un potencia superior a los 150W? Ahora si le pongo una carga de 8Ohms que pasara con el STK412-150 y con la potencia que estara entregando sobre esta carga?  Cabe mensionar que no me importa mucho la potencia si no la calidad de sonido.

Bueno es todo por el momento, en estos dias estare evaluando a los dos amplificador.

                                                                                                                                                                           Saludos!


----------



## elbarbaroja

hola gente he usado un circuito q me han pasado esta en la pag 15 creo hecho en pcb wizzard.. y ya me he cansado de compararlo con la hoja de datos inclusive cunado lo arme, armado, repetida veces.. la primera vez que lo puse en marcha se me volaron dos capacitores que son los electroliticos que van a los pines de alimetacion, por que conecte las tensiones de alimentacion alrevez... (si que pelot....) jaja cambie los capacitores y cambie el integrado por que se quemo.. pero no logro q funcione cuando lo prendo solo se escucha ruido.. no se si puede ser por la fuente, en la hoja de datos dice usar capacitores de 10000 microF y yo solo consegui de 4800microF.. o por la bobina.. esta echa con un alambre de 1mm y de 12 vueltas y tiene de diametro als espiras 2,5 cm aprox.. no se que es lo q puede ser ya.. pero si alguien tiene idea.. le agradeceria mucho la ayuda por que se me quemaron las ideas.. y la billetera! tengo mas plata invertida ya! jajaja graicas


----------



## tajmahal

En cuanto al disipador existen algunas formulas para calcularlo pero de hecho y que si funcionan, buscate un disipador que tenga almeos unos 10 mm de aluminio como base y  que aprtir de alli comiencen las aletas disipadoras y que cubran por lo menos el 200 % de la superficie del integrado, y si lo forzas con un cooler mejor asi te evitas problemas de recalentamiento en las puestas en  marcha; hay un foro muy buenop sobre como ponerlo en marcha y calibrar bien el amplificador


----------



## Cacho

tajmahal dijo:
			
		

> En cuanto al disipador existen algunas formulas para calcularlo...


Claro que hay... Mirá.


Saludos


----------



## Elvis!

Yo para mi amplificador que usa un STK4048II voy a usar un disipador creo suficientemente grande..Consta de una barra de cobre de 40cm de largo 5cm de alto y 1.5cm de espesor..Esta barra detras tiene 4 disipadores laminados de 10cm de altura 5 de espesor y al rededor de 10 laminas por disipador..El integrado le queda bastante pequeño..Y con ayuda de una buena grasa siliconada en abundancia supongo que no tendria porque recalentarse..Ademas va a estar dentro de un gabinete con Coolers delante y detras del mismo para forzar aun mas la entrada y salida de aire..Creen que todo esto estaria bien para este integrado?
Me dicen que me falta y lo meto en el Freezer!O lo sumerjo en Nitrogeno Liquido!

Un saludo!


----------



## savage25rtr

tengo un diagrama de un amplificador onkyo  de 150 w rms a 8ohm, se parece mucho al posteado, solo que este trae circuito de proteccion. no se si se pueda postear el link de la pagina donde lo subi para que lo bajen.


----------



## Papusxxdd

yo arme un canal con el stk 4048v, y la protección electronica y esta semana voy por el otro, voy a subir las fotos desp, ojo con el tema de la protección la que hice es una de "plaquetodo" que bajé de internet que además de retardo te corta la salida si el amplificador te larga 2 v o + de corriente continua y anduvo de 10 porque por ejemplo cuando lo conecté por primera vez con la notebook lo dejé sonando y se taba quedando sin bateria la pc y empezó a hacer los pitidos muy fuerte en la salida y la protección se activo y eso pudo haber salvado el parlante que por cierto era un targa de 4Ω y no voló el integrado como dicen que en 4Ω vuela, y otra cosa la bobina la calcule con el programa "bobcalc" y no es tan grande como las que vi en las fotos y lo guachie y no calienta para mi que muchos hicieron mal las bobinas, igual puse una bobina que segun los calculos del programita era de 3µh de una fuente at de pc creo que esa es la que va a los 12v justo antes de los cables es con una barra de ferrite horizontal y se puede contar las vueltas sin quitar el aislante negro algunas vienen con termocontraible arriba y otras con un plastico negro entre 17 a 18 vueltas de alambre mas o menos, diametro de la bobina 6.5 mm y anda sin problemas además "ocupa menos espacio y esta bien bobinada y queda prolijo" y el otro canal lo voy a hacer tal cual

Otra cosa le puse un fusible chiquito tambien a la salida que no cuesta nada y no está de más, las placas las hice a mano pintandolas, je te dejo el circuito de la protección es facil tenes que calcular dos o tres resistencias pero te da todos los datos para hacerlo, las resistencias calculadas combiene poner de un poco mas de vatios si conseguis de 5 ceramica mejor yo no conseguí y calentaban un poquito tuve que hacer unos agregados, en esta ciudad tenes que arreglartelas y reciclar.


----------



## Papusxxdd

Acá les dejo las fotos de todo con la fuente y si se fijan por ahí hay una de un canal que tengo de un amplificador viejo de mas o menos la misma potencia con cuatro 2n3055 dos tip32c y un 31c, y veran la diferencia de tamaño entre los dos je,
el disipador que usé es un cooler de amd y no calienta para nada funcionando y con el cooler apagado entibia un poco, la bobina usada se ve ahí esta al lado del fusible de salida, despues lo veran bien armadito en el gabinete que le estoy armando junto con los dos canales.

tambien esta la foto del protector, le agregué dos leds más para que quede parejo y dos capacitores de 0,1µf y uno de 2200 35v entre las ramas que no son necesarios para el funcionamiento pero cuando le daba mucho volumen como que se queria apagar la protección por el consumo por eso agregué este capacitor .
Las demas fotos tan en un archivo pdf por que no podia subirlas.


----------



## paxs1

Hola chavos! 
Bueno solo quiero comentarles que ya termine con las pruebas, del stk412-150 y suena muy bien, terminare de hacer la baquelita para este integrador y porsteriormente subire unas fotos y asi podre seguire con el stk4048.

No duden en preguntar !
Un saludo a todos !


----------



## macua

Hola, les cuento que arme dos canales de este emplificador y anda de 10. utilize el pcb que aparece en el datasheet con una ligera modificación. 
Ademas le agregue un circuito que inviete la fase de un canal para usar en modo puente, y un VUmetro con leds.
El trensformador lo bobine yo y para rectificar utilize dos puentes de 20A en paralelo y 6 capacitores de 4700uF x 63V.
La tension de alimentacion me quedo en 58V. 
No me anime a usarlo a maxima potencia en modo puente ya que segun lei puede quemarse la salida al conectarlo con carga de 4 ohms.
Hasta ahora lo use con carga de 8 ohms al mango y por varias horas anda barbaro.
La unica proteccion que le coloque son fusibles de 5A en la alimentación.
Ya se que no soy de lo mas prolijo para armar las cosas pero bueno, uno hace lo que puede!
Les dejo algunas fotos. Saludos.


----------



## antonio hernandez

hola comunidad, yo arme un amplificador con el modulo stk4048v que lo intale para un subwoofer con un parlante de 8 pulgadas, a cuatro omhos desde hace 8 meses y ha funcionado correctamente la bobina del parlante es de dos pulgadas.
Este amplificador lo saque, de uno de estos foros, el unico detalle es que tube que colocar dos ventiladores en mi disipador por la gran cantidad de calor que genera el modulo, despues de eso no tengo problemas.


----------



## cristianfede

Que buen amplificador que armaste macua yo tengo un transformador exactamente igual y lo tengo destinado para un par de stk.


----------



## luisariel147

hola soy nuevo como hago para sabe si el stk 4048v es original o no lo es

me podrian colaborar con un pcb para ensamblar el amplificador con el stk4048


----------



## pablovera2008

Hola, mi pregunta tal vez es un poco tonta, pero queria saber si puedo alimentar un 4048II con un transformador de 36+36 3A, es decir si se la banca, y si el resultado sera menos potencia y/o menos headroom.

Gracias.

Pablo


----------



## Papusxxdd

Si tu transformador es +/- 36 alterna osea sin pasar por los diodos y capacitores puede andar, por que te daria +/- 47 vcc rectificado lo que si ponele arriba de 10.000 uf por rama para que se la banque y no lo falte tanta fuerza, pero si es +/- 36 Vcc osea rectificado con solo 3A no creo que te funcione, es muy chico, tendrias que ver de ultima haces un canal no mas y si funca bien probas con dos o te conseguis otro transformador igual para el otro canal y ahi taria mas o menos pero con mas gastos de dinero. 

Yo en mi caso tenia una fuente de +/- 62 vcc de 7A hace tiempo lo termine con dos stk 4048v con retardo, proteccion cc, y vumetros puntuales con el uaa 170 de 16 leds dejo fotos, je tiro dos cajas dobles de 15 que arme nuevas con parlantes pesados y le sobra potencia ya a la mitad suena muy fuerte, fotos de las cajas no tengo ahora, si de los parlantes son cuatro iguales salieron $360 cada uno. Acá lo podes ver al amplificador https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/fotos-montajes-electronicos-hechos-casa-17352/index11.html


----------



## Ludwig

garquetti2 dijo:


> Hola Apertao, tengo montado un amplificador estereo con stk4048 y realmente grita muy fuerte, hace un par de años que lo tengo y ningún problema, si lo construis ponele un buen par de parlantes, porque los descose.
> Saludos y a tu disposición por cualquier consulta.
> 
> Garquetti


 me puedes ayudar con el circuito y el pcb de el stk 4048 que nesesito hacerlo para un proyecto de la u.... saludos


----------



## NIKONIKONIKONIKO

hola, se que hace rato no se comenta este tema, pero estoy armando el stk4048ii como proyecto final para una materia de la facultad y se me queman los integrados, me aparece -vcc en la salida. es probable que sea porque lo estoy probando en vacio? simplemente los conecto para medir la tension de salida y miden cerca de 60v negativos. el circuito lo revise mil veces e incluso arme el pcb yo en ares para estar 100% seguro de las conexiones, pero nada. Tambien lei algo acerca de integrados truchos, y es probable que estos lo sean, cuestan cerca de 40 pesos argentinos, quizas sea esto.
Me dijeron algo acerca de unas resistencias de proteccion para los stk porque eran de quemarse facil, pero nadie supo decirme bien que resistencias y donde ponerlas asique realmente estoy bastante perdido.
si pueden ayudarme se los agradeceria enormemente .
cuando lo termine subo fotos y el pcb que quedo bueno.
mil gracias.
niko


----------



## leonariu

papusxxdd compañeros tienes tremendos bajos, el stk 4048 te los mueve con potencia, pero tienes que alimentarlo con un voltaje de 80positivo y 80 negativo, pero antes de eso asegurarte que sea original para que pueda funcionar con ese voltaje, de 80 positivo y 80 negativo, con ese voltaje  te lo mueve con potencia, amigo pero yo te sugiero  mejor que te armes el amplificador zener que esta aquí en el foro,  y lo alimentas con ese voltaje de 80 positivo y 80 negativo y es mejor, porque  los stk es difícil conseguirlo originales en cambio los transistores  tienes la probabilidades  de que sean original


----------



## Tacatomon

Hay que tomar en cuenta que estos modulos amplificadores STK ya no se fabrican mas por parte Sanyo, empresa que los diseño. Así que lo que encuentren probablemente será una falsificación, mas sin embargo aún hay unidades disponibles, hay empresas que aún los fabrican como MCM, disivion de Farnell electronics.

Así que si van a comprarse uno, Mucho Ojo!!!

PD: Nunca tuve el placer de montar un amplificador de estos, desgraciadamente el unico que compre salio falsificado. Arrrrgggghhhhh

Edit: Aclaro que la serie de amplificadores STKxxxx (Serie de 4 numeros) ya no se fabrica mas, sin embargo, Sanyo ahora fabrica nuevas versiones de STK´s, pero las versiones antiguas ya son historia.


----------



## Papusxxdd

Hola compañero leonariu, Quizas tengas razón que en +/- 80 ande mejor (pero no hay que olvidarse que solo tiene 4 transistores de potencia cada integrado y no lo queremos forzar), yo por las dudas use esa fuente que ya la tenia además, era de un amplificador clase A con 6 transistores 2n3055 cada canal, en vacio daba +/-62 de tension y como sanyo recomienda +/-60 ni lo dude, lo unico que puse y tuve que sacar son las resistencias de 500Ω (en la fuente) que tambien recomendaba eran de 25w y calentaban, y con respecto a los integrados si es importante la casa donde lo compras, yo tengo uno que lo saque porque se me corto una patita no se como, lo trate con cuidado pero igual, justamente ese me dio idea por que las letras estaban medias borrozas y lo compre en otro lado parecia trucho eran blanditas las patas, y aca los pagué casi 100 cada uno.Para quien lo arme le recomiendo que hagan bien la bobina, he visto unos con bobinas enormes que la verdad no se por que tan grandes, y las dos resistencias de la salida de 4,7Ω si no consiguen de 2w pueden ponerle de 1w no pasa nada yo lo tengo asi, nunca calentaron
Aca pueden ver la bobina de un ampli de fabrica stk4048v: http://www.amys.sk/2X150W.html Saludos!


----------



## pablovera2008

> Si tu transformador es +/- 36 alterna osea sin pasar por los diodos y capacitores puede andar, por que te daria +/- 47 vcc rectificado lo que si ponele arriba de 10.000 uf por rama para que se la banque y no lo falte tanta fuerza, pero si es +/- 36 Vcc osea rectificado con solo 3A no creo que te funcione, es muy chico, tendrias que ver de ultima haces un canal no mas y si funca bien probas con dos o te conseguis otro transformador igual para el otro canal y ahi taria mas o menos pero con mas gastos de dinero.


Hola, gracias por responder! Se ve que el foro no me aviso que me habian respondido mi pregunta. 
Por lo que decias del trafo, el mismo es de 36+36 y 3A por rama en alterna, o sea que mas o menos me estaria dando casi 50 en continua. Ahora, ¿Me servira para hacer una version stereo colgando los dos canales en el mismo trafo? Es decir... ¿Necesito 3A para cada canal o 1,5A para cada canal? Por lo pronto, voy a probar con un solo canal y despues veré.

Gracias.

Un saludo,
Pablo.


----------



## edusonido

antonio hernandez dijo:


> hola comunidad, yo arme un amplificador con el modulo stk4048v que lo intale para un subwoofer con un parlante de 8 pulgadas, a cuatro omhos desde hace 8 meses y ha funcionado correctamente la bobina del parlante es de dos pulgadas.
> Este amplificador lo saque, de uno de estos foros, el unico detalle es que tube que colocar dos ventiladores en mi disipador por la gran cantidad de calor que genera el modulo, despues de eso no tengo problemas.


 

yo me arme dos  y les conecte un parlante de 15" en cada uno y la verdad que suenan de 10 .. Pero ojo no le conectes 4ohm en la salida por que se hacen bolsa. Saludos :edusonido

Les cuento que yo arme dos amplificadores con stk404ii y suenan espectacular, les conecto un parlante de 15" a cada uno .  Lo que si una ves le conecte 4 ohm y me abra durado 20 minutos y despues lo arregle y hasta hoy lo tengo si quiere subo algunas fotos: Eduardo


----------



## iamkbra

amigos , les hago mi humilde opinion y que nadie se ofienda .
esta re bueno armar guasadas como estas en amplis pero.. a la hora del trafo como hacen ? digo yo .. estan carisimos , tenes qe sacar un credito en el banco para pagarlo :S jaja . nose que opinan ustedes. un saludo


----------



## Tacatomon

iamkbra dijo:


> amigos , les hago mi humilde opinion y que nadie se ofienda .
> esta re bueno armar guasadas como estas en amplis pero.. a la hora del trafo como hacen ? digo yo .. estan carisimos , tenes qe sacar un credito en el banco para pagarlo :S jaja . nose que opinan ustedes. un saludo



Yo si puedo lo reciclo de otro equipo. Si no lo encuentro, lo armo.


----------



## edusonido

yo hise eso de reciclarlo de otro equipo!!!!!


y si te queres armar un amplificador   ,tenes que gatillar nadie te regala nada!!


----------



## iamkbra

se refieren a sacarlo de otro ampli no ?


----------



## gersk8

Hola quiero armarme el amplificador STK4048XI, pero nose de que potencia debe ser el transformador, segun la hoja de datos con una tension de +-65 de continua (Tension maxima que soporta) tira 200W de potencia, pero dice usar fuente tipo MG250, la cual no encuentro para saber de que potencia debe ser el  transformador. Por favor ayudenme   (Cuantos Amperes consume (Mono)).


----------



## gokudesm

hola me compre un blafle pero lo tengo conectado al equipo y le queria sacar todo el jugo  y queria armarme este amplio ustedes dicen q con +40-40 a 5A me sirve para el stk4048II y tambien si me pueden pasar el pcb de este integrado ?
muchas gracias y saludos


----------



## edusonido

gokudesm dijo:


> hola me compre un blafle pero lo tengo conectado al equipo y le queria sacar todo el jugo  y queria armarme este amplio ustedes dicen q con +40-40 a 5A me sirve para el stk4048II y tambien si me pueden pasar el pcb de este integrado ?
> muchas gracias y saludos




hola gokudesm   que tal te cuento que yo arme este amplificador y suena espectacular , lo tengo andando con un trafo 30+30  de 6 amper yRECTIFICADO TE QUEDAN  +-40V .y le puse 32000 microfaradios de filtro. 

 en la salida le conecte  UN PARLANTE DE 15" JAHRO ,, UN DRIVER JAHRO DE 1" Y DOS TWETER PIESO ELECTRICO ,Y UN DIVISOR DE FRECUENCIA DE TRES VIAS.

Y TE CUENTO QUE NO ARME PCB , POR QUE COMPRE LA PLAQUETA QUE YA VIENE PERFORADA Y HIBA CONECTANDO , 

em bueno cualquier duda no dudes en  preguntarme saludos


----------



## gokudesm

cuando me pagen mi primer sueldo compro las cosas jaja y lo armo
se escuchan bien los graves? hace falta armarle un pre no?
salu2


----------



## edusonido

gokudesm dijo:


> cuando me pagen mi primer sueldo compro las cosas jaja y lo armo
> se escuchan bien los graves? hace falta armarle un pre no?
> salu2



hola que tal mira te comento amigo  yo lo tengo conectado ala computadora y con un ecualizador piramid  y graves sobran , yo tengo dos gabinetes carson que son lo mejor que hay para los graves , por otro lado te combienen poner capacitores grosos en la fuente  para que le de graves mas poderosos y agudos nitidos  ..

igual quedate tranquilo que con dos capacitores de 4700microfaradios anda  de maravilla.

no esta de mas ponerle un pre , suerte y saludos .. 

((((((EDUSONIDO)))))


----------



## Holger

Francisco Galarza dijo:


> Hola, yo armé un STK4048 con los diagramas que conseguí en la hoja de datos. El circuito impreso que aparece ahí tiene algunas diferencias con el diagrama pero yo lo acomodé.
> Usé el STK4048II porque la diferencia de precio es muy grande y la única diferencia es la THD que igual es muy baja para lo que yo quería (creo que 0.08%).
> Le hice una fuente de 60+60Vdc porque tenía unos parlantes GBR malos.
> Lo estuve usando bastante tiempo en 8 ohms a máximo volúmen y no tuvo ningún problema.
> Sanyo recomienda 8 ohms pero ví que en varias páginas decían que aguantaba 4 ohms; después de dudarlo bastante lo puse en 4 ohms y voló, no creo que por temperatura, no aguantó la corriente y volaron los transistores de salida.
> Como es un amplificador medio caro y si lo compraba de nuevo se iba a volar otra vez, le hice una etapa de salida con TIPs 41C, 42C y 4 TIPs35C y ahora anda de lujo en 2 ohms!
> Al otro integrado que tenia sano le hice esta salida también.
> La calidad de sonido es muy buena, si querés los planos de la salida y el PCB del integrado bien hecho mandame un mail y te paso todo.
> 
> Espero que te sirva, un abrazo!



Hola Francisco soy Holger Mera me llamó mucho la atención lo que dices acerca del amplificador, yo tambén estoy interesado en armar uno así me gustaría que me puedas enviar por mail como dices, aqui te dejo el mío Debo cumplir las reglas para no quedar mal@forosdeelectronica.com
Te lo agradecería chao.


----------



## gusvio

hola hace tiempo q*UE* quiero armar este ampli pero mi gran duda es el tranformador , en la hoja de datos del stk sugieren un puente con diodos de 4 amp entonces por q*UE* algunos usan mas amperios de los q*UE* los fabricantes recomiendan ?¿..........opps


----------



## guillesotelo

Hola a todos, 
yo estoy armando un ampli con el STK4048X,
hice la plaqueta, y ya ensamble los componentes, solo tengo una duda y es que yo estoy siguiendo el esquema de un PCB del STK4048XI, me pregunto si estaré haciendo bien, porque me dijeron que se conectaban igual. Me quería asegurar, ¿alguien sabe?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## juan_inf

una consulta tengo respecto a los que realizaron este amplificador y no es tecnica,  es personal, aquellos que realizaron las diferentes versiones de este integrado, ¿ tiene patologias de manifiestar un leve ruido el amplificador (obviamente pueden responder los que tengan un buen filtrado en la fuente y unos buenos parlantes) en los parlantes o es un ruido notorio ? 
A lo que apunto es a la calidad de sonido, si vale la pena hacerlo si apartir de la mitad de potencia para arriba se empieza a sentir el ruidito o no tiene.ya que si apartir de la mitad de potencia no se siente ruido alguno es perfecto para donde lo voy a poner.Si ya ah 1/4 hay ruido no me interesa por el momento. Espero que me digan sus experiencias y mensiones que version hicieron. Desde ya muchas gracias por compartir sus esperiencias con nosotros...


----------



## Tacatomon

juan_inf dijo:


> una consulta tengo respecto a los que realizaron este amplificador y no es tecnica,  es personal, aquellos que realizaron las diferentes versiones de este integrado, ¿ tiene patologias de manifiestar un leve ruido el amplificador (obviamente pueden responder los que tengan un buen filtrado en la fuente y unos buenos parlantes) en los parlantes o es un ruido notorio ?
> A lo que apunto es a la calidad de sonido, si vale la pena hacerlo si apartir de la mitad de potencia para arriba se empieza a sentir el ruidito o no tiene.ya que si apartir de la mitad de potencia no se siente ruido alguno es perfecto para donde lo voy a poner.Si ya ah 1/4 hay ruido no me interesa por el momento. Espero que me digan sus experiencias y mensiones que version hicieron. Desde ya muchas gracias por compartir sus esperiencias con nosotros...



Estos amplificadores, por sí solos, no meten ruido a la señal que amplifican, salvo discrepancias en la fuente de poder o errores en el armado. Si meten ruido es por que en la señal de entrada se cuelan algunas inteferencias, offset de salida muy alto, etc... Siempre y cuando la fuente de alimentación y el pcb están correctamente armados.

Saludos!!!


----------



## guillesotelo

que amargura.. gaste en dos 4048X y se me volaron los transistores en las dos ocaciones. 
Vinieron truchos! Ahora voy a probar con un 4048II..


----------



## Tacatomon

guillesotelo dijo:


> que amargura.. gaste en dos 4048X y se me volaron los transistores en las dos ocaciones.
> Vinieron truchos! Ahora voy a probar con un 4048II..



La verdad, yo no me esforzaría en comprar más de esos IC`s, hace años que los dejaron de fabricar y la mayoría que hay en el mercado son truchos... Siento tristeza por que nunca me hice de uno... . Son pocas empresas que los elaboran, pero para conseguirlos, por citar alguna, MCM Farnell.

Saludos y suerte!!!


----------



## Cacho

Tacatomon dijo:


> Son pocas empresas que los elaboran...


Corrección: Sólo una los elabora.

La única que hace los STK es Sanyo (por más que no dicen _Sanyo _por ningún lado los muy condenados). Todas las demás son falsificaciones.
Y en los STK (obviamente falsos) que tuve el extraño privilegio de usar se notaba una tendencia importante a oscilar. Hay que desacoplarlos muy bien y filtrarles la alimentación "a lo bruto". Claro que no se pueden usar con tensiones muy altas que digamos (no más de unos +-50V o revientan, y menos tensión si empiezan a oscilar).

¡Quiero originales de esos!

Saludos


----------



## juan_inf

entonces les comento mi experiencia por los integrados stk son muy buenos respecto al rendimiento y calidad, pero siempre tuve un lebe ruido molesto y chequeo el rizado y no es tan elebado tal vez es como ustedes dicen son dificiles de conseguir originales.


----------



## Tacatomon

Cacho dijo:


> Corrección: Sólo una los elabora.
> 
> La única que hace los STK es Sanyo (por más que no dicen _Sanyo _por ningún lado los muy condenados). Todas las demás son falsificaciones.
> Y en los STK (obviamente falsos) que tuve el extraño privilegio de usar se notaba una tendencia importante a oscilar. Hay que desacoplarlos muy bien y filtrarles la alimentación "a lo bruto". Claro que no se pueden usar con tensiones muy altas que digamos (no más de unos +-50V o revientan, y menos tensión si empiezan a oscilar).
> 
> ¡Quiero originales de esos!
> 
> Saludos



EJejej, Hay 2 fabricantes, Sanyo (Wow, Aún los fabrican originales!!!) http://www.mcmelectronics.com/product/SANYO-STK4048V-/STK4048V

>Y Aquí fabricados por MCM electrónics http://mexico.newark.com/mcm/stk4048ii/power-amplifier-power-1-x-150-w/dp/96B1696

Saludos!!!


----------



## Cacho

Mirá vos... No sabía que los fabricara alguien que no fuera Sanyo.
Todos los días se aprende algo nuevo.

Saludos


----------



## afede19

hola amigo, alguien me puede parar el pcb para STK408II, gracias.


----------



## Cacho

Y asdrúbal dice...






Buscá, que el PCB está subido ya.
Saludos


----------



## guillesotelo

pude terminar el ampli con el STK4048II. Ni un problema,
recién termine la plaqueta de la etapa estéreo. 
Espero le sirva a alguien. 
Saludos!


----------



## vdfe

Yo se que el unico fabricante es sanyo, y que newark es distribuido y solo reimprime los numeros, es lo que e leido en otro foro, pero no recuerdo donde, aunque los que vende deben ser originales


----------



## manaropo

hola colegas a todos soy nuevo es este foro, yo arme un stk4048II con un voltaje de +/-45 y me trabaja exelente en 4 omhios.


----------



## ssyn

alguien ha probado el STK401-210? o los de esta serie? se ven bien


----------



## Cacho

¿El STK401 es el mismo que el STK4048?


----------



## ssyn

no, es de otra serie, tiene 0.08 de THD y la serie empieza desde los 10W hasta los 120 me parece, tambien es estereo, disculpen si no es el tema


----------



## nacholete

HOLA AMIGOS....yo tengo armado una pote con 2 stk4048v con una fuente de trafo de 36-0-36 o sea rectificada casi 51v y anda muy fuerte ,solo *QU*e cuando le doy a los graves me recorta la señal muy pronto,y tengo 2 bafles de 15" poderosos y no consigo hacer sonar bien los graves.tengo cap de 15000uF para + y - con res de 500E en la fuente entre 0 y - y 0 y +.espero *QU*e me puedan ayudar si hay alguna solucion para esto. *ES*toy trabajando a 8 ohms


----------



## juan_inf

nacho por lo que puedo entender al no ser el tranformador que solicita el datasheet, y vos al disponer de un tranformador que rectificado brinda +/-51V, suponiendo que no tenes "caida de tension" que dudo que no lo tengas ya que yo tengo 2 tranformadores de esos ( 36V + 36V ) y a veces está entre los +/-44 y un poco mas y rara vez sube a los +/-51V, tendrias que chequearlo cambiando de tranformador por uno que llegue a rectificar +/-60V, antes de cambiarlo fijate si esos recortes de graves se estimulan cuando subis el volumen. Contanos la patalogía del problema


----------



## Rajmu

sii.. de alguno que no tenga arreglo. o remplaso de componentes


----------



## Rajmu

eh diseñado mi circuito para el stk 4048 II y le voy a dar alimentacion y en unas patas del STK es como saco chispas, no vi bien de donde es que salio, la cuestion es que no me funciona. no me doy cuenta si diseñe mal. este es mi primer año en la electronica. y el circuito electrico lo saque de alldatasheet. los componentes creo que estan bien colocados.. espero que me ayuden, por que el stk lo pague $73 argentinos.. y la verdad es que para mi esta bastante caro.


----------



## guillesotelo

Yo lo saque del mismo lugar, y me salio todo perfecto. Anda bárbaro, me salieron 40 pesos argentinos cada uno. (estereo)
Revisa la plaqueta y la polaridad, fijate si los capacitores de la fuente son los adecuados, y si estan bien conectados, tambien te recomiendo que testees si el voltaje esta dentro de lo aceptado por el stk II.
Suerte!


----------



## Rajmu

si. el voltaje esta bien.. el diseño me eh fijado muchisimas veces y no le encuentro error.. esto lo hice todo a mano. cero programas.. vs tenes el diseño para pasarlo a otra plaqueta y fijarme si funciona ??

Bueno. mi gente.. Les comento que me puse a revisar... y me faltaba una resistencia entre la pata 14 y 15.. la resistencia de 100 ohms!..  por suerte el integrado no se quemo  y funciona realmente bien. tendria que comprar los capasitores de 10000mf por 100v ?? tengo el trafo 60+60 por una corriente de 5 amper.. me aguantara otro integrado ??


----------



## guillesotelo

me alegro Rajmu. 
Mira no hace falta, con dos condensadores de 4700uF x 80v vas a estar bien, así los tengo yo a los dos amplis.
Sino con capacitores de menor capacidad pero con ese voltaje en paralelo. 
Yo tengo las mismas caracteristicas del trafo, y te digo que podria aguantar hasta dos integrados más. 
Saludos!


----------



## nacholete

HOLA DENUEVO!!!estoy por comprar un transformador de 54-0-54.(rectificado 76).porque es verdad que el que tenia de 36 era muy chico para el 4048v.ya que voy a contar con este transformador pienso tambien en conseguir el 4050v pero no lo consigo por ningun lado!!!!alguien me podria decir de capital federal o gran buenos aires donde lo venden??...el 4048v soporta hasta 87v y el 4050 hasta 95v asi que me va a funcionar bien este transformador....solo quiero saber bien de cuantos amperes comprarlo ya que tengo 2 montados,si alguien sabe se lo re agradeceria!!!!ABRAZOS!!


----------



## juan_inf

nacholete dijo:


> HOLA DENUEVO!!!estoy por comprar un transformador de 54-0-54.(rectificado 76).porque es verdad que el que tenia de 36 era muy chico para el 4048v.ya que voy a contar con este transformador pienso tambien en conseguir el 4050v pero no lo consigo por ningun lado!!!!alguien me podria decir de capital federal o gran buenos aires donde lo venden??...el 4048v soporta hasta 87v y el 4050 hasta 95v asi que me va a funcionar bien este transformador....solo quiero saber bien de cuantos amperes comprarlo ya que tengo 2 montados,si alguien sabe se lo re agradeceria!!!!ABRAZOS!!



vas a necesitar un tranformador para el stk 4050 en 8 Ohm 5 amperios por rama ( ah maxima potencia ) tendrías que redondear a 6A , y si lo queres hacer estereo necesitas 10A redondeando a 12A , aclaro lo de redondeando porque si lo usas a maxima potencia va a calentar mucho el tranformador y va a calentantar mucho y sigue el olorcito y después la lamentación. Respecto a las ventas en capital en este mismo sitio dispones de una lista con provedores. Después si te acordas comentame cuanto te sale el tranformador alla en capital.Saludos


----------



## cristian emanuel

hola francisco yo soy nuevo en esto y me gusta la electronica. me podes pasar los mplanos del stk4048?


----------



## juan_inf

cristian leete el post entero y vas a encontrar un monton para realizar. Saludos


----------



## Rajmu

si buscas el circuito electrico. en  una pagina se encuentra. en esta encuentras la hoja de datos de casi todos los componentes electronicos .  http://www.alldatasheet.com 

aca te dejo el lin del integrado  http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/41564/SANYO/STK4048II.html

no se si te refieres a ese plano..

cualquier cosa avisame...  Saludos (Y)


----------



## wattalex

hola a todos pues les contare yo  acabo de armar un ampli con el stk 4048  de fuente le puse un transformador chi*C*o  de  33x33 a 4 amperes y funciona muy vien tene muy buen sonido  le conecto una bocina eminence kappa de 12 pulgadas y un driver peavey 22xt   nadamas con eso  y  cuando  le subo  el  volumen  si  que suena  ya casi  me llega un nuevo  transformador  de mas volta*J*e mañana lo pruevo  y pues aber cuantos watts mas  desarrolla lo che*C*o  y luego  les platico. alguno de ustedes  sabe  como  subir las fotos de los proyectos? jejeje


----------



## juan_inf

wattalex para subir las fotos pone el mouse antes de escribir una respuesta rápida , clickea en "ir a Avanzado" y ahi lo arjuntas. Saludos


----------



## wattalex

aqui esta mi ampli con stk


----------



## juan_inf

wattalex chequea esas resistencias que pusistes que no te den oscilaciones ¿ no tenes un poco de ruido en el amplificador con esas resistencias medio en el aire?


----------



## nacholete

Hola denuevo!!!les dejo una foto del amplificador con 2 stk,lo tengo que modificar esta semana cuando me entreguen el otro transformador.

Aca otra foto tomada de arriba


----------



## wattalex

pues no  mete ningun  tipo de ruido cuando  deja de sonar la musica parese que esta  apagado no hay  zumbido   no  hay hiss y eso que no  le puse pot o preset ala entrada   pero  grasias por ese dato  yo  no sabia que las resistensias  soldandolas altas  inducian ruido.

amigo nacholete oye una pregunta que son esas tarjetas que estan enfernte de las tarjetas donde estan los stks?


----------



## guillesotelo

Acá les dejo algunas del mío en dos canales. 
¡Saludos!


----------



## Tavo

¿Esos integrados son originales?
Cuanto los pagaste?

Saludos.


----------



## adri_ariel_05

Hola, la bobina la compraron en algun lado?? Es indispensable colocarla? que es lo que produce la misma?? Gracias Saludos.


----------



## guillesotelo

Yo la hice con unas dos capas de 10 espiras con alambre esmaltado que tenía por ahí tirado.
Tengo entendido que es para parlantes de inducción. No entiendo del todo, pero creería que no es indispensable colocarla.


----------



## adri_ariel_05

La verdad ni idea que son los parlantes de induccion jaja, yo lo voy a alimentar con un simple woofer de 8 ohms 200 W rms aprox, alguno mas tiene idea para que sirve? Saludos!


----------



## nacholete

Hola,las placas a las que te referis son los protectores de parlantes en caso de que se ponga en corto los stk,hay uno por canal con su respectiva fuente.mira que detras del transformador grande hay otro mas pequeÑo que alimenta estos circuitos por medio del regulador en la placa fina



wattalex dijo:


> pues no  mete ningun  tipo de ruido cuando  deja de sonar la musica parese que esta  apagado no hay  zumbido   no  hay hiss y eso que no  le puse pot o preset ala entrada  :d pero  grasias por ese dato  yo  no sabia que las resistensias  soldandolas altas  inducian ruido.
> 
> Amigo nacholete oye una pregunta que son esas tarjetas que estan enfernte de las tarjetas donde estan los stks?



hola,las placas a las que te referis son los protectores de parlantes en caso de que se ponga en corto los stk,hay uno por canal con su respectiva fuente.mira que detras del transformador grande hay otro mas pequeÑo que alimenta estos circuitos por medio del regulador en la placa fina


----------



## wattalex

aaaaaaaaaaaa oye  nacholete y si es efectiva esa proteccion?  yo  ando buscando  una pero  que sea efectiva para no  freir mis bocinas y pues tambien  para instalarla  con cualquier ampli.


----------



## nacholete

SI,LA CHEQUEE VARIAS VECEZ antes de instalarla en el equipo y realmente cuando en la entrada detecta un nivel minimo de 5 vcc abre el rele para que no vuelen los bafles



wattalex dijo:


> aaaaaaaaaaaa oye  nacholete y si es efectiva esa proteccion?  yo  ando buscando  una pero  que sea efectiva para no  freir mis bocinas y pues tambien  para instalarla  con cualquier ampli.



es mas...llegue a ponerle hasta 50v y no se quemo jajaja,no sabes donde conseguir el 4050?


----------



## wattalex

aqui en mexico  lo consigues en cualquier tienda de electronica mas o menos esta como  en 300 pesos mexicanos el 4048 cuesta 190  lo  que si   nose si  seran chafones  aqui  hay una  empresa que se llama master  y los que yo  compro  son de esa marca  y pues me a funcionado  vien hay otros  de mas calidad son  de  la marca AG   segun que son mejores  cuando  conpre los mios no  abia  ag y por eso  compre de los de master.


----------



## adri_ariel_05

aca en argentina el stk 4048 sale 49 pesos, todavia sigo con lo de la bobina nose como hacerla...


----------



## juan_inf

adri_ariel_05 dijo:


> aca en argentina el stk 4048 sale 49 pesos, todavia sigo con lo de la bobina nose como hacerla...



las vueltas de la bobina de aire si mal no recuerdo eran 20 vueltas de 0.8mm de diametro con un alambre esmaltado de 1mm, pero igualmente pueden ser mas vueltas, yo lo deje en la vuelta 20


----------



## adri_ariel_05

Y donde podre conseguir el alambre ese??? Es indispensable ponerle la bobina?
Saludos.


----------



## juan_inf

el alambre esmaltado se consigue en una casa de bobinado de motores , mas facil en casa de bobinados para cortadora de cesped que hay de todos los tipos y obviamente hay de transformadores también, es cuestion de buscar, sino le pones la bobina andería tranquilamente, pero no se asegura que no haya oscilaciones o algun otro problema a la larga


----------



## nacholete

HOLAAA,coloque por fin el transformador de 50-0-50v cambie los capacitores de la fuente por 4 de 10000uF x 80v,o sea 20000uF para + y 20000uF para -.rectificado total tengo 71 y 71-.y probe los 2 canales al maximo con 8ohms durante 1 hr y terrible lo fuerte que suena!!!pero luego de 1hr aproximadamente se exploto uno de los stk4048v pero gracias a la proteccion contra cc que coloque corto inmeiatamente el audio de ese canal.pero bueno ya se que funcionan muy bien ahora solo me queda comprarlo otra vez y cambiarlo.si saben en el gran buenos aires o en capital donde tienen seguro el 4050 se los agradeceria!!!


----------



## adri_ariel_05

juan_inf dijo:


> el alambre esmaltado se consigue en una casa de bobinado de motores , mas facil en casa de bobinados para cortadora de cesped que hay de todos los tipos y obviamente hay de transformadores también, es cuestion de buscar, sino le pones la bobina andería tranquilamente, pero no se asegura que no haya oscilaciones o algun otro problema a la larga


 
hola gracias por responder, ! perdona mi ignorancia es la primera ves que armo una potencia tan grande y de bobinas 0, que es una bobina andería? y conoces alguna casa de bobinado confiable y dentro de todo economica? Gracias Saludos.


----------



## juan_inf

adri_ariel_05 dijo:


> hola gracias por responder, ! perdona mi ignorancia es la primera ves que armo una potencia tan grande y de bobinas 0, que es una bobina andería? y conoces alguna casa de bobinado confiable y dentro de todo economica? Gracias Saludos.



perdon por escribir mal la palabra ,escribí rápido sin chequear las palabras si estaban correctas, quise decir andaría, si en otro pais no se entiende la palabra, significa que funcionaria sin el alambre esmaltado, pero a la larga puede traer problemas. El alambre esmaltado no es para nada caro, 1/4 kilo de alambre me salio $15, que son como 10m aproximadamente creo. No te puedo decir donde hay casa de bobinados porque solamente conozco en la plata provincia de bs as que es donde vivo. Hagarra la guia y busca casa de cortadoras de cesped, llama ahi y preguntale sobre bobinados de motor, que andas buscando alambre esmaltado y seguro te tiran un dato


----------



## nacholete

Hola!!!!otra vez aca estoy con problemas!!!jajaja.se me queman los stk4048v....cuando pongo señal en la entrada va todo bien por mas que este bajita la entrada,y entonces empiezo a subir el potenciometro que coloque y cuando llego a la mitad empieza como a oscilar feo y  se quema!!!!repitoor mas que tenga bajita la entrada.es como que estoy poniendo en corto algo y empieza a consumir feo y se termina quemando!!!ayudenmen porfavor!!!igual la semana que viene compro otro ci y lo pruebo colocando directamente la señal sin pasar por el potenciometro como para probar poque creo que el tema viene por ahi.gracias si me ayudan chicos!!!a la brevedad!!tengo el pote conectada asi: 1 masa,2 entrada stk,3 entrada señal.es de 10k


----------



## juan_inf

nacholete dijo:


> Hola!!!!otra vez aca estoy con problemas!!!jajaja.se me queman los stk4048v....cuando pongo señal en la entrada va todo bien por mas que este bajita la entrada,y entonces empiezo a subir el potenciometro que coloque y cuando llego a la mitad empieza como a oscilar feo y  se quema!!!!repitoor mas que tenga bajita la entrada.es como que estoy poniendo en corto algo y empieza a consumir feo y se termina quemando!!!ayudenmen porfavor!!!igual la semana que viene compro otro ci y lo pruebo colocando directamente la señal sin pasar por el potenciometro como para probar poque creo que el tema viene por ahi.gracias si me ayudan chicos!!!a la brevedad!!tengo el pote conectada asi: 1 masa,2 entrada stk,3 entrada señal.es de 10k



que raro que se te quemen los integrados, antes de seguir gastando en integrados fijate si en la entrada de alimentación del amplificador no estan invertidos los cables. Chequea de 0 el datasheet nuevamente y corrobora con tu placa que este todo en orden. Sino compra el integrado en otra casa de eletronica


----------



## adri_ariel_05

hola, yo nuevamente, le quiero poner un pote para regular la entrada, 100K esta bien? u otor valor ? Saludos.


----------



## juan_inf

adri_ariel_05 dijo:


> hola, yo nuevamente, le quiero poner un pote para regular la entrada, 100K esta bien? u otor valor ? Saludos.



yo le pondria de 10k o de última de 25k , y que sea lineal


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

juan_inf dijo:


> yo le pondria de 10k o de última de 25k , y que sea lineal


Los potes de volumen son LOGARITMICOS!!!!! no lineales.


----------



## juan_inf

si es mono es lineal, ¿ o me equivoco ? si es estereo es logaritmico


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

juan_inf dijo:


> si es mono es lineal, ¿ o me equivoco ? si es estereo es logaritmico


SIEMPRE es logarítmico, por que el oído tiene una respuesta logarítmica al nivel sonoro, entonces con un pote logarítmico haces que la variación de volumen "parezca" lineal en relación a giro del eje...


----------



## adri_ariel_05

Hola, consegui un alambre de 1.15 mm de diametro, este servira? o necesariamente tiene que ser de 1.5 mm ?? Gracias Saludos.


----------



## fabi_Rata_Blanca

buenas gente! estoy muy decidido a armar un aplificador STEREO con el stk4048.
me lei las 21 pag de este topic y la verdad me ayudo muchisimo con dudas que tenia
soy novato amateur con esto de la electronica, ya e desarroyada muchas cosas pero audio es mi primera vez
de todo lo que lei me siegue quedando dudas sobre que trafo usar...

soy de rosario argentina y ayer llame para que me presupuesten un trafo y lo pedi asi

40 +40  5A...
a lo que me preguntaron..
5A por rama???

como no supe para donde agarrar con la pregunta dige que si!

y me pasaron 270 pesos 

mi pregunta, con este trafo.. me basta para alimentar 2 stk 4048 ?
los voy a usar con 8Ohms de impedancia

cuando me preguntaron si eran A por rama... se refiere a que la suma total es la potencia total??

o sea si le digo 5 A por rama... entregaria en total 10A????
es asi?

gracias de ante mano gente


----------



## adri_ariel_05

hola, yo compre un trafo de 40+40 5A pero en total por rama en teoria seria 2.5A, si haces la multiplicacion, 80*2.5 (sin tener en cuenta lo que elevan los capacitores rectificadores) = 200W, y teniendo en cuenta lo que se eleva : 284W, llega a 150W tranquilamente.

Acabo de armarlo y lo probe con un trafo de 24+24 3A y distorciono feo y apenas subi el volumen se quemaron los fuses del rectificador (2A) porque todavia no me entregaron el trafo antes mensionado y queria verificar que en la placa no explote todo, distorciona feo y hace un zumbido espantoso, supongo que sera por obra y gracia de la poca tencion entrante, les adjunto una foto, la bobina la puse al rededor de la R de 2W como dice pablin, nose si es lo correcto, el alambre que consegui es de 1.15 mm de diametro. y le di 3 vueltas a la resistencia (4.7 2W). Saludos!!


----------



## guillesotelo

miren datasheets no posts no confiables como pablin


----------



## juanchilp

adri primero cambia urgente ese disipasor diminuto, compra un angulo de aluminio , pone 3 disipadores de PIV y ventiladores, y el hagarre que sea de aluminio cubriendolo de frente al integrado, con eso no te va a calentar nada, mira que estos integrados calientan lindo


----------



## adri_ariel_05

Hola, si, el dicipador es momentaneo, trabajo en negocio de electronica y tengo en vista uno polenta, con ese es obvio que se calienta, con respecto a la bobina, piensan que esta mal? porque en el detasshet no encontre como hacerla, ...puede que la distorcion y sumbido tambien radique en la bobina mal echa, de todas formas en estos dias me traen el trafo y armo un rectificador adecuado para probar bien. Saludos!


----------



## juanchilp

te tiro una ayuda , en esta pagina habla el tema de la bobina y de una contruccion paso a paso del stk 4048 http://www.forodvdmania.com.ar/phpB...sid=7fcce450edc4375ae4defd080f620f22&start=45 , leete la primer pagina que te muestro apartir de esa porque es donde lei lo de la bobina, el zumbido puede ser por unas cosas que hay que ir descartanto posibilidades, yo le pondria un filtro de linea, y chequear la fuente bien, cuantos mas Uf mejor, cuando lo pongas en un gabinete se van a descartar ruidos raros, y los cables intenta trensarlos


----------



## adri_ariel_05

Mañana me entregan el transformador correpsondiente y armo un rectificador como la gente, y les digo como se comporta, saludos!


----------



## fabi_Rata_Blanca

buenas gente 
buenisimo gracias por las respuestas, yo t*AM*b*IÉN* habia echo esos calculos pero como leia que todos armaban mas grande como que dude que sea 2.5 A por integrado

estoy a punto de comprar el trafo, si ya tenes novedades del que compraste nuevo porfa postea como te fua asi ya lo encargo

gracias a todos saludossssss


----------



## adri_ariel_05

Yo otra ves, todavia no me trajeron el trafo, estoy por armar la fuente, es correcto colocarle a la fuente, a la salida 2 R de 470 ohms 10W para que cuando se apaga el amplificador estas descarguen los capacitores? Porque cuando uno prueba el rectificador sin carga...luego para descargar 2 capacitores de 4700 uF...se pone heavy la cosa...y no es bueno hacerles corto...muchas gracias.


----------



## fabi_Rata_Blanca

lo que recomienda el datasheet del integrado a la hora de hacer la fuente es para descargar esos capacitores, colocar 2 Resistencias de 500 ohms, para 10000 uf como vos estas poniendo en paralelo 2 caps de 4700 uf seria mas o menos lo mismo asi que si dale con fe con la de 470 10W, de mas esta aclarar que es cada una entre la rama y la masa no?
saludosssssssssssssssss


----------



## adri_ariel_05

siii, por supuesto en cada rama, pero, se las dejo permanentes? no afectara nada en el funcionamiento del amplificador??? Gracias!


----------



## Papusxxdd

No les pongan las resistencias de 500 no hace falta ademas que es un valor muy chico y yo lo he probado hasta las ceramicas de 25w calientan, si se quiere se puede poner unas de 47k pero como digo se descarga igual con la fuente con la conexion fija al integrado si recomiendo alguna proteccion de cc con retardo


----------



## adri_ariel_05

ok, entonces no se las pongo, si haces las cuentas, no deberian calentar, nose como descargare los capacitores cuando pruebe el rectificador. Saludos!


----------



## wattalex

para descargar los capacitores  de cualquier fuente yo  conecto un foco de los  normales que se ocupan el  las casas para el  alumbrado de los de  110v  de filamento no  de las  ahorradoras. y pues si funciona  el foco se prende un  poquito  y ya  descarga los capacitores .


----------



## adri_ariel_05

claro,,si pero no tengo de esos focos, los descargare con las R de 470 ohms que me quedaron al dope jajaja, saludos!


----------



## adri_ariel_05

Bueno, malas noticias, me dieron el trafo de 40+40 5A, conecte todo, y saltan los fuses de 5A en cada rama del trafo, puenteo los fuses (mal eso pero bue) y salta una pista, la resueldo, sigue saltando, doy por muerto al stk, y a toda la placa...tendre que hacerla otra ves. Cuando deje de probar el ampli con el anterior trafo se escuchaba mal, en un momento aumente el volumen y saltaron los fuses, y ahora con el nuevo trafo, siguio haciendo lo mismo...asi que mañana armo otra placa..y vemos que pasa. Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon

Suena como a que los finales del integrado se juntaron al unísono en un tremendo corto circuito. Esos IC son muy delicados con la alimentación y con la carga. un 15% de espacio entre el máximo de Voltaje de alimentación es como mínimo para asegurar un buen funcionamiento.

Saludos!


----------



## adri_ariel_05

Bueno, vuelvo con mejores noticias, revise completamente mi impreso, encontre que una pata que va a masa (pata 3) no estaba llendo ahi, lo arregle como pude, verifique todo, solde stk 0 km, y no hace ningun corto circuito, pero, 1ro que el integrado arde al medio minuto de estar prendido, 2do se escucha el audio bajisimo, sin nada de grabes, todo tan agudo a tal punto que solo se mueve el tweeter, que podra ser? falcificacion de integrado?? el impreso...estoy casi seguro que esta bien, la bobina?? podra estar jodiendo? porque nose si esta bien echa...gracias! saludos.


----------



## adri_ariel_05

Muy buenas noticias, el amplificador anda perfecto, cambie la bobina, y probe con otro parlante y ahi estaba el problema! se estropeo el woofer, por eso solo sonaba el tweeter. Les adjunto una foto de prueba, la grasa siliconada la puse asi nomas jaja , ahora arrancare con la vercion stereo y luego montare en el gabinete. Gracias a todos, Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon

Para que sus bobinas no tengan formas raras ni muy Incomodas, en esta pag. pueden hacerla a su antojo. Solo hay que respetar el valor de la misma que es de *3uH (Tres MicroHenries).* El programa es intuitivo, así que dedíquenle su tiempo.

Saludos!


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Gente, vuelvo al foro después de varios años, con algo menos de pelo.
Les pido por favor que no me manden mails pidiendo planos que están en el post.
Si no usan la cabeza para diseñar, al menos usen la voluntad para buscar.

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho

Francisco Galarza dijo:


> Gente, vuelvo al foro después de varios años, con algo menos de pelo.
> Les pido por favor que no me manden mails pidiendo planos que están en el post.
> *Si no usan la cabeza para diseñar, al menos usen la voluntad para buscar.*






Bienvenido de nuevo. Ahora sólo falta que repongas el avatar (era un cartoncito de leche cayendose, ¿no?)

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Cacho dijo:


> Bienvenido de nuevo. Ahora sólo falta que repongas el avatar (era un cartoncito de leche cayendose, ¿no?)
> 
> Saludos



Na, esa era la firma!. Avatar de la UTN si no mal recuerdo.
Bienvenido de nuevo al foro Francisco! 

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho

Tenés razón Taparatomon.
Ahora sólo resta que lo suba de nuevo 

Saludos

PS: Francisco, al migrar de plataforma se perdieron los avatares, por eso es que no lo tenés más


----------



## Erich Hartmman

Estimados, saludos a todos!. Estoy en el proyecto de armar un amplificador stereo con el STK4048 V y parlantes de 8 Ohms, y este foro me ha ayudado a despejar muchas dudas respecto a aspectos de diseño y constructivos. Así y todo, estoy con varias dudas. Apreciaría cualquier ayuda que puedan brindarme.
*Fuente de alimentación:* estoy pensando en usar un Transformador 36 + 36 Volts, 6 Amp., rectificado con un diodo puente de 10 Amp., y filtrado con 2 Capacitores Electroliticos de 10000 uF x 63 Volts y 2 Resistores de 500 ohms x 20 Watts. Con esta configuración tendría una salida teórica de 50 + 50 VCC aproximadamente (36 VCA * 1.4142 = 50,9112 VCC). La cuestión es la siguiente: ¿la potencia de este transformador es suficiente para alimentar los dos módulos stereo o me quedo corto?. ¿La potencia del transformador seria 50 VCC * 6 Amps. = 300 Wats? ¿ Si no es así, como se calcula?.
Mas adelante posteare otras dudas que tengo, pero necesito definir el transformador para arrancar, ya que es lo mas importante del sistema (y caro también) y definirá la potencia final del amplificador. Desde ya muchas gracias!. Saludos a Todos!.


----------



## Cacho

El trafo diría que va a andar (muuuuuuuuuuuy justo, pero anda mientras no le pidas locuras al ampli). Si vas a usar un solo rectificador, iría por algo un poquito más grande.
El de 10A debería dar la talla, pero uno de 15 o 20A sería más interesante, y la diferencia de precios no es mucha en ese rango.

Lo que sí *no* va son las resistencias esas de 500r. Olvidate de eso y si querés poner unas para descargar los condensadores, usá algo de (digamos) 10k o similares, de potencia adecuada.
¿Para qué querrías poner una estufa en la fuente? 


Saludos


----------



## Erich Hartmman

Cacho dijo:


> El trafo diría que va a andar (muuuuuuuuuuuy justo, pero anda mientras no le pidas locuras al ampli). Si vas a usar un solo rectificador, iría por algo un poquito más grande.
> El de 10A debería dar la talla, pero uno de 15 o 20A sería más interesante, y la diferencia de precios no es mucha en ese rango.
> 
> Lo que sí *no* va son las resistencias esas de 500r. Olvidate de eso y si querés poner unas para descargar los condensadores, usá algo de (digamos) 10k o similares, de potencia adecuada.
> ¿Para qué querrías poner una estufa en la fuente?
> 
> 
> Saludos



Gracias, Cacho!. Voy a seguir tu consejo en cuanto al rectificador. Vi que la diferencia de precio no es mucha, como vos decías. En cuanto al transformador, sospechaba que iba a ser justo. Que corriente de salida del trafo me recomendás para "tirar" los dos módulos STK y parlantes de 8 Ohm?. Yo elegí el de 36 + 36 VCA, 6 Amp porque dispongo de el comercialmente, y no tendría que andar construyendome la fuente. Como soy nuevo en el tema, pregunto para no meter la pata y después no andar lamentándome de no haber comprado un transformador adecuado... Agradezco cualquier comentario me hagan al respecto. He leído varias consultas en el foro por la potencia de salida del transformador, y las opiniones son muy dispares. Agradecería un dato en concreto, así no le erro. Gracias!!!


----------



## Cacho

Sobre 8r, un núcleo de 200 y tantos a 300VA va a estar bien para darle +-50V.
El punto es que le tengo miedito a los trafos que traen indicada la corriente que son capaces de entregar anrtes que la potencia del núcleo...
Si el trafo ese que tenés en mente da lo que dice, no vas a tener problemas para alimentar los dos STK.

En 4r.. Se le hace un poco de noche.


Saludos


----------



## Erich Hartmman

Cacho dijo:


> Sobre 8r, un núcleo de 200 y tantos a 300VA va a estar bien para darle +-50V.
> El punto es que le tengo miedito a los trafos que traen indicada la corriente que son capaces de entregar anrtes que la potencia del núcleo...
> Si el trafo ese que tenés en mente da lo que dice, no vas a tener problemas para alimentar los dos STK.
> 
> En 4r.. Se le hace un poco de noche.
> 
> 
> Saludos



De nuevo gracias, Cacho!. Coincido con vos que los transformadores deberían traer indicada la potencia del núcleo. Confunde siempre eso!. No creo que alimente nunca parlantes de 4 Ohm. Mi idea es armarme un amplificador estero, y unas buenas cajas de tres vías en 8 Ohm para tener mi propia "bestia musical" (jajaja!), a la vez que tengo la satisfacción de armar y probar algo con mis propias manos, que eso es lo mas valioso. También le quiero agregar un circuito de protección para los parlantes, y mas adelante un modulo decodificador de SPDI/F con el CS8416 y TDA1543 (http://pavouk.org/hw/spdifdac/en_index.html) para tener una entrada de sonido limpia al amplificador. Pero no creo que vaya mas de ahí... vivo en un departamento, y te podes imaginar los vecinos lo chochos que se pondrán cuando empiece a funcionar.... Voy a tener que medirme con el volumen.... Solo lo voy a usar para escuchar música en mi depto, y a volumen moderado... aunque quiero que la potencia este para cuando se la necesite!. Saludos, y gracias por las repuestas!. Próximamente andaré molestando de vuelta...


----------



## Cacho

De nada Erich.

Saludos y comentá tus avances.


----------



## netvista

Hola chicos! una pregunta, alguien conoce un circuito de proteccion contra cortos circuitos a la salidal del stK? mi idea es protejer la salida del stk porque un pequeño corto entre el positivo y el negativo y chau stk!!
Muchas gracias!!


----------



## adri_ariel_05

Buenas a todos! La verdad estoy podrido, estos stk..son mas truchos...se queman solos ... les adjunto una foto! saludos! alguien sabe de alguna casa de electronica donde los vendan y este comprobado que andan bien? saludos otra ves!


----------



## juan350350

Saludos a todos. Estoy por terminar el ampli pero tengo una duda. R7 (resistencia conectada a masa mediante un capacitor a la salida) en la datasheet figura primero como de 4,7ohm, y despues como de 4,7K. Yo supuse que el valor correcto es 4,7ohm, alguien sabe si es asi? gracias desde ya, saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon

Las resistencias cerca de la salida del altavoz son de 4.7Ohms.


----------



## juan350350

Muchas gracias!


----------



## guillesotelo

Ese capacitor con esa resistencia a masa se pueden omitir


----------



## Tacatomon

guillesotelo dijo:


> Ese capacitor con esa resistencia a masa se pueden omitir



Claro, si quieres que el amplificador oscile a determinadas cargas, adelante!


----------



## zebax

hola, saludos a todos, esta pcb me sirve para un STK 6722H, es que las hojas de datos no me las deja muy claro.


----------



## Papusxxdd

Hola amigo zebax, el stk4048 es parecido fisicamente al stk6722h pero son para distintas funciones el stk4048 es un integrado amplificador de audio y el stk6722h es un integrado para controlar motores paso a paso según veo


----------



## dack_alex

Donde puedo comprar integrados originales en sonora, mexico?


----------



## Rajmu

hola gente... yo tenia el stk 4048II... alimentado con +-45v y funcionaba muy bien.. la cuestion es que lo puse a +-65v y le coloque una carga de 4 ohms y sonaba que rebentaba!!! pero me duro menos de 1 hora...

lo medi con el tester en continuidad y no me marco ningun corto circuito... compre otro stk y lo compare midiendo y estaban iguales....

alguno me podria explicar que se pudo haber arruinado.. por que prendia el amplificador y era como que a los parlantes les iva la fuente directa y los diodos, capasitores de fuente,integrado, transformador calentaban como loco.... seguramente hay un corto... ami me habia pasado algo paresido con el TDA2030 pero era que se abian quemado los diodos... y en el sircuito del stk no tiene ningun diodo... alguno sabria que puede llegar a ser ?

ya de porsi muchas gracias^^ salu2


----------



## Tacatomon

Definitivamente voló. Etapa de salida en corto. No por nada menciona el datasheet que la carga mínima es de 8 Ohms. Definitivamente es un IC delicado. jeejje, Que me he quedado con las ganas de armarme uno...

Saludos! y Así se aprende!


----------



## Cacho

Rajmu dijo:


> ...pero era que se abian quemado los diodos... *y en el sircuito del stk no tiene ningun diodo*...


Externo...

Mirá el esquema interno de tu STK (en el datasheet) y vas a ver lo que son adentro. Hay algunos dioditos también.
Lo que vas a notar es que son un esquema de amplificador bastante común, y lo que suele volar en estos falsos que se consiguen es la etapa de salida. Un pequeño "abracadabra" y podés anular esa etapa quemada y ponerle una salida "made in casa", hecha con transistores que comprás en donde mejor te parezca.

Con eso, problema resuelto y podés calcular la carga que le vas a poner 

Saludos.


----------



## Papusxxdd

si te funcionaba bien a +/-45v quiere decir que no era un integrado trucho, me parece que te pasaste de tencion, sanyo recomienda +/-60
 yo tengo dos stk4048v truchos y a las primeras pruebas dejaron de andar por mas que se use con una fuente de 45v+/-, y despues de poner unos verdaderos guala! hace casi dos años que no toque mas el amplificador y lo usa mi viejo con su orquesta con dos de 15' por canal osea en 4 ohmn con un transformador de 40+40 vca, a continua y con carga queda en 55v+/- y lo he probado hasta en 2 ohmn sin problemas;  he ocacionado un corto una vez en la salida por culpa de una bornera de un bafle que se golpio y el fusible de salida me salvo lo cambie y siguio andando


----------



## blade33

soy nuevo en esto de elctronica en potencia pero con todo lo rrecopilado en este foro se aclararon muchas.

ahora mi pregunta es la siguiente alguien puede publicar el diagrama con la modificacion que se plantea en la pag.2 del foro para 2ohm y que tan viable es esta modificacion gracias


----------



## chuchosboys

Hola a todos! realmente no soy nuevo en electronica pero si en el armado de amplificadores (me dedico a la reparacion de TVs) y hace algunos meses me regalaron 2 transformadores de 60 volt de alterna por 6 amper de corriente. Mi pregunta es: si armo la fuente  conectando en serie estos 2 trafos y el punto medio como masa, ¿me servira para alimentar 2 STK4050? Se los dejo a los genios que son uds. Felices fiestas para todos!


----------



## yasser

cuantas vueltas debo darle al alambre a *QUE* distancia debo dejar los espirales y que diametro debo darle a la bobina para que su valor sea d*E* 3 micro Henrios como dice el circuito *QUE* lleva?



rajmu dijo:


> hola gente... Yo tenia el stk 4048ii... Alimentado con +-45v y funcionaba muy bien.. La cuestion es que lo puse a +-65v y le coloque una carga de 4 ohms y sonaba que rebentaba!!! Pero me duro menos de 1 hora...
> 
> Lo medi con el tester en continuidad y no me marco ningun corto circuito... Compre otro stk y lo compare midiendo y estaban iguales....
> 
> Alguno me podria explicar que se pudo haber arruinado.. Por que prendia el amplificador y era como que a los parlantes les iva la fuente directa y los diodos, capasitores de fuente,integrado, transformador calentaban como loco.... Seguramente hay un corto... Ami me habia pasado algo paresido con el tda2030 pero era que se abian quemado los diodos... Y en el sircuito del stk no tiene ningun diodo... Alguno sabria que puede llegar a ser ?
> 
> Ya de porsi muchas gracias^^ salu2



lo que seguro paso con tu circuito fue que la bobina estaba recibiendo corriente dc y frente a la dc la bobina se comporta como cortocircuito y hay fue que se produjo el corto que daÑo tu circuito


----------



## blade33

alguien lo tine armado y funcionando sobre 2 Ohm


----------



## dichokey

Hola, tengo andando un STK 4048 desde hace rato, quisiera agregarle algún circuito al pin 6 de mute para evitar el PLOP en los parlantes cuando lo enciendo, el pin de mute funciona con gnd o V+/-? Alguien lo ha utilizado alguna vez? pensaba en un circuito RC para darle unos segundos en el encendido, eso será suficiente o se necesita algun circuito más complejo?

Agradeceré cualquier comentario.

Saludos.


----------



## juan350350

Tengo una duda de la *[debo cuidar el lenguaje en el foro]*, segun la datasheet la ganancia recomendada (determinada por r5 y r4) es de 40db. El calculo de la ganancia es log20.(R5/R4). Al hacer este calculo con los valores de R que dice la datasheet, la ganancia da de al rededor de 130db. alguien sabe porque? gracias de antemano


----------



## Cacho

juan350350 dijo:


> El calculo de la ganancia es log20.(R5/R4). Al hacer este calculo con los valores de R que dice la datasheet, la ganancia da de al rededor de 130db.


Revisá la fórmula que usás para calcular los dB. Le pifiaste en algo...
El orden de los factores no altera el producto, lo sé, pero hay un 20 muy mal puesto ahí. Dale una leída a esto: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...alculo-algunas-aplicaciones-25308/#post206733


Y de paso, cuidá el lenguaje en el foro.

Saludos


----------



## Zet@

Saludos!!
 Hace mucho tiempo atras probé estos integrados pero siempre siguiendo las recomendaciones del fabricantes.
 Hace poco termine de montar una etapa de potencia estéreo con los stk4048, y debo decir que suena bastante bien. Losgraves se sienten y se definen, por lo menos para mi gusto.
Lo que si note, es que si lo usas con una carga de 8 Ohm la tension recomendada es de hasta +/- 65 Voltios, bien filtradas. Y si lo vas a usar con una carga de 4 Ohm nunca debes superar una tension de alimentación de +/- 45 voltios, si es que vas a respetar el nivel de entrada (volumen). Para todo desde luego se recomienda un buen disipador de calor. Ahora durante una de las pruebas que realicé le conecté una carga de 4 ohm con una alimentacion de +/- 65 voltios y lo puse a full, sono de maravilla, medi todos los parametros posibles y todo de 10. Luego de 15 min de prueba debo destacar la temperatura que levantaba. Luego le cencte a la entrada un limitador de nivel, como la potencia se incrementa a medida que se baja la impedancia de salida, cuando le conectas una carga de 4 ohm el limitador reacciona con menor nivel de entrada que cuando tiene una carga de 8 ohm. De esta prueba llegue a la conclusión de alimentar el circuito con +/- 55 a 60 voltios, colocarle un buen limitador de nivel, un buen sistema de disipación de calor y problema solucionado. Desde luego colocarle un retardar de encendido no biene mal mas bien se recomienda. Y si alguien tiene un protector de sobrecarga o corto, por favor lo comparta!! Este integrado bien usado es muy, muy bueno!

Pd. hay varios circuitos limitadores de en el foro. Usar el que mas les guste y funcione bien desde luego.


----------



## adri_ariel_05

Hola a todos, alguien sabe donde conseguir este integrado en argentina y que sepa que por mas que no sea original de sanyo ande como dios manda?? (osea bien ) Porque ya son 6 cadaberes los que tengo aca, andan un tiempo, de un momento a otro se mueren, no se los entiende.. Saludos!


----------



## eleccortez

hola muchachos colgué este circuito  levantando las patas 7 y 10 . de un stk 4048v 
funciono . pero al levantar el volumen menos de la mitad al minuto se puede freír un huevo arriba de los tip 41c y 42c , alguien me puede dar una mano para solucionar ese problema gracias


----------



## SKYFALL

eleccortez dijo:


> colgué este circuito  levantando las patas 7 y 10, de un stk 4048V. Funciono, pero al levantar el volumen menos de la mitad al minuto se puede freír un huevo arriba de los tip 41c y 42c , alguien me puede dar una mano para solucionar ese problema gracias



Utilizo los TIP41 y 42 como transistores de salida 

No estan algo pequeños para reemplazar los transistores de salida del STK?

Para obtener la mismas prestaciones del STK4048V debería por lo menos utilizar transistores 2SD551 que toleran 180V como VCE y disipan a colector 150W, qué como resultado dará un circuito mas eficiente.

Y no se ve ningun circuito :enfadado:

Saludos!



Zet@ dijo:


> Saludos!!
> Hace mucho tiempo atras probé estos integrados pero siempre siguiendo las recomendaciones del fabricantes.
> Hace poco termine de montar una etapa de potencia estéreo con los stk4048, y debo decir que suena bastante bien. Losgraves se sienten y se definen, por lo menos para mi gusto.
> Lo que si note, es que si lo usas con una carga de 8 Ohm la tension recomendada es de hasta +/- 65 Voltios, bien filtradas. Y si lo vas a usar con una carga de 4 Ohm nunca debes superar una tension de alimentación de +/- 45 voltios, si es que vas a respetar el nivel de entrada (volumen). Para todo desde luego se recomienda un buen disipador de calor. Ahora durante una de las pruebas que realicé le conecté una carga de 4 ohm con una alimentacion de +/- 65 voltios y lo puse a full, sono de maravilla, medi todos los parametros posibles y todo de 10. Luego de 15 min de prueba debo destacar la temperatura que levantaba. Luego le cencte a la entrada un limitador de nivel, como la potencia se incrementa a medida que se baja la impedancia de salida, cuando le conectas una carga de 4 ohm el limitador reacciona con menor nivel de entrada que cuando tiene una carga de 8 ohm. De esta prueba llegue a la conclusión de alimentar el circuito con +/- 55 a 60 voltios, colocarle un buen limitador de nivel, un buen sistema de disipación de calor y problema solucionado. Desde luego colocarle un retardar de encendido no biene mal mas bien se recomienda. Y si alguien tiene un protector de sobrecarga o corto, por favor lo comparta!! Este integrado bien usado es muy, muy bueno!
> 
> Pd. hay varios circuitos limitadores de en el foro. Usar el que mas les guste y funcione bien desde luego.



Tiene mucha razon con lo que dice acerca del nivel maximo de tension admisible dependiendo de la impedancia de carga, he visto el comentario de varios en el foro que lo conectan con +/- 80V con una impedancia de 4Ohm y piensan que se queman por simple exceso de temperatura 

Que cosas no?


----------



## eleccortez

No salio el circuito.
Es este.  Que esta en algunos post. Y se suponía que funcionaba perfecto :enfadado:


----------



## SKYFALL

eleccortez dijo:


> No salio el circuito.
> Es este.  Que esta en algunos post. Y se suponía que funcionaba perfecto :enfadado:



Debe haber algo más dañado en el STK, porque a simple vista debería de funcionar bien


----------



## eleccortez

Bueno le cambie los tip y no calentaron tanto  talvez eran truchos .
  Otra cosa que note que subiendo el volumen más de la mitad empieza a distorsionar bastante. Puede ser por el trafo que le conecte, tiene 33v de alterna por rama que rectificado por filtros de 10000mf sube a 42v. Podrá ser por eso? 

  Le puse un parlante marca yahro de 600w de 8homs


----------



## SKYFALL

eleccortez dijo:


> Bueno le cambie los tip y no calentaron tanto  talvez eran truchos .
> Otra cosa que note que subiendo el volumen más de la mitad empieza a distorsionar bastante. Puede ser por el trafo que le conecte, tiene 33v de alterna por rama que rectificado por filtros de 10000mf sube a 42v. Podrá ser por eso?
> 
> Le puse un parlante marca yahro de 600w de 8homs



Puede ser que haya algun componente dañado aparte de los que cambiaste en la salida, sería bueno que lo destaparas y verificaras el diagrama. Que transistores usaste para la salida?


----------



## eleccortez

ferchito use las transistores que estan en el diagrama . tip 41c y 42c 
y los tip 35c


----------



## SKYFALL

eleccortez dijo:


> ferchito use las transistores que estan en el diagrama . tip 41c y 42c
> y los tip 35c



Creo que sería bueno que destaparas el STK y verificaras que no haya ningun otro componente dañado ademas de los transistores que cambiaste con el montaje externo que ya tienes armado.


----------



## eleccortez

ferchito revise el integrado y no pude encontrar nada raro .
los transistores de la salida externa estan bien 
noto que adentro del integrado hay 16 transistores y en el datashet figuran 15 en total .
puede ser por que es falso y tiene otra configuracion  y mas ganancia ?

che no hay nadie no dan bola

Para el 2012 si  se cumple el presagio del fin del mundo como se dice, espero  tener la ayuda. Así   escucho un tema antes que se inunde todo o caiga el meteorito. ja ja ja


----------



## Tacatomon

Yo tengo entendido que solo vale la pena el cambio si el IC quemado de la salida es Original. Siendo pirata... No podría emocionarme demasiado.

Saludos!


----------



## eleccortez

gracias por tu respuesta tocatomon. si me prestas la SPAS-12 lo agarro a tiros . ja ja ja


----------



## Tacatomon

Podría ser XD. Ahora que recuerdo, acá en casa tengo unos STK de pequeña potencia que podría quitarle los TR´s Finales para probar...

Saludos!


----------



## eleccortez

encontre que en el datasheet el filtro que va a la pata 2 del stk4048 esta puesto con el positivo para masa por medio de la r de 560 . y en otros circuitos de aplicacion esta con el positivo para la pata 2 . 

   cual es la posicion correcta de ese filto .


----------



## Tacatomon

Hazle caso a la posición del datasheet.


----------



## pablovera2008

Hola amigos, una pregunta rapida, no se si alguno lo ha posteado, pero ¿hay alguna forma de saber cuando el stk4048II esta quemado? Les agradezco mucho ya que realmente lo necesito.

Saludos,
Pablo


----------



## eleccortez

Destápalo fíjate si ves algo quemado. Usualmente se ponen en corto los transistores de salida y se notan los alambres fundidos. 
Antes te debió haber quemado las resistencias de .22


----------



## SKYFALL

eleccortez dijo:


> ferchito revise el integrado y no pude encontrar nada raro .
> los transistores de la salida externa estan bien
> noto que adentro del integrado hay 16 transistores y en el datashet figuran 15 en total .
> puede ser por que es falso y tiene otra configuracion  y mas ganancia ?
> 
> che no hay nadie no dan bola
> 
> Para el 2012 si  se cumple el presagio del fin del mundo como se dice, espero  tener la ayuda. Así   escucho un tema antes que se inunde todo o caiga el meteorito. ja ja ja



Estas seguro que todos los transistores de control estan bien? debes verificar los dos transistores thickfilm que estan montados antes de los de potencia, pero creo que si vas a montar los tip 41 y 42 entonces estos quedarian anulados. tienes que verificar muy bien los transistores SMD y tener en cuenta que algunos transistores estan haciendo las veces de diodos, aunque creo y estoy seguro que estan tambien anulados con la adicion de transistores externos a la salida. elecortez si ese integrado que por más esta truchisimo te sigue dando problemas, intenta a construir la etapa de control con el circuito que yo habia publicado en los diagramas de los STK y le adicionas la etapa de salida que ya habias construido.

Saludos.


----------



## eleccortez

gracias por tu respuesta ferchi . 
     sos un genio  tu diagrama interno del stk anda de una !


----------



## SKYFALL

eleccortez dijo:


> gracias por tu respuesta ferchi .
> sos un genio  tu diagrama interno del stk anda de una !



Muchisimas gracias elecortez por tu apreciación, yo estaba 100% seguro que te íba a servir, podrías dar una descripción de los componentes que usaste y tal vez una foto y que tal la calidad del audio amplificado?


----------



## eleccortez

ferchi le puse los mismos transistores de tu circuito compre varios y busque que tengan las 
misma ganancia mas o menos es inportante esto. para la salida le puse los que tenia de ST.
el sonido es bueno y claro .


----------



## Luis1978

Hola, estoy interesado en hacer el anplificador con el stk4048, segun las especificaciones tecnicas aconseja usar dos resistencias de 500 ohms en paralelo con los capacitores en la fuente, pero de que potencia son y para que sirven?


----------



## naikon

Hola Luis, no se de que potencia seran esas resistencias que nombras, pero si no me equivoco, lei por ahi que son para descargar los capacitores cuando apagas el ampli... otra cosa es que me parece que no son obligatorias. De todas formas, esperemos que algun bien entendido conteste 

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho

Exacto, Naikon.

Esas resistencias descargan los condensadores al apagarlos y (efecto secundario) hacen aparecer una corriente (relativamente grande) aún en vacío.
Podés no ponerlas, pero te aconsejo hacerlo. Eso sí, de un valor un tanto más alto.

P=V*I=V²/R=I²*R, usá de esas tres la quemejor te parezca para calcular la potencia de tus resistencias y usá valores de resistencia de 4k7 a 10k, van a andar bien.

Saludos


----------



## SKYFALL

si esa es la función de las resistencias, porque de no tenerlas se oiria un fuerte plop en el altavoz en el momento de apagar el amplificador.


----------



## german_3055

Francisco Galarza dijo:


> Hola, yo armé un STK4048 con los diagramas que conseguí en la hoja de datos. El circuito impreso que aparece ahí tiene algunas diferencias con el diagrama pero yo lo acomodé.
> Usé el STK4048II porque la diferencia de precio es muy grande y la única diferencia es la THD que igual es muy baja para lo que yo quería (creo que 0.08%).
> Le hice una fuente de 60+60Vdc porque tenía unos parlantes GBR malos.
> Lo estuve usando bastante tiempo en 8 ohms a máximo volúmen y no tuvo ningún problema.
> Sanyo recomienda 8 ohms pero ví que en varias páginas decían que aguantaba 4 ohms; después de dudarlo bastante lo puse en 4 ohms y voló, no creo que por temperatura, no aguantó la corriente y volaron los transistores de salida.
> 
> Espero que te sirva, un abrazo!



hola, mira, yo lo arme de pablin, y sin darme cuenta, omiti la resistencia que va en serie con el capacitor de 1uF entre la pata 10 y la 7(que en el datasheet no esta), y andaba igual... 
que diferencia hay en colocarle la resistencia de 100 ohm o no??
y lo otro,en el mismo capacitor, me equivoque, y puse uno de 4,7uF... pero andaba perfecto.
 hasta que lo contecte en 4 ohm y volo como el tuyo..



ceroTHD_ dijo:


> Hola! En realidad el PCB te lo da la misma hoja de datos. Lo bueno q podes hacer es agregarle un anti pop (con reles) y un circuito extra para proteger los parlantes (transistorizado) en vez de unos fusibles de 8A. Como quieran en realidad. Pero si van a construir algo q con 4ohms tira fácilmente 200Wrm como minimo, yo lo protegeria de cualquier forma posible!
> Otra cosa! La ganancia es una guasada. 40dB como minimo, eso te da unas 100 veces, lo q resulta en 200V si tenes 1V a la entrada, me parece una locura. Necesitarias una fuente de +/-120V de continua. Imaginen los capacitores!
> 
> SAludos.



yo, lo tengo alimentado con 65 simetrica, y tengo un jahor de 12" 150W (RMS???) L-12, y parece que va a salir volando el cono.



adri_ariel_05 dijo:


> Hola a todos, alguien sabe donde conseguir este integrado en argentina y que sepa que por mas que no sea original de sanyo ande como dios manda?? (osea bien ) Porque ya son 6 cadaberes los que tengo aca, andan un tiempo, de un momento a otro se mueren, no se los entiende.. Saludos!



hola, mira, los podes conseguir en electronica victor, a dos cuadras de la estacion de ezpeleta, en RC, H. primo, entre lavalle y brown, quilmes, y en coleman, alem 17, quilmes, tambien en electronica 80, y electronica victor, pero se consiguesn por todos lados.



eleccortez dijo:


> encontre que en el datasheet el filtro que va a la pata 2 del stk4048 esta puesto con el positivo para masa por medio de la r de 560 . y en otros circuitos de aplicacion esta con el positivo para la pata 2 .
> 
> cual es la posicion correcta de ese filto .



yo lo arme desde ahi, con el negativo a la pata 2, y no tengo problemas.....



Luis1978 dijo:


> Hola, estoy interesado en hacer el anplificador con el stk4048, segun las especificaciones tecnicas aconseja usar dos resistencias de 500 ohms en paralelo con los capacitores en la fuente, pero de que potencia son y para que sirven?



son para descargar los filtros de la fuente, yo use 470ohms, y 10W, se quedaron un poco chicas, pro eso te recomendaria que pogas de 500 o 520 ohm, 15W o 20W, para que no se recalienten.



Francisco Galarza dijo:


> Hola, yo armé un STK4048 con los diagramas que conseguí en la hoja de datos. El circuito impreso que aparece ahí tiene algunas diferencias con el diagrama pero yo lo acomodé.
> Usé el STK4048II porque la diferencia de precio es muy grande y la única diferencia es la THD que igual es muy baja para lo que yo quería (creo que 0.08%).
> Le hice una fuente de 60+60Vdc porque tenía unos parlantes GBR malos.
> Lo estuve usando bastante tiempo en 8 ohms a máximo volúmen y no tuvo ningún problema.
> Sanyo recomienda 8 ohms pero ví que en varias páginas decían que aguantaba 4 ohms; después de dudarlo bastante lo puse en 4 ohms y voló, no creo que por temperatura, no aguantó la corriente y volaron los transistores de salida.
> Como es un amplificador medio caro y si lo compraba de nuevo se iba a volar otra vez, le hice una etapa de salida con TIPs 41C, 42C y 4 TIPs35C y ahora anda de lujo en 2 ohms!
> Al otro integrado que tenia sano le hice esta salida también.
> La calidad de sonido es muy buena, si querés los planos de la salida y el PCB del integrado bien hecho mandame un mail y te paso todo.
> 
> Espero que te sirva, un abrazo!



hola, disculpa, pero donde conseguiste el disipador???? ya que yo, no lo consigo por ningun lado.
gracias.



Francisco Galarza dijo:


> Si pablobzz, es exactamente igua el circuito de aplicación, y el PCB es perfectamente compatible.





pablobzz dijo:


> Hola, les comento que estuve viendo la hoja de datos del STK4050V y la del STK4048II  y el circuito de aplicación que se propone en estas son los mismos, entonces mi duda es, ¿se puede usar el impreso propuesto por Francisco y los componentes que dice  hoja de datos del 4050 para tener mas potencia? Obviamente aumentandole los +-V con que se alimenta el CI.



solo hay que modificar la fuente entrea, tension y potencia.......!!!! ojo, uno es de 150, y el otro de 200.



trevi_juanjoa dijo:


> dejo estas fotos haber si les gustan



y no levantaba temperatura???????


----------



## ramirojujuy

Bien estoy por armar este famoso ic de potencia.
Soy de Jujuy, argentina.
Aquí el ic cuesta $45 y el trafo: 36+36 6a $200, 48+48 10a $380, 48+48 7a $280.
Segun el fabricante me dijo que para una potencia de 300 watt basta con el 48+48 por 7a. El 10a no solo es más grande sino que a ese se lo usa para potencias de 500 watt.
Toy en la compra del trafo.
Ahora si con 48+- rectificados tengo por ej 55, los electros debieran de ser de 60v o tienen que ser de la tension que uno creo que va alcanzar con los electros, por ej 65v, con lo que estos tienen que ser de más de 70v.


----------



## alemayol

Hola colegas quiero compartir con ustedes el diagrama interno del STK4048XI 

stk4048-ii  =Tdh 0.4%

stk4048-xi =Tdh 0.008%  <el diagrama que les dejo es de este...

stk4048-v =Tdh 0.08%







http://imageshack.us/f/269/stk4048int.jpg/

el diagrama lo armé y funciona mas que muy bien trabaja muy bien en 8ohms 

PD:las resistencias del diagrama reemplasenlas asi:

120r a 100r

110r a 100r 

430r a 470r

187r a 180r

Recomiendo cambiar los BC546b por BC549 y los BC556b por BC559 o similares.

Algo mas el capacitor electrolitico de 100uf que se encuentra conectado a la resistencia de 56K que viene de la salida al parlante y a la base de un BC546b cambiarlo por uno de 220uf <<esto no es obligasion es a gusto reemplazando ese de 100uf por uno de 220uf tiene una mejor respuesta a los graves.

a me olvide disfrutenlo y diganme como les fue...
(por favor si no tienes tanta esperiencia en armar estos tipos de circuitos ten paciencia y siempre la primera ves al enchufarlo Usa una Lamparita como Serie para no quemar nada).


----------



## franco111

hola soy nuevo en el foro.quiero saber si poniendo en modo puente 2 stk4048v.cuanto voltaje y amperaje consumiria,si uno solo consume 60v 6A aprox.y de cuantos oms tiene que ser el parlante
saludos...


----------



## giudixi

hola, yo estube sacando cuentas y resolviendo temas y llegue a la conclusión que si quiero sacarle 200w en 8 ohm, no en 4 ohm como dice la datasheet, dado que quiero poner un peavey pro de 15" 400w tendria que alimentar el circuito con +- 75v, ya rectificados, por ende el transformador seria de +-65v, ahora viene el tema, con esta configuracion y teniendo en cuenta que es mono por ahora, que amperaje deberia tener el trafo? de que potencia son las R 500 ohm de la rectificadora? pasenme el amperaje en mono y estereo si es posible.
desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## eleccortez

en 8 ohm le sacas 150w no le podes sacar mas . en 4 ohms no duran mucho se ponen en corto . en mono con 3 amperes anda bien .


----------



## Guillermemomemin

Buenas tardes a todos

tengo una pequeña pregunta

No recuerdo donde lo leí, pero si al identificar un integrado de esta serie que es falso se le debe aplicar menos tension que a un original. alguien sabe de cuanto es esta tension?

para un stk4048 y paraq un stk4050


gracias


----------



## Tacatomon

Guillermemomemin dijo:


> Buenas tardes a todos
> 
> tengo una pequeña pregunta
> 
> No recuerdo donde lo leí, pero si al identificar un integrado de esta serie que es falso se le debe aplicar menos tension que a un original. alguien sabe de cuanto es esta tension?
> 
> para un stk4048 y paraq un stk4050
> 
> 
> gracias



Esto que comentas es muy difuso. Una "Falsificación" tanto puede trabajar perfectamente con el voltaje especificado como puede reventar con la mitad...


----------



## Guillermemomemin

Tacatomon dijo:


> Esto que comentas es muy difuso. Una "Falsificación" tanto puede trabajar perfectamente con el voltaje especificado como puede reventar con la mitad...




AAA,  esque si recuerdo haver leído eso pero pensandolo bien tienes mucha razon, tambien debe de haver diversas calidades en los integrados pirata


----------



## Tacatomon

Yo lo que recomiendo (y lo que me hizo desistir con esta idea de los IC´s) es armar mejor un Buen transistorizado de los que andan rondando acá en el foro. Aprende uno más y se evita uno el problemón del IC falso (Que quede claro que los Transistorizados no están exceptos de errores por componentes falsos, claro que no se va todo al caracho si un transistorsito no anda).


----------



## fas0

pero igual por las dudas... un poco menos de tensión ayuda, por las dudas.


----------



## Guillermemomemin

alemayol dijo:


> Hola colegas quiero compartir con ustedes el diagrama interno del STK4048XI
> 
> stk4048-ii  =Tdh 0.4%
> 
> stk4048-xi =Tdh 0.008%  <el diagrama que les dejo es de este...
> 
> stk4048-v =Tdh 0.08%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/f/269/stk4048int.jpg/
> 
> el diagrama lo armé y funciona mas que muy bien trabaja muy bien en 8ohms
> 
> PD:las resistencias del diagrama reemplasenlas asi:
> 
> 120r a 100r
> 
> 110r a 100r
> 
> 430r a 470r
> 
> 187r a 180r
> 
> Recomiendo cambiar los BC546b por BC549 y los BC556b por BC559 o similares.
> 
> Algo mas el capacitor electrolitico de 100uf que se encuentra conectado a la resistencia de 56K que viene de la salida al parlante y a la base de un BC546b cambiarlo por uno de 220uf <<esto no es obligasion es a gusto reemplazando ese de 100uf por uno de 220uf tiene una mejor respuesta a los graves.
> 
> a me olvide disfrutenlo y diganme como les fue...
> (por favor si no tienes tanta esperiencia en armar estos tipos de circuitos ten paciencia y siempre la primera ves al enchufarlo Usa una Lamparita como Serie para no quemar nada).



 esta muy bueno este diagrama, es más seguro que usar el integrado jejejeje, pero no tienes el pcb??? o de donde lo bajaste


----------



## adri_ariel_05

Buenas a todos, que tension de entrada recomiendan? para lograr los 150W en 8 ohms...me refiero a la VI de audio, no a la de alimentacion. Alguien uso algun pre para este ampli que sepa que ande bien?? Desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## franco111

hola,yo quiero armar el ampli con el stk4048v,la unica duda que tengo es la bobina... alguien me podria decir como hacerla.muchas gracias


----------



## Juliancillo

que tal saludos. La bobina (en paralelo con la resistencia de 4.7 ohms en la salida del sistema) debe ser de 3µH. Puede lograrse enrollando tres capas de alambre esmaltado de 1.5mm de sección sobre esa resistencia.


----------



## rash

...pues nada otra configuración de este IC'híbrido....con circuito de protección y visualización.... aunque no se ve muy bien la imagen....no está mal... en definitiva con este integrado, es una apuesta segura por la sencillez, robustez y calidad... un amplificador indestructible bajo las condiciones indicadas en su datasheet.... eso sí, en España es casi imposible conseguirlo ya y supongo que en otro lares igual... ya no se fabrican originales....
saludos


----------



## fas0

gracias rash, cortito y al pie... creo que, por mi parte, voy a buscar otro STK para realizar, no me convence este modelo.


----------



## Juliancillo

Que tal, saludos a todos, tengo una duda acerca de este integrado (STK4048II). En la hoja de datos dice que puede soportar una tencion de alimentacion de +/-87v como maximo, mi pregunta es; ¿que pasa si lo alimento con +/-70VCD, y se que el integrado es pirata?


----------



## Tacatomon

Juliancillo dijo:


> Que tal, saludos a todos, tengo una duda acerca de este integrado (STK4048II). En la hoja de datos dice que puede soportar una tencion de alimentacion de +/-87v como maximo, mi pregunta es; ¿que pasa si lo alimento con +/-70VCD, y se que el integrado es pirata?



Mmm... Quizás no soporte alto nivel de salida aún con la carga a 8Ω. Inténtalo, total, el IC ya lo tienes.

Saludos!


----------



## plarenas

me estoy animando a armar este amplificador tengo un transformador 8 AH que me da 60-0-60 voltios, como andara con un didipador de estos de computadora?


----------



## Juliancillo

Hola, que tal. Yo arme un amplificador con un STK4050V de 200w, y lo monte sobre un disipador de esos que llevan las computadoras de escritorio para enfriar el microprocesador, y la verdad no he tenido problemas con la temperatura, aun que si te recomiendo que diseñes un circuito que controle la velocidad del ventilador a medida que la temperatura aumente, ya que si la velocidad del ventilador es muy baja, si se llega a calentarse, alcanza unos 70 grados celcius; pero con un buen control de temperatura no tendrás problemas. O también puedes poner un ventilador a máxima velocidad, la única desventaja es que es muy molesto el ruido, y se disminuye la vida útil del mismo ventilador. Con este amplificador tengo mas de 6 mese, y no ha fallado para nada, y eso que lo tengo funcionando con un bafle profesional de 600w/8ohm, espero a te animes a armar el amplificador que dices, porque seguro si te va a funcionar.


----------



## plarenas

Juliancillo dijo:


> Hola, que tal. Yo arme un amplificador con un STK4050V de 200w, y lo monte sobre un disipador de esos que llevan las computadoras de escritorio para enfriar el microprocesador, y la verdad no he tenido problemas con la temperatura, aun que si te recomiendo que diseñes un circuito que controle la velocidad del ventilador a medida que la temperatura aumente, ya que si la velocidad del ventilador es muy baja, si se llega a calentarse, alcanza unos 70 grados celcius; pero con un buen control de temperatura no tendrás problemas. O también puedes poner un ventilador a máxima velocidad, la única desventaja es que es muy molesto el ruido, y se disminuye la vida útil del mismo ventilador. Con este amplificador tengo mas de 6 mese, y no ha fallado para nada, y eso que lo tengo funcionando con un bafle profesional de 600w/8ohm, espero a te animes a armar el amplificador que dices, porque seguro si te va a funcionar.



Muchas gracias por los consejos, despues de un par de intentos con transistores creo que voy a optar por este, que cotizando no es tan caro y como ya tengo la parte mas cara que es la fuente....





Juliancillo dijo:


> Hola, que tal. Yo arme un amplificador con un STK4050V de 200w, y lo monte sobre un disipador de esos que llevan las computadoras de escritorio para enfriar el microprocesador, y la verdad no he tenido problemas con la temperatura, aun que si te recomiendo que diseñes un circuito que controle la velocidad del ventilador a medida que la temperatura aumente, ya que si la velocidad del ventilador es muy baja, si se llega a calentarse, alcanza unos 70 grados celcius; pero con un buen control de temperatura no tendrás problemas. O también puedes poner un ventilador a máxima velocidad, la única desventaja es que es muy molesto el ruido, y se disminuye la vida útil del mismo ventilador. Con este amplificador tengo mas de 6 mese, y no ha fallado para nada, y eso que lo tengo funcionando con un bafle profesional de 600w/8ohm, espero a te animes a armar el amplificador que dices, porque seguro si te va a funcionar.



otra consulta cual es la corriente maxima que ocupa? lo busque en el datasheet pero no lo encontre...........


----------



## Juliancillo

La verdad desconozco la corriente de operación recomendada, pero el amplificador que yo arme, lo tengo funcionando con una fuente doble de +-70 Vcd / 3A y funciona a la perfección, el voltaje no varia mucho, mas o menos se cae como unos 5 voltios cuando mucho, pero eso sucede cuando subo mucho el volumen, cosa que no hago muy frecuentemente, ya que casi destruye mi parlante . He escuchado comentarios en otros foros, incluso llegue a preguntarle a uno de mis profesores, y me dijo que para amplificadores de potencias como de unos 200 o 300w, con un voltaje de operación como el que requiere este integrado, se ocupa mas o menos 1A; pero como te digo, desconozco realmente la potencia que consume, nunca lo he medido ese dato. Espero esta información te sirva, saludos!!


----------



## SKYFALL

Ten en cuenta la impedancia del altavoz y el voltaje al que va a trabajar el amplificador, con esos datos puedes calcular la corriente que consume el integrado.


----------



## saul tomala

disculpa... se desconectan los pines 13,16,17 y 18? estas no son las salidas?


----------



## elgab7

Francisco Galarza dijo:


> Hola, yo armé un STK4048 con los diagramas que conseguí en la hoja de datos. El circuito impreso que aparece ahí tiene algunas diferencias con el diagrama pero yo lo acomodé.
> Usé el STK4048II porque la diferencia de precio es muy grande y la única diferencia es la THD que igual es muy baja para lo que yo quería (creo que 0.08%).
> Le hice una fuente de 60+60Vdc porque tenía unos parlantes GBR malos.
> Lo estuve usando bastante tiempo en 8 ohms a máximo volúmen y no tuvo ningún problema.
> Sanyo recomienda 8 ohms pero ví que en varias páginas decían que aguantaba 4 ohms; después de dudarlo bastante lo puse en 4 ohms y voló, no creo que por temperatura, no aguantó la corriente y volaron los transistores de salida.
> Como es un amplificador medio caro y si lo compraba de nuevo se iba a volar otra vez, le hice una etapa de salida con TIPs 41C, 42C y 4 TIPs35C y ahora anda de lujo en 2 ohms!
> Al otro integrado que tenia sano le hice esta salida también.
> La calidad de sonido es muy buena, si querés los planos de la salida y el PCB del integrado bien hecho mandame un mail y te paso todo.
> 
> Espero que te sirva, un abrazo!




hola loco! pasame tu pcb con los componentes y eso que me lo quiero armar.. si es posible como decis vos que le hiciste para que se use tambien en 2ohm 4 y eso che


----------



## juan350350

Francisco, te hago una consulta. La cuestion es que voló la etapa de salida del stk (al menos eso creo, dado que entrega vcc a la salida). Ya es la segunda ves, y cansado de cambiar stk truchos opte por hacer la salida que propones al principio del tema. Primera cuestion, el stk que tengo es el XI, cuya salida es con pnp y npn complementarios. Podría de todos modos usar la salida solo con npn que propones? En caso de poder, en lugar de usar 4 mj15003, podría usar solo 2, dado  que entregan 20A continuos cada uno, lo cual me parece mas que suficiente? Por otro lado, se te ocurre algún otro par de excitadores, porque no conseguí los que dijiste? muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Sergio Ricardo

alemayol dijo:


> Hola colegas quiero compartir con ustedes el diagrama interno del STK4048XI
> 
> stk4048-ii =Tdh 0.4%
> 
> stk4048-xi =Tdh 0.008% <el diagrama que les dejo es de este...
> 
> stk4048-v =Tdh 0.08%
> 
> http://imageshack.us/f/269/stk4048int.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/f/269/stk4048int.jpg/
> 
> el diagrama lo armé y funciona mas que muy bien trabaja muy bien en 8ohms
> 
> PD:las resistencias del diagrama reemplasenlas asi:
> 
> 120r a 100r
> 
> 110r a 100r
> 
> 430r a 470r
> 
> 187r a 180r
> 
> Recomiendo cambiar los BC546b por BC549 y los BC556b por BC559 o similares.
> 
> Algo mas el capacitor electrolitico de 100uf que se encuentra conectado a la resistencia de 56K que viene de la salida al parlante y a la base de un BC546b cambiarlo por uno de 220uf <<esto no es obligasion es a gusto reemplazando ese de 100uf por uno de 220uf tiene una mejor respuesta a los graves.


 
Hola... ya lo tengo armado pero antes de mandarle tension...pregunto: la resistencia que vos decis es de 187, en el circuito esta de 1870, y le mande en su lugar una de 1k7 y mas una de 100 si no recuerdo mal y quedo un valor muy proximo a 1870 no a 187. lo mismo con las otrar la de 110 ohoms: 100 + 10 y asi. ahora respecto del capacitor que vos decis. si es el que va a masa... si aumentas el valor te recorta los bajos......


----------



## juliangp

Sergio ricardo, arme el mismo que armaste vos y lo modifique para que tire 400 watts a 4ohm, la verdad suena de maravilla


----------



## eleccortez

juliangp : con respecto a la R de  1870 segun el diagrama que valor le colocaste 180R como dice sergio ?


----------



## juliangp

NONO, la cambie por un preset, regulé el bias a mi gusto (40mA por par de salida)


----------



## eleccortez

juliangp dijo:


> NONO, la cambie por un preset, regulé el bias a mi gusto (40mA por par de salida)


 Bueno entonces en donde esta ubicada esa resistencia le colocaste un preset de que valor es ?
contame que modificaciones realizaste para sacarle 400w


----------



## Sergio Ricardo

juliangp dijo:


> NONO, la cambie por un preset, regulé el bias a mi gusto (40mA por par de salida)


 
Hola… Bueno gracias en cuanto termine de comprar las cosas para la fuente lo conecto y si funca lo subo con pcb y todo…. Aun que el pcb es un asco, pero si funciona… se gano la subida. Respecto a la potencia…. yo con 8 ohms y 200 Watt me doy por satisfecho, si tiene baja distorsión la quiero sentir, Saludos y Gracias.


----------



## SKYFALL

Sergio Ricardo dijo:


> Hola… Bueno gracias en cuanto termine de comprar las cosas para la fuente lo conecto y si funca lo subo con pcb y todo…. Aun que el pcb es un asco, pero si funciona… se gano la subida. Respecto a la potencia…. yo con 8 ohms y 200 Watt me doy por satisfecho, si tiene baja distorsión la quiero sentir, Saludos y Gracias.



Aunque si miramos la parte teorica el STK4048 entrega a plena carga 200W en 8Ω de impedancia, entonces en 4Ω entregaría 400W tomando las mismas condiciones, la unica modificacion que seria necesaria son tal vez cambiar los transistores de salida por unos que puedan proveer por lo menos 500W y soportar una impedancia de trabajo de 4Ω.


----------



## Sergio Ricardo

Fernando Arias dijo:


> Aunque si miramos la parte teorica el STK4048 entrega a plena carga 200W en 8Ω de impedancia, entonces en 4Ω entregaría 400W tomando las mismas condiciones, la unica modificacion que seria necesaria son tal vez cambiar los transistores de salida por unos que puedan proveer por lo menos 500W y soportar una impedancia de trabajo de 4Ω.


 
Ta... joya... pero 200 watts al 0.008 % lo quiero escuchar... a 40 ciclos.. no se cuanto distorsionara...y mas de 200 watts.. no tiene sentido para *mi*.. en realidad mas de 100 ya es mucho para mis pobres tímpanos. Esto claro usando de divisor de frecuencia que de 24 db que esta en el foro y que funciona espectacularmente bien. Y con un woofer de medio pelo mínimo. Quiero decir que 400 watts me parece una complicación innecesaria ya que cuanto tiempo aguanta uno 200 watts.
Yo personalmente lo usaría para tocar saxo sobre backin tracks. Pero bueno este es mi caso. A lo mejor alguien necita (como decía mendes) 400 watts. Es mas complicado… fuente …filtros…parlante y un buen otorrinolaringólogo que nos cure.


----------



## juliangp

Es un circuito de muy baja distorsión, por lo tanto esos niveles de distorsión se van a mantener iguales a 40 ciclos y a 20khz que es el otro extremo auditivo, aumentará un poco la THD a un 0.1 por ejemplo. Uno de 200 puede durar tanto como uno de 400, no tiene nada que ver el watage con la duración


----------



## Sergio Ricardo

juliangp dijo:


> Es un circuito de muy baja distorsión, por lo tanto esos niveles de distorsión se van a mantener iguales a 40 ciclos y a 20khz que es el otro extremo auditivo, aumentará un poco la THD a un 0.1 por ejemplo. Uno de 200 puede durar tanto como uno de 400, no tiene nada que ver el watage con la duración


 
Hola Juliangp... cuando me refería al aguante... no era del equipo, me refería a los oídos.... el miercoles tengo los trafos de la fuente.. asi que el jueves le meto mano, Saludos...


----------



## SKYFALL

Sergio Ricardo dijo:


> Hola Juliangp... cuando me refería al aguante... no era del equipo, me refería a los oídos.... el miercoles tengo los trafos de la fuente.. asi que el jueves le meto mano, Saludos...



Pero, lo vas a construir discreto o simplemente compraste los STK y vas a quemar el PCB para ensayar los modulos?


----------



## Sergio Ricardo

Fernando Arias dijo:


> Pero, lo vas a construir discreto o simplemente compraste los STK y vas a quemar el PCB para ensayar los modulos?


 Hola Fer, no entiendo bien tu pregunta, (la edad… y el vino….) pero espero responderla. Los trafos ya llegaron 40 + 40 a 4 Amper o sea unos 320 watts para cada uno, ahora me tengo que poner con los electrolíticos….Si al alguien le gustan las plaquetitas (cosa que dudo) subo el pcb hecho en pc wizard.


----------



## Sergio Ricardo

El gran momento o el gran peor momento.... a enchufar se a dicho...


----------



## SKYFALL

Sergio Ricardo dijo:


> El gran momento o el gran peor momento.... a enchufar se a dicho...



Pero si se ven muy bien, son STK 4048 ó 4050 discretos? Espero te funcione correctamente.


----------



## Sergio Ricardo

NO.... no tan bien.. tengo menos 13 volts a la salida de parlante y no se de donde vienen... ya controle los transis, las resistencias y todo el conexionado y no encuentro el error....

Es 4048 xl.... el circuito es este


----------



## SKYFALL

Sergio Ricardo dijo:


> NO.... no tan bien.. tengo menos 13 volts a la salida de parlante y no se de donde vienen... ya controle los transis, las resistencias y todo el conexionado y no encuentro el error....
> 
> Es 4048 xl.... el circuito es este



Ensayaste el circuito antes de hacerle el PCB? la verdad lo muy raro, de donde lo sacaste?


----------



## Sergio Ricardo

No no lo ensaye, como ya lo habian armado y decian que funcionaba bien...me largue. Es el mismo que armo Julingp... no recuerdo quien lo subio.


----------



## juliangp

Sergio cambia el capacitor de 33pf por uno de 100pf y probalo, si sigue sin funcionar chequeá que no halla fugas en el par diferencial o en el espejo de corriente


----------



## Sergio Ricardo

Hola Julian... Puse 100 pf y todo sigue igual... voy otra ves con el par diferencial que uno de los transis calienta.. y muchas  gracias a vos y a Fer por estar. 
Sigo buscando el moco... y como siempre escucho ofertas...


----------



## Maurici0

Hola Sergio te saluda Mauricio. Para localizar el problema tienes que espezar por lo mas facil por ejemplo: primero prueba la fuente, que te de los volt simetricos, luego proba los capacitores ceramicos los dos de 100p y el de 33p muy inportante que estos sean minimo de 100v cada uno porque si son de 25v estos cuando se les aplica un voltage mayor tienden a portarse como un puente. Puede que los transistores al medirlos te marque bien pero con eso de que son muy falsos avces no aguantan ni la mitad del voltage que deberian, no se queman pero empiesan a conducir pierden su propiedad de controlar la corriente asi que verificalos todos con detalle.
Saludos y estamos al tanto.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Además de todo lo que te sugirieron 

Desconectá los 4 transistores de salida y volvé a medir.

¿ Que tensión tenés antes de las resistencias de 470 (colectores BD139 y BD 140) ?


----------



## Sergio Ricardo

Hola Dosmetros...! Probé el otro modulo y tengo el mismo exactamente la misma situación, por lo tanto es un moquito de armado.La tensión es de + - 30 volts y estoy con una lamparita en serie de 40 watts. En colector de BD139 y 140 tengo -14 volts.Ahora voy a ver desconectando los 4 de salida…


----------



## juliangp

Pasa tu pcb, a ver si encontramos el error


----------



## SKYFALL

Tal vez solo un puente de mas donde no debe ir sea todo el inconveniente

Sube tu pcb tranquilo que los mios no son precisamente un standard de fabricacion por lo bonitos que me quedan.


----------



## Sergio Ricardo

aqui va... tengan piedad es mi debut en el uso pcwizard


----------



## Sergio Ricardo

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Además de todo lo que te sugirieron
> 
> Desconectá los 4 transistores de salida y volvé a medir.
> 
> ¿ Que tensión tenés antes de las resistencias de 470 (colectores BD139 y BD 140) ?


 bueno... ya los saque y tengo -14 volts en los colectores y la tension de la salida bajo de -13 o -14 a  +5,5volts


----------



## SKYFALL

Sergio Ricardo dijo:


> aqui va... tengan piedad es mi debut en el uso pcwizard



No puedes subir una imagen del PCB? No dispongo de software en mi términal para poder visualizarlo.


----------



## Sergio Ricardo

Ferchito dijo:


> No puedes subir una imagen del PCB? No dispongo de software en mi términal para poder visualizarlo.


Si señorrr aqui va


----------



## juliangp

Que pasa con las cosas que están sin conexión?


----------



## Sergio Ricardo

Maurici0 dijo:


> Hola Sergio te saluda Mauricio. Para localizar el problema tienes que espezar por lo mas facil por ejemplo: primero prueba la fuente, que te de los volt simetricos, luego proba los capacitores ceramicos los dos de 100p y el de 33p muy inportante que estos sean minimo de 100v cada uno porque si son de 25v estos cuando se les aplica un voltage mayor tienden a portarse como un puente. Puede que los transistores al medirlos te marque bien pero con eso de que son muy falsos avces no aguantan ni la mitad del voltage que deberian, no se queman pero empiesan a conducir pierden su propiedad de controlar la corriente asi que verificalos todos con detalle.
> Saludos y estamos al tanto.


Gracias Mauricio... buen dato yo los tenia por muy buenos...hace algunas decadas atras eran de confiar...no tanto como los de mica, pero andaban muy bien en alta tension..



juliangp dijo:


> Que pasa con las cosas que están sin conexión?


Son las que estan a masa salvo un par de puentes
Ten piedad de los abuelos..... muchacho


----------



## moncada

Hola Sergio. Has soldado los *BC546 y BC556 girados 180º*, es decir, están cambiados los emisores por los colectores. El amplificador no puede funcionar bien así. Prueba a instalarlos de la manera correcta (si no se han dañado). 

Saludos.


----------



## crimson

Me parece que los MJE también están al revés...


----------



## Sergio Ricardo

crimson dijo:


> Me parece que los MJE también están al revés...


 
Si es verdad... por suerte los gire en la previa antes de enchufar, ahora están así como se ve en la foto...en el dibujo del pcb no le di mucha bola para que lado estaban y eso me llevo a ponerlos mal...


----------



## moncada

Sergio Ricardo dijo:


> Si es verdad... por suerte los gire en la previa antes de enchufar, ahora están así como se ve en la foto...en el dibujo del pcb no le di mucha bola para que lado estaban y eso me llevo a ponerlos mal...



Sergio, mira también de girar los BC546 y BC556. Los has instalado como en la PCB y están invertidas las patillas colector-emisor. Es posible que te confundieses con los tipo MPSA que creo recordar van así...

Saludos

Se me olvidaba: la PCB te ha quedado muy bien para ser abuelo... . Yo aún no se usar los programas de diseño y todas las placas las hago a mano desde hace 33 años. Algún día tendré que decidirme a usar estas cosas. Tengo un tutorial bajado de Kikad para Ubuntu pero me parece un tocho...


----------



## Sergio Ricardo

Que mal me pego el vino.... entonces según dices tu las cosas no son como en esta foto..?


----------



## moncada

Sergio, la foto está igual que la PCB y en esta última están girados los transistores pequeños BC546 y BC556. Así no puede funcionar el amplificador. A lo mejor han aguantado sin dañarse. Prueba a soldarlos en su posición correcta y con un poco de suerte se habrá solucionado el problema.

Saludos.

Edito. Mira este link con los BC546, BC547 y BC548 y fíjate en el patillaje:

http://pinout-circuits-images.dz863.com/135/BC547.jpg

Edito de nuevo. Aquí también aparece en vista inferior. Los BC546 y BC556 son complementarios y llevan la misma disposición de patillas.

http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/74033/MCC/BC546.html


----------



## Sergio Ricardo

SSiii....Estimado Amigo Galaico…. Estas en lo cierto….ta todo invertido…Creo que necesito unas vacaciones….un psicólogo…. Y un brindisPido disculpas a todo los foristas por haberles hecho perder el tiempo con semejate ……Gracias a todos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ya anda  ?


----------



## STK4050

hola  dos  metro*S* *[Aquí queda bien un punto con salto de línea]*
quisiera saber  si  este amplificador   funciona  perfectamente  y  cual es el pc*B*  donde lo puedo conseguir si no es mucha molestia *[Aquí queda bien un punto con salto de línea]*
por  lo que usted  dice creo que ya usted lo armo y funciona o estoy equivocado


----------



## juliangp

Acá les dejo una versión modificada de el stk 4048 xi con sus mismas características pero que da 400w rms sobre 4ohm. Está probado

Alimentar con 75+75v a 10a/rama


----------



## DOSMETROS

STK4050 dijo:


> hola dos metro*S* *[Aquí queda bien un punto con salto de línea]*
> quisiera saber si este amplificador funciona perfectamente y cual es el pc*B* donde lo puedo conseguir si no es mucha molestia *[Aquí queda bien un punto con salto de línea]*
> por lo que usted dice creo que ya usted lo armo y funciona o estoy equivocado


 
 De que o cual amplificador estás hablando ?


----------



## SKYFALL

DOSMETROS dijo:


> De que o cual amplificador estás hablando ?



Creo que esta preguntando por el amplificador que armo Sergio Ricardo, se parece mucho a ALIEM esperemos que corrija su manera de escribir.


----------



## STK4050

bueno les escribo estas  cortas  palabras  para  decirle  que  no  he  podido ver  el  amplificador que publico  Julián  lo  que  salen  son  un  poco  de  letras  pero  no sale  el  diagrama     que  debo  hacer para  verlo


----------



## DOSMETROS

STK4050 dijo:


> bueno les escribo estas cortas palabras para decirle que no he podido ver el amplificador que publico Julián lo que salen son un poco de letras pero no sale el diagrama que debo hacer para verlo


 
Y tenemos que revisar 540 mensajes para ver de cual estás hablando ? 

Poné el número de mensaje por favor !

Saludos !


----------



## STK4050

bueno okey  el  mensaje  548 de  julian  el  que  esta  en  la última  página de este  foro  he  tratado  de  verlo  pero  me  salen  un  poco de  letras  y   cosa que  no  tienen  nada  que  ver   com lo  que  estoy  descargando

corrijo  es  el  546  disculpenme


----------



## eleccortez

juliangp dijo:


> Acá les dejo una versión modificada de el stk 4048 xi con sus mismas características pero que da 400w rms sobre 4ohm. Está probado
> 
> Alimentar con 75+75v a 10a/rama



no se si mi multisim 12 funciona mal pero en la simulacion el amplificador tira 400w con una fuente de 90 0 90DC .  creo que con 75V simetricos se llega a 400w 
y en la lista de materiales aparece un precet multivueltas de 1k que no esta en la simulacion . a ver si juliangp puede aclarar mis dudas .


----------



## juliangp

A 4ohm con 75+75v funciona tirando 400w o más, con respecto al preset, no aparece en el esquema porque es para ajustar el bías y en el esquema aparece como una resistencia de un valor único. saludos


----------



## eleccortez

Gracias por tu respuesta. Así se ve la simulación me extraño la fuente de 90V.
Bueno entiendo que donde se encuentra la R 32 se coloca el preset. Es así


----------



## juliangp

Esos 92 voltios quedaron de cuando lo probe para que me de 400w a 8ohms, pero a 4ohms con +-75v alcanza y sobra

PD: me he equivocado de esquema, el verdadero es este


----------



## STK4050

compañero  gracia  por  ser  tan  cordiales    y responderme  creo  que estamos  para  ayudarnos  ono  estoy esperando   la respuesta  es el  mensaje 546 la ultima  pagina   me  siento ignorado


----------



## DOSMETROS

STK4050 dijo:


> compañero gracia por ser tan cordiales y responderme creo que estamos para ayudarnos ono estoy esperando la respuesta es el mensaje 546 la ultima pagina me siento ignorado


 

Te contestaron ya , necesitás el multisim 12 para verlo , es éste :


Ver el archivo adjunto 100417


----------



## Sergio Ricardo

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ya anda  ?


 
NO.... retome el asunto hace un par de horas y tengo tensión a la salida.. Seguiremos buscando mocos


----------



## juliangp

Sergio, no es por tirar abajo tu impreso, pero porque no armas el pcb que subi? esta probado... . Podrias usar como salida tip35c y tip36c, exitadores tip41c y tip42c , bias bd139 y deseñal 2n5551 y 2n5401. Alimentandolo con 45+45v tendrias cerca de 330w en 2ohm o la mitad en 4 . Lo unico que cambia en resistencias es poner r18 y r6 de 4k y c10 y c9 de 150uf pero de 63v!. Saludos


----------



## Sergio Ricardo

juliangp dijo:


> Sergio, no es por tirar abajo tu impreso, pero porque no armas el pcb que subi? esta probado... . Podrias usar como salida tip35c y tip36c, exitadores tip41c y tip42c , bias bd139 y deseñal 2n5551 y 2n5401. Alimentandolo con 45+45v tendrias cerca de 330w en 2ohm o la mitad en 4 . Lo unico que cambia en resistencias es poner r18 y r6 de 4k y c10 y c9 de 150uf pero de 63v!. Saludos


 

Hola Julián…Tu proyecto me encanta y lo voy a utilizar en otro equipo… por ahora tengo 8 ohms de carga y 200 watts rms es una potencia muy en equilibrio para el uso que le voy a dar, además si le anduvo a mucha gente.... por que no a mi…? por otro lado yo soy medio capa tosta… y ahora esto tiene que andar. Tengo con poco tiempo… pero espero terminarlo en este mes.


----------



## el prinsipe

Hola Julián…Tu proyecto me encanta y lo voy a utilizar en otro equipo pero quería saber si se puede hacer lo mismo con el stk 4050v a ver si me ayudas


----------



## juliangp

Es la misma cosa


----------



## el prinsipe

Hola Julian, mi saludo y mi respeto, mira para mi manera de ver no es lo mismo porque el integrado stk4048xl tiene una configuración de salida complementaria y la del stk 4050v es cuasicomplementaria, esto hace una diferencia en cuanto al sonido.

Te pongo el ejemplo con las tarjeta del amplificador zener, es muy famoso , yo arme las dos versiones la cuasicomplementaria y la complementaria y les describo la diferencia, la salida con configuración complementaria se escucha mas nítido pero se escucha mas pasito y no tiene mucho pummm en las bajas frecuencia, mientras que la cuasicomplementaria se escucha mas duro tiene mas pummm en las baja frecuencia pero tan bien distorsiona mas rápido que la complementaria.

A mi en lo personal me gusta mas el stk4050, pero necesito hacer lo mismo que usted hizo con el stk 4048 pero usar el 4050, ojala  me entiendas y quisiera saber que pieza cambiarle al diagrama interno de stk 4050 para que me quede como usted hiso con stk4048, digo ésto porque tan bien quiero agregarle mas transistores como usted lo hizo,  si mas espero su comentario.


----------



## juliangp

Mirá, no me había percatado de eso, la verdad recordaba haber visto el diagrama interno del 4050 y pense que eran de igual tipo de salida que el 4048. Cabe tener en cuanta que el primero no tiene una versión XI, (0.008thd),y aunque la THD no es lo unico que define la calidad de sonido, es bueno que sea baja. Todo lo que estas diciendo tiene que ver con tus condiciones de prueba y con respuesta en frecuencia, así que es algo que variará según algunos parámetros como el capacitor de realimentación. Al esquema del 4048, le podrás sacar esos mismos 200w si quieres, con menor distorsión o lo que fuere. En mi opinion no vale la pena rediseñar un pcb solo para cambiar a una versión cuasi, cuando yo mismo no noto diferencias en cuanto a sonido.
Yo armé una versión de 400w del 4048 (XI), la cual fue probada por mí y anduvo y por un compañero del foro (elccortez), al cual no le funcionó, igualmente tampoco conozco sus condiciones de prueba y qué hizo mal para que el amplificador no le funcione.
Tenés todo a tus manos para diseñar un PCB, suerte y saludos!


----------



## DannyR

el prinsipe dijo:


> Te pongo el ejemplo con las tarjeta del amplificador zener, es muy famoso , yo arme las dos versiones la cuasicomplementaria y la complementaria y les describo la diferencia, la salida con configuración complementaria se escucha mas nítido pero se escucha mas pasito y no tiene mucho pummm en las bajas frecuencia, mientras que la cuasicomplementaria se escucha mas duro tiene mas pummm en las baja frecuencia pero tan bien distorsiona mas rápido que la complementaria.







Distorsiona cuando lo pones al maximo o estando a mitad del volumen ya distorsiona?


----------



## juliangp

DannyR dijo:


> Distorsiona cuando lo pones al maximo o estando a mitad del volumen ya distorsiona?



no creo que sea problema de la salida lo que el dice...


----------



## emiro

a mi me esta quedando asi mi amplificador:


lo armé sobre pcb universal por falta de tiempo


----------



## el prinsipe

Hola señor julian, arme el stk 4050 con el diagrama interno que publicaron en este foro genial , suena estupendo pero por medidas de seguridad quisiera agregar al menos un transistor de salida mas por rama.

Yo vi que usted lo hizo con el stk 4048, y si lo hizo con aquel lo puede hacer con este también, asi que le pido un poco de cooperación.

No se preocupe por el pcb, eso lo hago yo mismo, lo único que le pido es que me diga si hay que modificar algo para ponerle un transistor mas por cada rama, usted sabe que este stk lleva 4 transistores por salida, yo le quiero agregar dos mas para un total de 6 por cada salida, no me diga que no se puede.


----------



## el prinsipe

Mira eleccotes, éste es el diagrama, yo lo armé y no tuve problema; hice todo en un solo circuito en un solo canal porque dice que votaba voltaje en la salida.


----------



## el prinsipe

hola  mi  objetivo  no  es  violar  la  reglas  del  foro   les  pido  que  entiendan  que  necesito  su  cooperación para  culminar  mi  proyecto,  ese  es  mi  único objetivo  si   no díganme  donde  puedo conseguir  la  ayuda   creo  que  la única  parte es esta   o  almeno  díganme  donde  puedo conseguir    lo  que  yo  quiero


----------



## el-rey-julien

hola el prinsipe (principe) 
este es el mejor lugar ,siempre y cuando entiendan tu pregunta,
ahora te pregunto yo,seguro tu fuente es de 90 + -90 voltios ,, y de cuantos *homios *son tus parlantes.


----------



## el prinsipe

*H*ola  el-rey-julien  gracia por su atención mire   lo  tengo  trabajando   con  65 positivo*S* y 65 negativo*S*  como  lo  recomienda el  fabricante pero   tengo 4 bajos de 8 *OH*m*S*  y  quiero usar  2 para  cada  canal  y por  eso  es que  quiero  agregarle  unos  transistores  mas  de  salida para  que  aguante  la  carga  de  4 *OH*m*S*  ya   yo  hice  la  prueba  de  bajarlo  a  4 *OH*m*S*   y  me  quemo  los 4 transistores  pero no  creo  que  *H*aya   sido  por  potencia   si  no  por  corriente eso es  todo  espero  que  me  entienda  y   en cuanto  al  voltaje  de  90+y90-  si usted  lo modifico para trabajarlo  con  ese   voltaje y   una  carga  de 4 *OH*m*S* mejor  para todavía  se  lo  agradezco  es  todo  espero que  *H*aya  entendido  lo  que  quiero    no  me  borren  el  mensaje


----------



## Fogonazo

el prinsipe dijo:


> *H*ola  el-rey-julien  gracia por su atención mire   lo  tengo  trabajando   con  65 positivo*S* y 65 negativo*S*  como  lo  recomienda el  fabricante pero   tengo 4 bajos de 8 *OH*m*S*  y  quiero usar  2 para  cada  canal  y por  eso  es que  quiero  agregarle  unos  transistores  mas  de  salida para  que  aguante  la  carga  de  4 *OH*m*S*  ya   yo  hice  la  prueba  de  bajarlo  a  4 *OH*m*S*   y  me  quemo  los 4 transistores  pero no  creo  que  *H*aya   sido  por  potencia   si  no  por  corriente eso es  todo  espero  que  me  entienda  y   en cuanto  al  voltaje  de  90+y90-  si usted  lo modifico para trabajarlo  con  ese   voltaje y   una  carga  de 4 *OH*m*S* mejor  para todavía  se  lo  agradezco  es  todo  espero que  *H*aya  entendido  lo  que  quiero    no  me  borren  el  mensaje




¿ Que parte de que _*"En este Foro debes escribir correctamente"*_ es la que *NO* estas entendiendo ?


Considera este el *ultimo* aviso.

*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. Esto incluye emplear signos de puntuación, (Por ejemplo "Punto y Aparte"), comenzar un renglón nuevo con mayúscula, Etc


----------



## el prinsipe

señor fogonazo  discúlpeme  usted,  pero si escribo bien  tampoco me responden  mis  inquietudes   con mucho respeto  así  como  usted  tiene tiempo para corregirme le pido también que tenga tiempo para responder mis inquietudes  que usted si  sabe  a lo que yo me refiero porque  yo reconozco que tengo  una ortografía pésima, pero se entiende la pregunta que yo trato de hacer asi que le pido que no me borre el mensaje y me responda mi inquietud.  Como me corrige  debería ayudarme tan bien  a resolver mi problema eso es todo, espero  no me  borren  este  mensaje  esto es  un foro  democrático.


----------



## Fogonazo

el prinsipe dijo:


> señor fogonazo  discúlpeme  usted,  pero si escribo bien  tampoco me responden  mis  inquietudes   con mucho respeto  así  como  usted  tiene tiempo para corregirme le pido también que tenga tiempo para responder mis inquietudes  que usted si  sabe  a lo que yo me refiero porque  yo reconozco que tengo  una ortografía pésima, pero se entiende la pregunta que yo trato de hacer asi que le pido que no me borre el mensaje y me responda mi inquietud.  Como me corrige  debería ayudarme tan bien  a resolver mi problema eso es todo, espero  no me  borren  este  mensaje  esto es  un foro  democrático.



Que escribas de forma correcta es una *EXIGENCIA* dentro del Foro, si no lo haces tus comentarios serán editados o directamente eliminados.

Yo también tengo una pésima ortografía, *pero "POR RESPETO" hacia los usuarios que pudieran leer mis comentarios paso todo lo que escribo a través de un corrector ortográfico*, cosa que te he sugerido en muchas oportunidades.

Este es un Foro en el que muchos usuarios colaboran/responden/publican trabajos/Etc. pero esto, a diferencia de _*"Escribir correctamente"*_ *NO* es una exigencia.
Quién está en condiciones/tiene ganas/tiene tiempo, responde a las consultas.

Tal ves si no estuviera corrigiendote permanentemente los comentarios, tendría tiempo y ganas de responder a tus consultas. 

Respecto a "Foro democrático" no confundas infringir reglas con democracia.
Toda democracia requiere de leyes y normas de convivencia.

Cuando te registraste en el Foro (Todas las oportunidades en que lo hiciste) se te sugirió leer las *Políticas del Foro* y las *Normas de uso del Foro*, Si en su oportunidad no las leíste, debiste hacerlo y si no las entendiste debiste haber preguntado. 
Estas políticas y reglas no se aplican *"Porque Si"* son tendientes a mantener un orden y una estructura general del Foro. De lo que se puede desprender que el incumplimiento de estas trae "Desorden y alteración de la estructura general del Foro"


Este comentario y el tuyo serán eliminados a la brevedad debido a que no guardan relación (son "Off Topic") con el tema de los STK


----------



## DOSMETROS

Meto la cuchara , ahora que has usado un corrector ortográfico , resultará más normal leerte , con demasiadas faltas de ortografía me resulta hasta desagradable hacerlo.

Tratá de utilizar mas puntuaciones para que sea mas "entendible" y ameno leerte  , ejemplo :




el prinsipe dijo:


> *S*eñor fogonazo*,* discúlpeme usted, pero si escribo bien tampoco me responden mis inquietudes*,* con mucho respeto*,* así como usted tiene tiempo para corregirme le pido también que tenga tiempo para responder mis inquietudes*.*
> 
> *Q*ue usted si sabe a lo que yo me refiero porque yo reconozco que tengo una ortografía pésima, pero se entiende la pregunta que yo trato de hacer asi que le pido que no me borre el mensaje y me responda mi inquietud.
> 
> Como me corrige debería ayudarme tanbién a resolver mi problema*,* eso es todo, espero no me borren este mensaje*,* esto es un foro democrático.


 
Mensaje temporal y Off Topic


----------



## el prinsipe

okey   ya  entendí  pero  lamentablemente  ustedes  no  me  an  entendido,  donde  esta  la  cooperación hacia  mi  persona  de  parte  de  ustedes  señor  fogonazo, usted  puede  ayudarme  así  como  me  ayuda  de  una  forma corrigiendo me  debería  ayudarme   alo que  les pido al foro  no  seamos  bueno  para  una  cosa  y  malos para  otra.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

el prinsipe dijo:


> .....* me  debería  ayudarme   alo que  les pido al foro*  no  seamos  bueno  para  una  cosa  y  malos para  otra.


   
No...no has entendido ahora ni nunca antes:* NADIE TIENE EL DEBER DE AYUDARTE!!!!* está claro????

Quienes te ayuden lo harán por que tienen ganas, por que son buenos o por que son ángeles, pero nadie está obligado a ayudarte, y menos aún de la forma que escribes y de la forma que reclamas. Se entiende lo que digo????


----------



## duflos

hola colegas , acá de nuevo molestando un poco jaja , bueno , hace muchos años arme el amplificador con stk4048 y la verdad que va muy bien al menos en mi caso nunca tuve drama , pero ahora después de casi 8 años de estar guardado quiero hacerlo estéreo , el primero que fabrique es un stk4048II y el que compre ahora es el stk4048v es el único que pude conseguir por acá cerca , el tema que con el integrado viejo esta resistencia no calienta ni nada por el estilo  pero con este ultimo (stk4048v) llega a 100 grados y hay se normaliza no pasa de hay ,se escucha exelente con la" garra" del otro y todo puse una de medio watts como decia en esquema... alguien sabe cual seria el motivo ? los dos con la misma pcb y todo


----------



## pandacba

Te has fijado si hay tensión en la salida de parlantes?
Es de 100ohm?


----------



## duflos

Si señor es de 100 ohms , tensión ? Mmm no me da mas datos de que deberia dar o valores en la salida ? O sera defecto del integrado? Gracias por su tiempo amigos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Las dos resistencias de 100 Ohms , de pata 14 a 15 y de 12 a 5 , alimentan la primera parte del amplificador (par diferencial , corrientes constantes , VAS) , fijate que el capacitor de pata 15 a masa no esté con pérdidas.

En pata 10 deberías tener -1,3 V

Ambas versiones tienen algunas diferencias-simplificaciones en el circuito interno , pero "externamente" son iguales y absolutamente compatibles.


----------



## duflos

Ayer llego el nuevo stk 4048 y difinitivamente era el micro, debe tener alguna falla interna, me hacía la falla que decía mas arriba, muchas gracias por todo, saludos !

Tengo una duda y un problemón jajaja , resulta que quiero hacer estereo como mencione antes , hice ésta fuente con protección pero ya me paso dos veces , pruebo un  stk4048 osea  uno por ves y  de maravilla , pero luego al alimentar ambos a la fuente se funde un resistor de 1k y una de las de 0,1 Ohm de 5 watts que figura ahí en el diagrama y quema uno de los stk  si pruebo uno a la vez no se produce ningún problema, estoy la verdad muy amargado por ésto, alguien tiene idea a que se puede deber esto ? Es cómo que se produce un corto circuito o algo, desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Tenés un corto en ese canal y te lleva ambas resistencias.


----------



## duflos

El tema es que pongo un stk nuevo lo pruebo en cualquiera de las dos y va bien funciona de 10s al conectar ambos chau uno de los dos se quema 
Cambie todos los capacitores de la placa del ampli pero lo mismo , mido voltage de alimetacion prebio a conectar, todo normal , el circuito testea luz roja apaga y activa la salida de los parlantes .. despues subo fotos del circuito saludos .gracias compañero


----------



## Fogonazo

Conecta *1* solo y mide si hay tensión entre el disipador respecto de GND


----------



## Daniel Lopes

O algo te va malo o los STKs son Truchos Chinos cosa muy comun actualmente.
Cheque la tensión de alimentación si no estas por demasiada elevada y tanbien la inpedancia de la carga (altavozes) si no estas muy baja.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## duflos

Hola compañeros creo le erre en el tipo de relay este puentea los dos canales juntos el que puse no deberia cerrar cada canal de foma independiente ? Espero sea eso ... les dejo una foto son originales al parecer daniel ..


----------



## Fogonazo

duflos dijo:


> Hola compañeros _*creo le erre en el tipo de relay este puentea los dos canales juntos el que puse no deberia cerrar cada canal de foma independiente*_ ? Espero sea eso ... les dejo una foto son originales al parecer daniel ..


No comprendo.
¿ Que hace ese relee ?, o mas bien ¿ Que debería hacer ?

Ese integrado posee muy buen aspecto


----------



## DOSMETROS

Y es reparable


----------



## duflos

acá te lo dejo Fogo a ver si me entiendes y lo pones mas claro , el relay puesto al darle alinetacion une los 4 pines osea trabaja como un interruptor simple , y ademas estan unidas de dos y dos asi me quedan los dos canales unidos y hay chau stk lo que nesecitaria seria uno con dos interruptores internos individuales uno por canal ..


----------



## DOSMETROS

Aqui no está puenteado 

APEX F100PSU PCB (1).jpg


----------



## duflos

Exacto el tema esta en el relay que puse no preste atenciòn y puse el equivocado arriba describi maso como es que me quedo y como creo que tendria que quedar saludos espero sus opiniones


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ahora entiendo , un relé raro


----------



## duflos

Listo compañeros era el relay lo estuve probando este finde con dos woofer de 15' y la verdad va exelente .. ya funciona a la perfección la protección , fue culpa mía no preste atención cuando lo compre (realy) anda muy bien muchas gracias a todos saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Bién ahí ! 

Animate a resucitar los cadáveres


----------



## duflos

Ja jajaja tendría que poner a hacer una pruebitas y tratar de no explotar nada... tengo un transformador  puente y capacitares  para ponerme a probar estos a ver si resucitan la verdad una lastima , porque creo son originales  gracias por su tiempo DOSMETROS......


----------



## DOSMETROS

Claro , medile los transistores y se reemplazan !


----------



## SKYFALL

duflos dijo:


> Hola compañeros creo le erre en el tipo de relay este puentea los dos canales juntos el que puse no deberia cerrar cada canal de foma independiente ? Espero sea eso ... les dejo una foto son originales al parecer daniel ..



Se me hace agua la boca solo de verlo, lastima que este dañado pero animate a repararlo.


----------

